# Incredible Bulks bulking journo



## Incredible Bulk

Brief intro, long term member...short time lurking as of late but thought i'd fire up another journo here.

I won the Portsmouth Inters 090Kg+ class in 2011










Placed 2nd at the UKBFF British Finals U90kg class










I've been working with Harold Marillier since January and the main focus has been bringing up my back which in H's words, needs 14lbs off muscle to it to balance out my legs.

So far the results have been good!

Left pic is April 2012, right pic is Jan 2012



















My diet is pretty basic and revolves around:

Oat and protein shakes

Chicken and brown pasta meals

Steak and veg

I'm carb sensitive so H has me on circa 300g of carbs, 400g protein and 100g fats.

I have until July 9th as thats when the brit prep starts as my 2011 placing has already qualified me for 2012.

I will be entering the U100kg class 

Current weight 114kg

Last training video: 60kg seated DB military press






Any questions fire away!!!


----------



## RACK

IN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malibu

IN, Subbed


----------



## tonyc74

nice one ib !


----------



## Suprakill4

Really good to have you back mate. Always followed your progress which is phenomenal!

Best of luck mate.


----------



## olliel

subbed


----------



## liam0810

subbed mate good luck


----------



## shoulders

looking good so have you put on enough "back bulk" looks a fair amount


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thanks chaps!!

I will be updating this with vids and pics as and when they are done



shoulders said:


> looking good so have you put on enough "back bulk" looks a fair amount


cheers, hmmm back needs more to it...shows are won from the back and its still sub standard for mine.

I'll need another offseason i think to really bring it up more.


----------



## matt p

any particular goals for U100kg matey?

Are you happy to divuldge(sp) any particular techniques you are using to bring up your back?

All the best for the prep, being following since Pscarb dieted u for that first show.......love your youtube clips too for muscletalk too......very natural lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

matt p said:


> any particular goals for U100kg matey?
> 
> Are you happy to divuldge(sp) any particular techniques you are using to bring up your back?
> 
> All the best for the prep, being following since Pscarb dieted u for that first show.......love your youtube clips too for muscletalk too......very natural lol


it will be my first year competing in the weight classes so top 10 as a minimum, top 6 is a lottery win.

Just flipped around my back training to what H advised me to do, good little vid...






LOL i remember my pscarb preps well.... how to lose 60lbs in 12 weeks!!! god i was fat lol


----------



## RACK

Incredible Bulk said:


> LOL i remember my pscarb preps well.... how to lose 60lbs in 12 weeks!!! god i was fat lol


Ahhhhh those were the days!!!!!!! Hello chewed bubble gum feet


----------



## Big Kris

Learnt a lot from your last journal so will be on this one as well

Nice work winning in 2011 i know you put a lot of graft in to get to that shape!

The back has come on massively (excuse the pun)


----------



## Fatstuff

Nice, some awesome legs in the second pic mate :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> Ahhhhh those were the days!!!!!!! Hello chewed bubble gum feet


oh god, being put in hospital with a foot infection and told to lay off them for a week or two was not an option!!

Since i bought decent trainers, real running trainers not fashion Nikes/addidas, i havent had a single blister!



Big Kris said:


> Learnt a lot from your last journal so will be on this one as well
> 
> Nice work winning in 2011 i know you put a lot of graft in to get to that shape!
> 
> The back has come on massively (excuse the pun)


thank you Kris! i hope this journo is as useful 



Fatstuff said:


> Nice, some awesome legs in the second pic mate :thumb:


i love training legs!!! so much so H has told me to lay off them.... i stopped training them from January till April and now i'm only allowed to squat once a month, the rest is hamstring/calve work.

It will put my physique more in balance as i am very bottom heavy!!


----------



## Big Kris

The legs are immense i do have to say ( bit of man love right there hahaha)


----------



## PHMG

My hero


----------



## RACK

I did the exact same, pair of £35 adidas running shoes from ebay and my feet were saved.

You legs still make me vomit with jealousy but I love ya so it's cool!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Incredible Bulk said:


> oh god, being put in hospital with a foot infection and told to lay off them for a week or two was not an option!!
> 
> Since i bought decent trainers, real running trainers not fashion Nikes/addidas, i havent had a single blister!
> 
> thank you Kris! i hope this journo is as useful
> 
> i love training legs!!! so much so H has told me to lay off them.... i stopped training them from January till April and now i'm only allowed to squat once a month, the rest is hamstring/calve work.
> 
> It will put my physique more in balance as i am very bottom heavy!!


Fcukin pic n half that is!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

won £100 worth of supps from powermyself.com by winning a fantasy football league


----------



## matt p

'LOL i remember my pscarb preps well.... how to lose 60lbs in 12 weeks!!! god i was fat lol '

Bottom line is you got the job done, transformed your physique really, from what i remember you had to lose tissue to compete at the brits this past year? be intresting to see whre you can come in AND IMO Harold is def one of, if not the best prep guy in Britain.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Subbed mate!!!

Enjoy reading your journals.

Any particular advice on how to get traps like yours very Tom hardy esque but on a grander scale!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

matt p said:


> Bottom line is you got the job done, transformed your physique really, from what i remember you had to lose tissue to compete at the brits this past year? be intresting to see whre you can come in AND IMO Harold is def one of, if not the best prep guy in Britain.


got the job done and the rest is history!! yeah i dropped 5kg to make the inters u90kg class, hopefully all regained back now.

Really looking forward to working with Harold.



s&ccoach said:


> Subbed mate!!!
> 
> Enjoy reading your journals.
> 
> Any particular advice on how to get traps like yours very Tom hardy esque but on a grander scale!


cheers bud! 

heavy barbell shrugs with long negative pauses.

I will contract for 2 seconds and hold the negatives for 5 seconds, replicates the deadlift 'pull' on the traps.


----------



## luther1

Subbed!

Good to see a local lad soon too hit the big time (i'm from Fareham)

All the best Aaron


----------



## matt p

How often do you have cheat meals off season bud or do you allow yourself a whole day once a week......i know for me i just want a day off from cooking tbh!

Can i ask the job you do, does accomadate the bodybuilding lifestyle ie managers understanding etc

I have an aggreement with my shift team that i dont take a whole hours break just 15 mins 4 x daily to get meals in


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Incredible Bulk said:


> got the job done and the rest is history!! yeah i dropped 5kg to make the inters u90kg class, hopefully all regained back now.
> 
> Really looking forward to working with Harold.
> 
> cheers bud!
> 
> heavy barbell shrugs with long negative pauses.
> 
> I will contract for 2 seconds and hold the negatives for 5 seconds, replicates the deadlift 'pull' on the traps.


I assume you use overhand grip as oppose to a deadlift alternate grip for shrugs?

Do you still deadlift on a weekly basis.


----------



## Fullhouse

Such a massive improvement in such a short time, subbed


----------



## Incredible Bulk

luther1 said:


> Subbed!
> 
> Good to see a local lad soon too hit the big time (i'm from Fareham)
> 
> All the best Aaron


EYYYYYY, where do you train in fareham? i trained in the leisure centre (active fitness?) for a bit when i recovered from a hernia op.

Not hit the big time but hope to one day!!



matt p said:


> How often do you have cheat meals off season bud or do you allow yourself a whole day once a week......i know for me i just want a day off from cooking tbh!
> 
> Can i ask the job you do, does accomadate the bodybuilding lifestyle ie managers understanding etc
> 
> I have an aggreement with my shift team that i dont take a whole hours break just 15 mins 4 x daily to get meals in


I eat clean monday to friday, no cheats at all... saturday i have a bowl of cereal instead of my usual oats, i'll still pad out meals with chicken and pasta etc but might swap some for nandos or a good pub burger lol

I know EXACTLY how you feel mate, i am cooking meals all night every day and it does grate when you come back from the gym but it has to be done. I go into a mini panic if i'm without a meal and hungry.

My work is very cool, i work behind a desk all day and eat when i want. I still have a lunch break but i get the work done so they are happy. My excuse is that the smokers get 4-5 *** breaks at 10 mins each, i stay at my desk, carry on working but just want to eat when i want.



s&ccoach said:


> I assume you use overhand grip as oppose to a deadlift alternate grip for shrugs?
> 
> Do you still deadlift on a weekly basis.


over hand mate, shrugging underhand gives me the heebie jeebies.

I dont deadlift mate, trick lower back and not worth throwing it out.



Fullhouse said:


> Such a massive improvement in such a short time, subbed


cheers mate!!!

----------------------------

2nd night off the gym, still not feeling too bright.

woke up at 3am with god almighty stomach cramps, i couldnt lie down, stand, sit up.... i dressed myself ready for an A&E visit it was that bad, luckily subsided to a dull ache around 5am.

This morning throat is much better, can eat easier, hocking up lung batter (niiice) and some ab DOMS from this mornings ab workout


----------



## Ash1981

i love training legs!!! so much so H has told me to lay off them.... i stopped training them from January till April and now i'm only allowed to squat once a month, the rest is hamstring/calve work.

It will put my physique more in balance as i am very bottom heavy!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers ash 

feeling much better now!!!

appetite is back in force and i have switched chicken and brown rice to chicken and sweet potato, small changes like that make a world of difference and no longer gagging eating the food.

last night was a chest n delts workout:

INCLINE PRESS

4 SETS

INCLINE HAMMER STRENGTH

4 SETS

CABLE LATERALS

3 SETS

REAR PEC DECK

4 SETS

BB SHRUGS

4 SETS

No weights listed as strength a bit down from illness


----------



## matt p

IB, do you class all of those sets as working sets? or do you pyramid up etc? I am currently following DC protocol and it suits me down to the ground, one exercise hitting it as hard as you can. I have tried volume but just cant keep that sustained tempo. I know above is quite moderate in terms of volume but from previous logs i always recall you doing multiple sets and 4-5 excercises per bodypart!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

all of those sets are working sets mate, i start with a brief warm up but then start with my heaviest weight and reduce only for subsequent sets as i tire 

(ignore the workout below as i was training with a different group yesterday pmsl)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ARMS: (fridays)

SEATED DB CURLS

28KG - 10 REPS

30KG - 10 REPS

32KG - 10 REPS

DB HAMMER CURLS

28KG - 12 REPS

30KG - 12 REPS

32KG - 12 REPS

CABLE CURLS

53KG - 10 REPS

59KG - 10 REPS

59KG - 8 REPS

DB OH SKULLS

50KG - 10 REPS

70KG - ? WTF?

The guys doing this exercise love it but i found it very awkward and twanged the right shoulder.

FLAT EZ SKULLS (CG PRESS S.S)

50KG - 15 REPS/15 REPS

60KG - 15 REPS/10 REPS

60KG - 15 REPS/10 REPS

PUSHDOWNS - HAMMER STRENGTH

60KG - 31 REPS


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Lack of updates as I've been off on hols of sorts.

Missus lives in Newmarket so been trying out gyms in and around Cambridge and Watford area.

Monday

Gym session at monster gym. Cave titterton was there with Carly Thornton so was cool to see them.

Hammer strength pulldowns

130kg x 8 reps

140kg x 8 reps

130kg x 7 reps

130kg x 7 reps

Straight arm pulldowns

6 plates x 10 reps

7 plates x 10 reps

7 plates x 8 reps

One arm hammer strength rows

80kg x 10 reps

85kg x 8 reps

85kg x 8 reps

Db rows

65kg x 8 reps

70kg x 8 reps

70kg x 8 reps

Lat pulldowns

13 plates x 10 reps

14 plates x 10 reps

15 plates x 10 reps

Low pulley rows

15 plates x 10 reps

15 plates x 10 reps

------------------------------

Session at ripped gym.

Flat h/s press

120 x7-8 reps

130

130

120

Incline h/s press

100

100

100

Db flys

32.5kg x 6 reps x 3 sets

Cable crossovers

3 sets x 10 reps

Db conc curls

15kg x 10 reps x 5 sets non stop

Ez curls

50kg x 8 reps x 3 sets

Db hammer curls

22.5kg x 12 reps x 3 sets

H/s preacher curls

10kg

15kg

15kg

Great gym!! Smaller than monster but staff are on the ball regarding keeping it tidy. No plates on the floor and random tannoy announcements to tidy up after yourselves lol.

-----------------

Trained at fitter bodies in bury st Edmonds.

Not too bad there, small gym but filled with decent kit and no filler crap.

Squats

160kg x 6 reps x 3 sets

Leg strength dwindling away!!

Hammer strength leg extension

30kg each leg x 10 reps x 4 sets

Lying ham curls

11 plates x 10 reps

12 plates x 10 reps

13 plates x 10 reps

13 plates x 10 reps

Standing calve raises

4 sets x failure x stack

Sitting calve raises

60kg x failure x 4 sets

----------------

Delts with Kate at perfect U gym

Db shoulder press

50kg 10 reps

50kg 8 reps

50kg 7 reps

50kg heaviest they had.

Front rows smith

60kg 10 reps

50kg 10 reps

50kg 10 reps -- 40kg --30kg

Db laterals

16kg

18kg

22kg

18kg

16kg

Non stop pyramid set, 10 reps each.

Slightly lowered for 2nd set using 12kg, 16kg, 18kg

Cable laterals

4 plates 10 reps

4 plates 10 reps

4 plates 10 reps

Db rear laterals n face pull super set

16kg - 60kg 10 reps x 2 sets

Great workout and finished with some funky trex rear lat work as well lol. Felt all men's health.


----------



## 1010AD

Amazing, truly amazing from recovering from your operation help and advise you've been given to where you are now is so impressive, inspirational and motivational. Well done on the win and second and good luck for the future.

Are you still with team MT and getting help from James


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers for the kudos 

I'm glad my journals are of some use lol, hoping to keep on moving on forward!!

I'm still with team MT with the reporting side of things but of course, competing myself now takes priority but I help out where I can still with articles, interviews etc.


----------



## 1010AD

UKM have a news letter in the pipeline so lets hope the articles are as good as MT's


----------



## Incredible Bulk

1010AD said:


> UKM have a news letter in the pipeline so lets hope the articles are as good as MT's


Cool!! I love writing articles and stuff for James, been approached by Alex mac for Beef magazine once or twice but MT is a good home for me.

----------------

Back at fitta bodies in bury st Edmonds.

Straight arm pull downs

Hammer strength underhand row

Hammer strength high pull row

T bar rows (chest support)

Close grip pull downs

Low pulley rows

Great workout, falling in love with this gym lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest/Hams

INCLINE SMITH

145KG - 6 REPS + 1

135KG - 6 REPS + 2

120KG - 7 REPS + 2

DB INCLINES

45KG - 10 REPS

45KG - 10 REPS

45KG - 9 REPS +2

DB FLYS

32KG - 8 REPS

32KG - 8 REPS

CABLE CROSSOVERS

59KG - 10 REPS [PB]

53KG - 10 REPS

53KG - 10 REPS

LYING HAM CURLS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES

13 PLATES

12 PLATES

11 PLATES

GLUTE HAM RAISES

10 REPS

8 REPS

8 REPS


----------



## Suprakill4

Good workout mate. Do you think its much better splitting hams and quads because my hams are lagging behind quads so was either going to split them or do hams before quads.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey bud, hams were only put with chest as bank holidays messed up the week.

i usually throw them in with quads but i'm only allowed to train them x2 a month (1x a month for squats) so threw them in the end of a chest workout.

they usually have their own day with calves

Delts of doom:

DB Laterals (pyramid sets)

14kg - 18kg - 20kg - 18kg - 14kg - 10 reps each

12kg - 14kg - 18kg - 14kg - 12kg - 10 reps each

10kg - 12kg - 14kg - 12kg - 10kg - 10 reps each

150 reps for first exercise... pumped and delts fried... both hanging out of our hoop after this!

cable laterals

2 plates - 10 reps

2 plates - 10 reps

upright rows

50kg - 10 reps

60kg - 10 reps

70kg - 10 reps

facepulls

67kg - 10 reps

73kg - 10 reps

73kg - 10 reps

bb shrugs

180kg - 10 reps

180kg - 10 reps --- 140kg - 10 reps --- 100kg - 10 reps

great workout


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey bud, hams were only put with chest as bank holidays messed up the week.
> 
> i usually throw them in with quads but i'm only allowed to train them x2 a month (1x a month for squats) so threw them in the end of a chest workout.
> 
> they usually have their own day with calves
> 
> Delts of doom:
> 
> DB Laterals (pyramid sets)
> 
> 14kg - 18kg - 20kg - 18kg - 14kg - 10 reps each
> 
> 12kg - 14kg - 18kg - 14kg - 12kg - 10 reps each
> 
> 10kg - 12kg - 14kg - 12kg - 10kg - 10 reps each
> 
> 150 reps for first exercise... pumped and delts fried... both hanging out of our hoop after this!
> 
> cable laterals
> 
> 2 plates - 10 reps
> 
> 2 plates - 10 reps
> 
> upright rows
> 
> 50kg - 10 reps
> 
> 60kg - 10 reps
> 
> 70kg - 10 reps
> 
> facepulls
> 
> 67kg - 10 reps
> 
> 73kg - 10 reps
> 
> 73kg - 10 reps
> 
> bb shrugs
> 
> 180kg - 10 reps
> 
> 180kg - 10 reps --- 140kg - 10 reps --- 100kg - 10 reps
> 
> great workout


so no pressing as such for shoulders then mate ?? could be good for me this having a bit of a tough time pressing (shoulder) at minute but i seem to be able to do all laterals front delts and rears without pain...

is pressing really as important as i think or not !!!

oh by the way always love your journals mate , and your by far my biggest inspiration on this forum (no **** but i want to be built exactly how you ar in that avi) i said it before and i will always say it that would be my absolute ideal physique ..

nice one mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> so no pressing as such for shoulders then mate ?? could be good for me this having a bit of a tough time pressing (shoulder) at minute but i seem to be able to do all laterals front delts and rears without pain...
> 
> is pressing really as important as i think or not !!!
> 
> oh by the way always love your journals mate , and your by far my biggest inspiration on this forum (no **** but i want to be built exactly how you ar in that avi) i said it before and i will always say it that would be my absolute ideal physique ..
> 
> nice one mate


hey flinty! cheers for the reply.

I flit back and forth between pressing and avoiding it, the reason being show me someone who lacks front delts... it doesnt happen!!

Pressing work for chest involves the front delts to a large degree, if i train chest the day before shoulders i will not do more pressing work as i find it to be overkill.

i have 3-4 weeks of seated military presses then i switch off for a few weeks, strength never lets me down and i can nail the 60kg dumbbells for 6 reps.

if you are getting shoulder issues i'd get to the root of it first, see a qualified expert, sports therapist or quack.

we have a habit of self medicating and resolving injuries by workarounds 

thank you for the kind words, i hope this journal will continue to be of inspiration and use, i joined UKM years ago 14 stone wet, my inspirations were also members of the forums.

now go get that shoulder checked!!


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey flinty! cheers for the reply.
> 
> I flit back and forth between pressing and avoiding it, the reason being show me someone who lacks front delts... it doesnt happen!!
> 
> Pressing work for chest involves the front delts to a large degree, if i train chest the day before shoulders i will not do more pressing work as i find it to be overkill.
> 
> i have 3-4 weeks of seated military presses then i switch off for a few weeks, strength never lets me down and i can nail the 60kg dumbbells for 6 reps.
> 
> if you are getting shoulder issues i'd get to the root of it first, see a qualified expert, sports therapist or quack.
> 
> we have a habit of self medicating and resolving injuries by workarounds
> 
> thank you for the kind words, i hope this journal will continue to be of inspiration and use, i joined UKM years ago 14 stone wet, my inspirations were also members of the forums.
> 
> now go get that shoulder checked!!


will do brother, and thanks for your reply !!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LAST TWO DAYS WORKOUTS

Arms

Ez curls

70kg 6 reps

80kg 6 reps PB

40kg 20 reps

40kg 15 reps ---- 30kg 10 reps

Seated db curls

16kg 8 reps x 3 sets

Reverse Ez curls

40kg 10 reps x 3 sets

Tri push downs

79kg 10 reps x 3 sets

Close grip bench

100kg 10 reps

120kg 10 reps

100kg 10 reps

Rope pulls

47kg 10 reps x 2 sets

-------------------------------------------

Monster gym back session with mt members welshy and desmo

Straight arm pull downs

3 sets

ISO high pulls

80kg x 10 reps

60kg x 10 reps

60kg x 10 reps

ISO rows

80kg x 10 reps x 3 sets

Lat pull downs

3 sets and two drop sets

Db rows

25kg, 37.5kg, 45kg 6-8 reps each arm non stop

Great workout all round!! Now resisting my afternoon nap lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest:

Incline smith

145kg - 7 reps + 1

140kg - 7 reps + 1

135kg - 6 reps + 2

130kg - 7 reps + 1

Incline db bench

55kg - 8 reps + 2

50kg - 6 reps + 2

45kg - 10 reps +2

DB Flys

36kg - 6 reps

34kg - 8 reps

34kg - 6 reps

Cable crossovers

53kg - 10 reps

47kg - 10 reps


----------



## Big Kris

Incredible Bulk said:


> Chest:
> 
> Incline smith
> 
> 145kg - 7 reps + 1
> 
> 140kg - 7 reps + 1
> 
> 135kg - 6 reps + 2
> 
> 130kg - 7 reps + 1
> 
> Incline db bench
> 
> 55kg - 8 reps + 2
> 
> 50kg - 6 reps + 2
> 
> 45kg - 10 reps +2
> 
> DB Flys
> 
> 36kg - 6 reps
> 
> 34kg - 8 reps
> 
> 34kg - 6 reps
> 
> Cable crossovers
> 
> 53kg - 10 reps
> 
> 47kg - 10 reps


Is it better to start on a heavy weight and go down as i have always doen it the other way :confused1:


----------



## PHMG

Big Kris said:


> Is it better to start on a heavy weight and go down as i have always doen it the other way :confused1:


He would have built up with warm ups but not listed them as working sets. And this way, you are always lifting the maximum weight you can without being tired first (buy building up to the heavy weight).


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Big Kris said:


> Is it better to start on a heavy weight and go down as i have always doen it the other way :confused1:


i do a brief warm up, only before the first exercise... i see people warm up on every exercise for some reason like they are starting afresh.

for instance: before incline bench i warmed up with

bar on its own - 3-4 reps

40kg - 3-4 reps

80kg - 3-4 reps

120kg - 1-2 reps

then into the working sets

this way you use the most weight you can handle while your energy is at its highest creating the biggest stimuli for growth.

no point fcking around with weight you can handle for 2-3 sets before things get interesting and subsequently lighter than if you started heavier


----------



## Big Kris

Incredible Bulk said:


> i do a brief warm up, only before the first exercise... i see people warm up on every exercise for some reason like they are starting afresh.
> 
> for instance: before incline bench i warmed up with
> 
> bar on its own - 3-4 reps
> 
> 40kg - 3-4 reps
> 
> 80kg - 3-4 reps
> 
> 120kg - 1-2 reps
> 
> then into the working sets
> 
> this way you use the most weight you can handle while your energy is at its highest creating the biggest stimuli for growth.
> 
> no point fcking around with weight you can handle for 2-3 sets before things get interesting and subsequently lighter than if you started heavier


Aha!!! I see

Right will give that a go from now on and see how i get on

Really want my cest to get bigger now so a big shake up of training style should help

Nice one Mr Bulk


----------



## animal adam

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey bud, hams were only put with chest as bank holidays messed up the week.
> 
> i usually throw them in with quads but i'm only allowed to train them x2 a month (1x a month for squats) so threw them in the end of a chest workout.
> 
> they usually have their own day with calves
> 
> Delts of doom:
> 
> DB Laterals (pyramid sets)
> 
> 14kg - 18kg - 20kg - 18kg - 14kg - 10 reps each
> 
> 12kg - 14kg - 18kg - 14kg - 12kg - 10 reps each
> 
> 10kg - 12kg - 14kg - 12kg - 10kg - 10 reps each
> 
> 150 reps for first exercise... pumped and delts fried... both hanging out of our hoop after this!
> 
> cable laterals
> 
> 2 plates - 10 reps
> 
> 2 plates - 10 reps
> 
> upright rows
> 
> 50kg - 10 reps
> 
> 60kg - 10 reps
> 
> 70kg - 10 reps
> 
> facepulls
> 
> 67kg - 10 reps
> 
> 73kg - 10 reps
> 
> 73kg - 10 reps
> 
> bb shrugs
> 
> 180kg - 10 reps
> 
> 180kg - 10 reps --- 140kg - 10 reps --- 100kg - 10 reps
> 
> great workout


Your laterals must have been in bits after that!!!. My laterals and rear delts are lagging behind massively. You think isolating these first befor ohp would help?.

Befor your trainer asked you to stop doing so much, what did your leg day look like?.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

my shoulders were in bits all weekend lol.

prioritising weak muscle groups is always something i advocate, throw the isolations for laterals/rear before the press work 

leg day was:

squats

15 reps x 3 sets (reached 185kg)

leg extensions

10 reps x 3 sets

hamstring curls

4 sets x 10 reps

standing calve raises

3-4 sets

sitting calve raises

2-3 sets

---------------------------

Shoulders

DB Seated Press

60kg - 10 reps

60kg - 5 reps + 1

55kg - 6 reps + 2

db laterals

30kg - 10 reps

28kg - 10 reps

26kg - 10 reps

cable laterals

5 plates - 10 reps [PB]

4 plates - 10 reps

reverse pec deck

stack - 12 reps

stack - 12 reps

stack - 12 reps

bb shrugs

200kg - 10 reps

180kg - 10 reps

180kg -- 140kg -- 100kg - 10 reps each

great session, will move onto the 65kg db's next week


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs (of sorts)

LEG EXTENSIONS

15 PLATES - 10 REPS

16 PLATES - 10 REPS

17 PLATES - 10 REPS

17 PLATES - 10 REPS

16 PLATES - 10 REPS

LYING HAM CURLS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

GLUTE HAM RAISES

10 REPS

10 REPS

8 REPS

STANDING CALVE RAISES

142KG - - 10 REPS

151KG - 10 REPS

151KG - 10 REPS

142KG - 10 REPS

SITTING CALVE RAISES

80KG - 12 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS


----------



## Queenie

I have just seen this. I train at H's gym. Great bloke and can see the results of his advice from your pics 

Good luck next month x x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hey RX!

H is a top bloke indeed, i hope to be down forest gym next week, let him have a look over me before prep starts.

Thanks for the support, if you see me down forest give me a shout!

Aaron


----------



## Queenie

I will do  x x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back:

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

56KG - 10 REPS

56KG - 10 REPS

49KG - 10 REPS

ISO LOW ROW

40KG - 10 REPS

45KG - 10 REPS

50KG - 10 REPS --> 45KG-->40KG

50KG - 10 REPS --> 40KG

LAT PULLDOWNS

98KG - 10 REPS

105KG - 10 REPS

112KG - 10 REPS

DB ROWS

30--40--50KG

10 reps each, non stop

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

91KG - 10 REPS

98KG - 10 REPS

105KG - 10 REPS

LOW PULLEY ROWS

98KG - 10 REPS

98KG - 10 REPS -->TRIPLE DROP


----------



## flinty90

Hey ib have you commented much on your daily food plans ?? Cant find it mate ..


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I think I have, what do you want to know mate?

Arms

Ez curls

80kg 7 reps

70kg 7 reps

60kg 15 reps

60kg 8 reps

Db hammer curls

28kg 12 reps

30kg 12 reps

32kg 12 reps

Cable curls

Stack x 12 reps x 2 sets

Pushdowns

stack (96kg) 10 reps

83kg 10 reps

77kg 10 reps

Ez skulls

60kg 12 reps

60kg 10 reps

60kg 10 reps

Oh rope extensions

55kg 15 reps x 2 sets


----------



## Incredible Bulk

BACK:

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

54KG - 10 REPS

54KG - 10 REPS

49KG - 10 REPS

ISO DY ROWS

120KG - 8 REPS

130KG - 8 REPS

130KG - 8 REPS (TRIPLE DROP)

DB ROWS

72.5KG - 10 REPS

72.5KG - 10 REPS

72.5KG - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

105KG -10 REPS

105KG - 10 REPS

98KG -10 REPS

LOW PULLEY ROWS

STACK - 10 REPS

STACK - 10 REPS

98KG - 10 REPS

Weight: 112kg


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chest:

INCLINE SMITH

150KG - 7 REPS + 1

140KG - 7 REPS + 2

130KG - 6 REPS + 2

DB INCLINES

55KG - 10 REPS...***** please....

60KG - 7 REPS + 2

55KG - 6 REPS + 2

DB FLYS

40KG - 10 REPS

40KG - 8 REPS + 2

36KG - 7 REPS

CABLE CROSSOVERS

53KG - 10 REPS

53KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 12 REPS

Looking leaner and leaner these days, abs coming back with a force, face lost a fair wedge of puffyness and fat.


----------



## animal adam

Looks like everything is going well mate.

Have you found that you have lost a lot off your legs now you are not squatting as much??

How come you do incline smith and incline db's???


----------



## Incredible Bulk

animal adam said:


> Looks like everything is going well mate.
> 
> Have you found that you have lost a lot off your legs now you are not squatting as much??
> 
> How come you do incline smith and incline db's???


cheers adam!

everything is going well thank you 

i have for sure lost size off my quads, not pleased but had to be done...

i do inclines twice as...why not? 

some people get caught in the "declines for lower chest, inclines for upper chest"...by that logic i'd have no "lower chest and my jaw would be sealed shut but my uber upper chest 

Less stress on the shoulder/pec tie in... too many people tearing their pecs on flat bench.


----------



## animal adam

So in your last comp do you think you were marked down because your legs were so big??? Tbh I think they looked ****in incredible.

I don't do flat bench, always seems to hurt my right shoulder. Incline db's are a fav of mine but never really done any chest work on the smith. Think the decline hammer strength press is a brilliant bit of kit.

You think you have brought your back up enough like you wanted?? Happy with your progress?.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

animal adam said:


> So in your last comp do you think you were marked down because your legs were so big??? Tbh I think they looked ****in incredible.
> 
> I don't do flat bench, always seems to hurt my right shoulder. Incline db's are a fav of mine but never really done any chest work on the smith. Think the decline hammer strength press is a brilliant bit of kit.
> 
> You think you have brought your back up enough like you wanted?? Happy with your progress?.


my legs were on par with rob cannon and alex barchadou, just my top half that was not on par...

if i was making my legs even bigger it would make my back look even worse IMO.

i've brought my back up as much as i could in the time i had, it will be a focus for a few years though


----------



## dipdabs

Oooo subbed


----------



## Queenie

Hey 

Did u make it down to see H? Xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> Oooo subbed


welcome to the madness lol



RXQueenie said:


> Hey
> 
> Did u make it down to see H? Xx


hey Q, no not yet... H said he would get back to me with regards to prep plans and looking me over.

Will let you know when i'm over there though 

-------------------------------

Delts...

65kg - 5 reps + 1 [pb]

60kg - 4 reps (bombed)

55kg - 7 reps + 2

db laterals

30kg - 10 reps*

28kg - .......

*felt a slight twinge in my neck on the first few reps, did one rep more and twanged a nerve i think in my neck, its a bugger to look down. Sacked off the session and will do light laterals next week.

on a second note, training partner Andy got 300kg on BB shrugs... ok, before the form police jump in, not the strictest of form but rack deadlifting 300kg and then shrugging it is still a feat!

Here's the vid of my DB pressing


----------



## Queenie

Ah ok def keep me posted!

Just watched your vid and came across the 'Back day with Harold Marillier' - a joy to watch  I love my gym!! Xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Ah ok def keep me posted!
> 
> Just watched your vid and came across the 'Back day with Harold Marillier' - a joy to watch  I love my gym!! Xx


the lower back pumps on the db rows was a killer...i couldnt breathe, move...nadda!!!! lol.

I've trained with H around 4-5 times now and he puts me through the ringer lol, just have to watch out for Arnie beneath my feet!


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> the lower back pumps on the db rows was a killer...i couldnt breathe, move...nadda!!!! lol.
> 
> I've trained with H around 4-5 times now and he puts me through the ringer lol, just have to watch out for Arnie beneath my feet!


I saw the pain!!

Arnie: he follows me into the changing room, barking, then lays down in the middle of the floor lol. Such a character.

Was that Raf training with u too? Xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha ha, he comes up to me and does the whole rooorrrf roooorf (old man dog woof) and just stands there waiting to be tripped over bless. Because H is with me he will follow H around 

Yeah big raf trains with me too, i like raf.... we go back a tiny bit as we competed against each other at portsmouth last year.

A gentle giant... makes me laugh at times as well, look at the end of the back vid and you'll see him cracking jokes while H does lat pulldowns lol.

Now then...you've locked your journo so i cant follow your training missy.... seems i joined it before the straw broke the camels back.

(not calling you a camel...i have no idea what you look like so you might look like a camel....just giving you the benefit of the doubt...ermm...yes...leaving it here!!) lol


----------



## dipdabs

Queenie I was looking for your journal too! Sorry to butt in!


----------



## Queenie

I've never met raf - I just know he's competing with a few of the other guys in Dorchester in aug. looks a big fvcker though!!

Kay - journal closed. I need to knuckle down with training and not moderate a journal full of rubbish lol. I'm still training and eating well (except for the bulged disc but that's healing!!) - tbh I'm really pleased with how everything is going right now  xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ahhh thought he was trimming up!!! ouch...bulging discs are not fun, we talking full on herniation?


----------



## Queenie

I don't think it's that full on yet. Trying so hard to rest as don't want to end up having surgery and being dosed up on tramadol! Xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Tramadol....if there was ever a drug that made me feel spaced off my tits its that one.

I've been attached to morphine drips before but tram, evil stuff....

two pills away the universe slips


----------



## yannyboy

Good luck this year mate, subbed


----------



## Queenie

Same - I'm fine with morphine. Anything else makes me dribble xx


----------



## flinty90

flinty90 said:


> Hey ib have you commented much on your daily food plans ?? Cant find it mate ..


just seen a breif outline of your diet on page one, have you changed much from that mate ?>

just interested in your diet , do you think you can eat yourself lean ???

im also very carb sensetive but i worry about going over 100 grams per day , i see you say your sensetive to but are still haveing circa 300 grams per day ???

im wondering about the eating yourself lean thing as i seem to just put fat on at calories over 2300 per day even though im active and i train hard..

thats clean cals aswell..

i feel though if i drop below 2300 cals i struggle strength wise whilst training,

its fcukin frustrating me at minute and think i need to enlist some expert help or im going to drive myself mad !!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yannyboy said:


> Good luck this year mate, subbed


Cheers Yanny, time to really get this journo fired up!! Prep starts soon!



RXQueenie said:


> Same - I'm fine with morphine. Anything else makes me dribble xx


Carrot cake makes me dribble... i feel no shame in admitting that lol



flinty90 said:


> just seen a breif outline of your diet on page one, have you changed much from that mate ?>
> 
> just interested in your diet , do you think you can eat yourself lean ???
> 
> im also very carb sensetive but i worry about going over 100 grams per day , i see you say your sensetive to but are still haveing circa 300 grams per day ???
> 
> im wondering about the eating yourself lean thing as i seem to just put fat on at calories over 2300 per day even though im active and i train hard..
> 
> thats clean cals aswell..
> 
> i feel though if i drop below 2300 cals i struggle strength wise whilst training,
> 
> its fcukin frustrating me at minute and think i need to enlist some expert help or im going to drive myself mad !!!


hey flinty, i wont write my exact diet down as H put a lot of thought into it for me and he charges a high premium for his services as you can imagine 

I'll help out where i can 

I am super carb sensitive too so thats why my carbs are cut after my PWO shake around 5pm, evening meal and pre-bed shake is no carbs.

Carb sources are from low GI sources such as oats, sweet potato, basmati rice, brown a pasta so the insulin spike does not go nutty.

Cal intake is 3200. Yes carbs is around 300 but for my size and mass, its not high by any stretch but means i dont really struggle like some do by having to force down 5000 cals to grow. So for that fact i love being carb sensitive lol.

Yes you can eat yourself lean, in a week or two i'll put a pic up of me in april and me now in june/july.... you'll see what i mean then.

-----------------------------------------

Arms from Friday:

Still had a twinge in my neck so played it safe and gauged how i felt as the workout went along.

Resting up takes a few days, recovery can take months etc etc...

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

73KG - 10 REPS

73KG - 10 REPS

73KG - 10 REPS

EZ SKULLS

60KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS + CGBP FOR 15

ROPE OH EXTENSIONS

STACK - 15 REPS

STACK - 15 REPS

STACK - 12 REPS

DB SEATED CURLS

24KG- 8 REPS

26KG - 8 REPS

28KG - 8 REPS -- 26KG -- 24KG [DROPSET]

DB HAMMER CURLS

36KG - 12 REPS

40KG - 12 REPS

40KG - 12 REPS

LYING CABLE CURLS (LOW PULLEY ROW)

3 SETS X 12 REPS

-------------------------

Now...this tubne is planted right in my noggin so it will be for all of you feckers too....


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad its all going well mate!! Ian Baraclough who you spoke about on MT runs my gym, big fella aint he lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

he's a freak!!! did chuckle at him trying to trophy hunt in the beginners though lol... driest competitor on the day, shame the guy who placed 2nd at the 2007 mr universe turned up laurie carr!!!!

---------------------

Back:

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

56KG - 10 REPS

56KG - 10 REPS

49KG - 10 REPS

OVERHAND DY ISO ROW

65KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 8 REPS

65KG - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

119KG - 10 REPS

119KG - 10 REPS

112KG - 10 REPS

DB ROWS MEDLEY

72.5KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 8 REPS

50KG - 8 REPS

No rest.... straight from one weight to the other

LAT PULLDOWNS

105KG - 10 REPS

112KG - 10 REPS

112KG - 10 REPS

LOW PULLEY ROWS

STACK - 10 REPS

QUAD PLATE DROP FOR 6 REPS MINIMUM


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah apparantly it all kicked off? Did he compete in anoyher federation then ?

I feel ok in the gym when pumped off a good session until he takes his top off to practice posing!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah apparantly it all kicked off? Did he compete in anoyher federation then ?
> 
> I feel ok in the gym when pumped off a good session until he takes his top off to practice posing!!


it was announced he competed in another fed so ruled him out of the 1st timers/beginners which even so, come on...he would place 1st as a Mr u100kg class 

Would be great to have a few pose downs with the fella.. fantastic build, can only say he needs more calves


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah he has incredible physique and is only young too. Think he used to do a lot of powerlifting iirc. Your of similar size arnt you? Can't wait to see how he does at the Brits


----------



## Incredible Bulk

he has me on size bud, no two ways about it lol. Will be interesting to see him at the brits this year regardless...

Powerlifting has really given his build a pure thickness to it all


----------



## flinty90

Cool mate thanks for the info. much appreciated as always... workouts still looking good matey..


----------



## Queenie

Bring on HELL WEEK!!

That is all  xx


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah the density to his muscle is crazy eh!!! He would openly admit that only last year his diet was terrible amazing the transformation he has made in the last twelve months.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest:

INCLINE SMITH PRESS

160KG - 4 REPS + 2

150KG - 6 REPS + 1

140KG - 7 REPS + 2

130KG - 8 REPS + 2

110KG --> 100KG --> 80KG --- 60KG [DROP SET]

INCLINE ISO PRESS

100KG - 6 REPS + 2

90KG - 7 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

DB FLYS

40KG - 8 REPS

40KG - 5 REPS +2

36KG - 7 REPS

CABLE CROSSOVERS

47KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

This is the mood i'm in today


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs:

SQUATS:

160KG - 6 REPS

180KG - 6 REPS

200KG - 6 REPS

220KG - 6 REPS

Happy with that!!! Had one of our resident strongmen give me a psyche up pre lift... never had this before but fck me it works... nice massage of the traps then a mahhoooosove double handed slap on them with a 'CMON!!!'.... hell.... the adrenaline rush right there made me whack out 6 on 220 with ease! I so would of been squatting 280kg by now lol cest la vie!!

LEG EXTENSIONS

18 PLATES - 10 REPS

18 PLATES - 10 REPS

17 PLATES - 10 REPS

LYING HAM CURLS

10 PLATES -10 REPS

11 PLATES -10 REPS

11 PLATES -10 REPS

GLUTE HAM RAISES

8 REPS

8 REPS

STANDING CALVE RAISES

STACK - 10 REPS

STACK - 10 REPS

STACK - 8 REPS

SITTING CALVE RAISES

40KG - FAILURE

40KG - FAILURE

Great session, i really miss these... legs are suprisingly ok today!

Off to see H next week for diet plans and attack on the brit prep...


----------



## Queenie

Ahhhh nice squatting Aaron! I wondered how it went for u 

Never had that psyche up before but sounds like fun!!

Let me know what day you're coming to forest next week and I'll try and hide away and admire from afar lol. Not really, I will come and trap-slap u  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i strangely thought of you too and said "this one is for queenie!" PMSL.... with a soldier down, its like tipping part of your beer on the kerb. 

If your training in Forest and i'm there i'll do a random run up trap slap so you dont feel left out. LOL


----------



## Queenie

Haha I feel privileged. For both the squat thoughts and the want to trap-slap hahaha...! Just makes sure I'm not holding some db's, could get messy 

Have a good one! X


----------



## Ben_Dover

Subbed also local lad, those quads are immense!!



luther1 said:


> Subbed!
> 
> Good to see a local lad soon too hit the big time (i'm from Fareham)
> 
> All the best Aaron


Where do you train Luther? (sorry for hijack IB)


----------



## yannyboy

Good leg workout Aaron, it's training legs that sorts the men from the boys


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome squatting mate!! Very impressive. I can't imagine someone slapping me would get me psyched up lol. What class will you be in at the Brits again mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome squatting mate!! Very impressive. I can't imagine someone slapping me would get me psyched up lol. What class will you be in at the Brits again mate?


cheers bud!!

i'll be in the u100kg class this year


----------



## Suprakill4

Cool. Wandered if you would be up against Ian. Your condition is amongst the best I've seen on here by far.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Nooo, Ian is in the inters this year.....thankfully lol.

Thank you for the kudos, trying to keep things tighter now due to prep starting soon.

The calm before the storm!!!

Shoulders

SEATED DB LATERALS

14KG - 10 REPS

16KG - 10 REPS

18KG - 10 REPS

20KG - 10 REPS

CABLE LATERALS

5 PLATES - 10 REPS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

FACE PULLS

71KG - 10 REPS

71KG - 10 REPS

71KG - 10 REPS

REVERSE PEC DECK

STACK - 12 REPS

STACK - 12 REPS

STACK - 12 REPS

BB SHRUGS

200KG - 10 REPS

220KG - 10 REPS

180KG - 12 REPS

UPRIGHT ROWS

60KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 8 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

No twinges of the neck this week so happy with that.

In need of a good massage to work this kink out, a gym friend said he will put me in touch with someone who's good.

Weight 112kg


----------



## Suprakill4

Haha. Do you get regular deep tissue work or anything like that? I'm starting to get it done next month.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I had a deep tissue massage in May, she went to town on my back with elbows and knees the lot lol.

It was brutal but i almost proposed on the spot when she got right into the knotted parts of my middle back


----------



## Suprakill4

Hahaha. Brilliant. Can't wait for mine! Ouch.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Fridays workout

ARMS

EZ CURLS

60kg - 10 REPS

60KG - 8 REPS

60KG - 8 REPS

DB CURLS

28KG - 6 REPS

30KG - 7 REPS

30KG - 7 REPS

HAMMER CURLS

32KG - 12 REPS

32KG - 12 REPS

30KG - 12 REPS

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

71KG - 10 REPS

78KG - 10 REPS

78KG - 10 REPS

DIPS

10 REPS

9 REPS

9 REPS

ROPE OH EXTENSIONS

STACK - 15 REPS

STACK - 15 REPS

Training course all yesterday in Cambridge which was a nightmare to get back from and took 4hours+.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back:

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

56KG - 10 REPS

56KG - 10 REPS

56KG - 10 REPS

UNDERHAND BB ROWS

100KG - 6 REPS

120KG - 10 REPS

120KG - 10 REPS

120KG ---> 100KG ---> 80KG ---> 60KG (ouch)

Drop set on these worked a treat but leaves you sick as a stuffed pig after.

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

119KG - 10 REPS

119KG - 10 REPS

112KG - 10 REPS

DY ISO ROW

120KG - 8 REPS

100KG - 10 REPS

100KG - 10 REPS

LAT PULLDOWNS

98KG - 10 REPS

105KG - 10 REPS

98KG - 10 REPS

Take some pics this week for start of prep on Monday, off to H's tomorrow for a look over and drawing up the battle plan


----------



## Incredible Bulk

start of prep pics....15 weeks out 112kg, more to be added next week


----------



## flinty90

looking good matey .. really nice size there... wonder what JW has to say about that lol...


----------



## Hotdog147

Fecking hell!!! That is all.........

I'm subbing to this :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Remember... LUNGE! Hahaha xx


----------



## gooner fc

Hi mate you look in great shape, your gonna smash your next comp. You've come along way in from your first bulking journal true inspiration good luck.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Looking good IB, can only imagine how your gonna look in 15 weeks.

Do you ever do low reps on big compound moves like squat and bench or do you keep it all between 6-15 reps?

I do low reps on bench, squat and deadlift but only every two weeks; not sure it's helping with growth other than my ego. So might switch back to higher reps.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hotdog147 said:


> Fecking hell!!! That is all.........
> 
> I'm subbing to this :thumb:


ha ha, welcome to the jungle!!!! 

Members badges on the right, free coffee and sweetner on the left



RXQueenie said:


> Remember... LUNGE! Hahaha xx


pull throughs FTW!!!!! ha ha



gooner fc said:


> Hi mate you look in great shape, your gonna smash your next comp. You've come along way in from your first bulking journal true inspiration good luck.


cheers gooner! This year is going to be the highest level i have ever competed at, last year i came 2nd at the brits but that was against pups (like myself), this year its the fully fledged big mo-fo's lol. Lets see if i can cause some upsets though.....wooo haaa



s&ccoach said:


> Looking good IB, can only imagine how your gonna look in 15 weeks.
> 
> Do you ever do low reps on big compound moves like squat and bench or do you keep it all between 6-15 reps?
> 
> I do low reps on bench, squat and deadlift but only every two weeks; not sure it's helping with growth other than my ego. So might switch back to higher reps.


Hey ya s&c, 6-15 reps....quite a large band to call it high or higher reps.

I'd say over time i have learnt what rep ranges work for different body parts.

Chest, shoulders (pressing) - 5-7 reps

Chest/shoulders (isolation) 10-12 reps

Back - 10 reps

Arms - 6-8 reps

Legs - anything will do for them lol

I will stick with a rep range for a minimum of 4-6 weeks, that way you can monitor and track progress, if its not for you it will become clear if numbers stall quick or you look no different for it all.

You cant beat low and dirty reps on squat/deadlift/bench though... these were my bread and butter and i attribute my thickness to heavy compound lifts.


----------



## Suprakill4

Holy Jesus Christ mate. You just keep growing at a silly rate. Crazy density to your muscle there mate and great shape already 15 weeks out. How old are you? Hate how I'm not this big lol.


----------



## gooner fc

Have you found it easier to put muscle on since being much leaner than previously?


----------



## flinty90

IB why no rear pictures ??? we wanna see how your back is coming on...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

gooner fc said:


> Have you found it easier to put muscle on since being much leaner than previously?


I haven't been lean the whole offseason, I went right up to around 20% bf till may time. Cut back a bit since then.

Feed the machine!!



Suprakill4 said:


> Holy Jesus Christ mate. You just keep growing at a silly rate. Crazy density to your muscle there mate and great shape already 15 weeks out. How old are you? Hate how I'm not this big lol.


Ha ha cheers mate.

I'm 29 years old 

With every 1000mile journey there comes the first few steps, all in good time mate


----------



## RACK

Yeah you look alright I suppose :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4

Very true mate how long have you been seriously training/bodybuilding. Can't wait to see you shredded.



Incredible Bulk said:


> I haven't been lean the whole offseason, I went right up to around 20% bf till may time. Cut back a bit since then.
> 
> Feed the machine!!
> 
> Ha ha cheers mate.
> 
> I'm 29 years old
> 
> With every 1000mile journey there comes the first few steps, all in good time mate


----------



## animal adam

BEAST!!!!!


----------



## gooner fc

Hi mate I wanna try and do a comp next year for the first time, I'm not as young as you as I'll be 35 end of the year, is their any advice you can offer to get prep from now till then for a first timer?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers guys!



gooner fc said:


> Hi mate I wanna try and do a comp next year for the first time, I'm not as young as you as I'll be 35 end of the year, is their any advice you can offer to get prep from now till then for a first timer?


Wow big question lol, that's like asking a builder how to build a house.

My advice would be:

Keep a log book and keep an eye on your progression in the gym.

Train heavy and be sure to include the heavy compound lifts in your workout.

Get your diet sorted now as the sooner you get into a rhythm of dieting, the easier prep will be.

Listen to one person and one person only during prep, many cooks spoil the broth


----------



## RACK

Incredible Bulk said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> Wow big question lol, that's like asking a builder how to build a house.
> 
> My advice would be:
> 
> Keep a log book and keep an eye on your progression in the gym.
> 
> Train heavy and be sure to include the heavy compound lifts in your workout.
> 
> Get your diet sorted now as the sooner you get into a rhythm of dieting, the easier prep will be.
> 
> *Listen to one person and one person only during prep, many cooks spoil the broth*


Best advice ever


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> Yeah you look alright I suppose :laugh:


About fcking time you came back


----------



## RACK

I posted yesterday but you ignored it, feels bad man. And posted in my journal too


----------



## Queenie

Waiting for my mention...  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I am on an internet ban at work so use my phone during the day rack, sometimes I don't see posts 

Tap talk goes to the last post and you must have been a few above!

Either way, where's my present or at least airport toblerone?

Queenie, ha ha ha ha. Yeah how can I leave that out!!

Met last night at the gym and in true IB style I broke the ice with a pimp slap on the ass lol. I'll leave the details for queenie to talk about regarding size of hand print left 

Good to meet you finally!!


----------



## RACK

I didn't fetch anything back apart from an empty wallet, blurred memories and an austrian model's bum cheek prints on my hands as I got told off for over head pressing her at ibiza rocks 

I could send ya a progress pic I had to send to scott after my carb up but you've seen me naked, cupping my balls and hung over before!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie

Hmm... Actually I don't think this is the right journal to talk about bruises on my ar$e lol. Definitely the best sort of ice breaker though... And well done for putting up with the inspection... From myself AND big H lol. Obviously mine includes more rigorous checks... Vein poking and allsorts 

Looking forward to putting u to shame at a training sesh after your show! X


----------



## Incredible Bulk

HA HA, bring it on.... once brit prep is over i will have you crying for mamma! 

1st day of prep... woke up with the guts from hell as this weekends eating (for my 30th) was heavenly!

Managed to do my 45mins cardio this morning before the mad dash to the toilets because half of a thorntons choc cake wanted out PMSL. See, all the good details in here!

I find it beautifully strange how i will hit snooze 2-3x offseason but 1st day of prep i will be up and out the door ASAP.


----------



## Queenie

Don't think so sunshine!! I challenge u to a pose-off 

Way too much info lol. But so glad u treated yourself and had a fab 30th (minus your hissy fit...)

Bring on day 2!! Xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha ha, i'll kick yer ass at that too!!!

diet plans and everything recieved from H so i'm good to go.

cals are reduced by 500 (from fats and carbs) and 6x a week cardio


----------



## flinty90

Read 3 pages back and not one mention of c0cks or w4nk bank pics of men.. this journal should be called homophobes battle with gayness lol... x


----------



## Queenie

You'll be too busy tensing your muscles to kick anything  are distraction tactics allowed??

When are u coming to forest next? Xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, no rules pose-a-thon...welcome to the thunder dome mother fcker!! 

I will be down to see H in a few weeks no doubt... did you train legs yesterday?


----------



## Queenie

I did yes... Kind of a light/Heavy mix depending on how my back felt with the different exercises, nice tight hammies today though mmm lol. Was just glad to train them, even for a little bit 

No rules - oh you're brave  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back pics


----------



## Suprakill4

I bet you can't fit trough a fcukin door if you flare your lats lol. Good off season then.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i wish 

Thanks!

45 mins cardio flew by this morning, feet are reminding me that they have been pampered in comfy trainers for too long as they need to toughen up again. Out comes the surgical spirit!!!! 

Threw in a few sets on the ab machine afterwards...walked into work and someone has been grilling bacon.

Day 2: Dear Diary, I want bacon...... lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

baaaack:

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

56KG - 10 REPS

56KG - 10 REPS

56KG - 10 REPS

BENT ROWS UNDERHAND GRIP

140KG - 10 REPS

140KG - 10 REPS

140KG - 8 REPS

DY ISO ROW

120KG - 10 REPS

120KG - 10 REPS

120KG - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

119KG - 10 REPS

119KG - 10 REPS

119KG - 10 REPS

DB ROWS

60KG --->65KG--->72.5KG (10 REPS, 8 REPS, 6 REPS)


----------



## RACK

The only reason I;m glad I kept cardio up is now I don't get the dreaded "prep chewed bubble gum/ burnt naan bread" feet haha


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> The only reason I;m glad I kept cardio up is now I don't get the dreaded "prep chewed bubble gum/ burnt naan bread" feet haha


Erm.... Ick!! Xx


----------



## RACK

Prep foot is horrible queenie as I'm sure IB will confirm. In our first couple of preps we were both in agony with it. We had blisters upon blisters


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i was in hospital last year with them lol... foot got infected and an infection tracked up my leg like a red dragon!

queenie has delicate pampered feet no doubt


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> Prep foot is horrible queenie as I'm sure IB will confirm. In our first couple of preps we were both in agony with it. We had blisters upon blisters


is that like Winny foot ??? pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> i was in hospital last year with them lol... foot got infected and an infection tracked up my leg like a red dragon!
> 
> queenie has delicate pampered feet no doubt


Well they ought to be they hardle ever touch the ground pmsl (sorry queenie X)


----------



## Queenie

Maybe it's a man thing? My feet are beautiful  sweaty after cardio but not gum-chewed and fcukin rank!! Xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

My feet are modelled off a hobbits from LOTR i think....full on billbow baggins toe hair too...

oooo i rock the pruned/preened look


----------



## Queenie

Errrr.... Pics or bs  xx


----------



## RACK

Don't get me started on feet. I wouldn't go out with a girl once cos she had minging feet....... finger toes freak me out!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I remember putting clear nail polish on my nails to stop the tan staining them yellow.

Well, i went on holiday 2-3 days after the brits and didnt take it off...it broke the ice when talking to a few girls and they noticed how bling they looked PMSL


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> I remember putting clear nail polish on my nails to stop the tan staining them yellow.
> 
> Well, i went on holiday 2-3 days after the brits and didnt take it off...it broke the ice when talking to a few girls and they noticed how bling they looked PMSL


----------



## PHMG

You spelt journal wrong, that is all.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Subbed IB. Great looking journal. Gonna have a read over and catch up later on.


----------



## Queenie

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You spelt journal wrong, that is all.


You spelt MOUSE wrong  xx


----------



## PHMG

RXQueenie said:


> You spelt MOUSE wrong  xx


i dont remember writing it. Well i did in my old journal but that was spelt correct. Epic joke fail here. Lets leave the comedy to men and get back in the kitchen ok sweetheart?


----------



## Queenie

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i dont remember writing it. Well i did in my old journal but that was spelt correct. Epic joke fail here. Lets leave the comedy to men and get back in the kitchen ok sweetheart?


Sorry... I forgot my place for a minute or two... Won't happen again xx


----------



## flinty90

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i dont remember writing it. Well i did in my old journal but that was spelt correct. Epic joke fail here. Lets leave the comedy to men and get back in the kitchen ok sweetheart?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

powerhouse... i forgot, you make a journal every week... i bow down to your journal starting title'ness 

Radicalry00 - Thanks for coming in! I have to do some house keeping, it seems the mice will play when the cat is away 

Flinty - Thats the best you got? Aww baby, butt hut and failed  I'll crank it up a notch ha ha


----------



## PHMG

Incredible Bulk said:


> powerhouse... i forgot, you make a journal every week... i bow down to your journal starting title'ness
> 
> Radicalry00 - Thanks for coming in! I have to do some house keeping, it seems the mice will play when the cat is away
> 
> Flinty - Thats the best you got? Aww baby, butt hut and failed  I'll crank it up a notch ha ha


alright.

Fosters

Thongs

kangaroo

Skip

Mark Webber

and all other things Australian related


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest

INCLINE SMITH

150KG - 6 REPS + 1

140KG - 6 REPS + 2

120KG - 8 REPS + 2

ISO INCLINE PRESS

90KG - 10 REPS

100KG - 10 REPS

100KG - 9 REPS

DECLINE SMITH

80KG - 7 REPS

80KG - 8 REPS

CABLE X-OVERS

51KG - 10 REPS

51KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

This morning i found watching 'switched' and 'super nanny' on E4 made cardio fly by this morning PMSL.

I Put surgical spirit on the feet to toughen them up and it worked...old fashion methods are the best! Feet get quite hot around thr 40min mark and this is when i feel blisters form.


----------



## RACK

Are you doing cardio at home now mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

no mate, my work has a 24hr gym and it has two tv's on the wall.

i walk in, switch one over to E4 and the other to BBC news.

Put the radio on or a CD

people listen to their ipods so they dont care or dont have a choice lol


----------



## RACK

Haha, having a gym at work is a lovely perk. I pay £10 a year for the one here and even if I use it once it's worth it


----------



## Incredible Bulk

The showers are crap and the weight section is **** poor but for cardio its really good.

Me being the narcossistic person that i am, i love the mirrors EVERYWHERE!! 

flex on the treadmill

flex by the water fountain


----------



## RACK

One of my fave gifs!!! Only cos I do it everytime I see a mirror!


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> no mate, my work has a 24hr gym and it has two tv's on the wall.
> 
> i walk in, switch one over to E4 and the other to BBC news.
> 
> Put the radio on or a CD
> 
> people listen to their ipods so they dont care or dont have a choice lol


hey mate just a thought for cardio , get an ipod and download yourself some interesting audio books, its great and really takes your mind off what your doing, i know music does aswell but its nice to be read a story that your interested in (50 shades of grey maybe lol ) X

but seriously some great audiobooks about at the minute !!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey flinty, i have an ipad 3 (part of my works bonus so freeeakkin cool) and was thinking about downloading tv programmes or films

50 shades of grey? pah.... why have soft core pish when i can use my own imagination and go for full on mexican donkey porn


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey flinty, i have an ipad 3 (part of my works bonus so freeeakkin cool) and was thinking about downloading tv programmes or films
> 
> 50 shades of grey? pah.... why have soft core pish when i can use my own imagination and go for full on mexican donkey porn


nice one mate.. i personally couldnt stand on a treadmill and watch a screen so close to me, just makes me go funny...

thats cool though bro, just thought you could educate yourself as well as learning to walk without moving anywhere pmsl !!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> nice one mate.. i personally couldnt stand on a treadmill and watch a screen so close to me, just makes me go funny...
> 
> thats cool though bro, just thought you could educate yourself as well as learning to walk without moving anywhere pmsl !!


I have been tempted to learn russian but i think it might **** off the people near by 

I know a fair whack of poles and they all use russian as a common language


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> I have been tempted to learn russian but i think it might **** off the people near by
> 
> I know a fair whack of poles and they all use russian as a common language


always wanted to learn another language mate .. but from what i have been told by mates who know 2 languages, you struggle to learn properly unless you go live there and immerse yourself into that whole culture thing and surround yourself by the people.. I dont know..

I think german would be a good language to learn , not sure about russian though i bet thats fcukin solid ..


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i went to Essen in April and didnt know a sprikkin on german... luckily all the girls who worked in the bars knew english and me and Daz were taken care of!


----------



## Queenie

What the hell is going on in here this morning? This journal is seeing loads of action 

Flints: I'm learning german, well, learning to count in German, just another thing to focus on during a set. Works for me anyway xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

what you trying to say queenie? eh eh? its usually dead in here?? eh eh?


----------



## Queenie

Don't you start... Or I will bypass vein poking and go straight for the nipple twist! Xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Yer, that would earn you a cnt punt 

Queenie serves.... IB hits back..... lol


----------



## Queenie

There's no comeback to that... I like this training talk lol xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs (of sorts)

Squat day is 2 weeks away, treading water with iso exercises for hams and calves.

STANDING CALVE RAISES

6-7 SETS - FAILURE

Weight ranging from the stack all the way back down, pointless detailing it

SITTING CALVE RAISES

60KG

50KG

40KG

35KG

20KG - FAILURE

LYING HAM CURLS

10 PLATES - 1O REPS

11 PLATES -10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

S.L.D.L'S (on smith)

100KG - 10 REPS

120KG - 10 REPS

120KG - 10 REPS

100KG - 10 REPS

Boring!!! I WANNA FRIKKIN SQUAT 

Midweek weigh in is fruitful, started at 112kg before my 30th.... after consuming what i consumed and to be sitting at 111kg today i think its fair to say its on like donkey kong


----------



## fitrut

good one

what your diet looks like now?

u100kg good class :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

fitrut said:


> good one
> 
> what your diet looks like now?
> 
> u100kg good class :thumb:


diet is the same but with less carbs and slightly less fats


----------



## Squirrel

Hey Aaron, borrowed your back routine for last Friday's session, still feeling it on Tuesday!

Hope all is on track, looking good mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Squirrel said:


> Hey Aaron, borrowed your back routine for last Friday's session, still feeling it on Tuesday!
> 
> Hope all is on track, looking good mate.


ha ha nice one!

everything is all on track thanks!!! full steam ahead


----------



## flinty90

what are your supplement and gear protocols mate ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

supplements: whey, creatine and universal's animal pack.

gear: see first page... i dont talk about things like that  please respect


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> supplements: whey, creatine and universal's animal pack.
> 
> gear: see first page... i dont talk about things like that  please respect


i looked at first page bro , sorry didnt see anywhere it said not to mention it etc ?? fair enough !!


----------



## luther1

Aaron,how is your back coming on with big h's adjustments? Do you still do the rule of chewing each mouthfull of boring food 10 times to force it down?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> i looked at first page bro , sorry didnt see anywhere it said not to mention it etc ?? fair enough !!


ahh it must be in my other ones, forgot i only rejoined UKM a few weeks ago again.

I see no gain from discussing it, many others do but have a reputation for doing so which can only be considered as a negative



luther1 said:


> Aaron,how is your back coming on with big h's adjustments? Do you still do the rule of chewing each mouthfull of boring food 10 times to force it down?


its coming along thanks luther, i have only been working with H for 7 months now so i wasnt expecting light year leaps in gains.

LOL, since changing my food flavours i no longer need to chew like a camel before swallowing! 

Magi bags.... WIN


----------



## luther1

I've got a few mates competing at Birmingham in October to try and qualify for the British. IMO that's leaving it late,but do you think qualifying early on has it advantages,other than giving yourself more chances if you don't place?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

luther1 said:


> I've got a few mates competing at Birmingham in October to try and qualify for the British. IMO that's leaving it late,but do you think qualifying early on has it advantages,other than giving yourself more chances if you don't place?


I have done both:

Last year i qualified at portsmouth (1st qualifier of the year) and it meant two seperate preps with a sort of rebound between...not nice.

This year i qualified from my 2nd place placing at the british last year so only one prep to do!

Next year i plan to do an early qualifier again as much as two preps are a pain in the butt but i want the portsmouth overall title i just missed out on in 2011. Plus its my hometown show and one of the best qualifiers on the calender!

if you plan on qualifying late you leave it with everyone else who is thinking the same and if you miss conditioning you can run out of qualifiers if you really do fck up your conditioning/prep.


----------



## luther1

You had some bollox at Pompey this year taking your top off when you collected your 1st place trophy along with the 2nd place fella. Nice off season pose haha


----------



## Queenie

I'll be at portsmouth again next year! Awesome show.... There was talk of them scrapping the prejudging as so many competitors taking part? Xx


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> I'll be at portsmouth again next year! Awesome show.... There was talk of them scrapping the prejudging as so many competitors taking part? Xx


The classes were big and it did go on until late didn't it?


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> The classes were big and it did go on until late didn't it?


Really late  I didn't care - I loved all of it, but it was a long day for all involved xx


----------



## Matt 1

better late than never..


----------



## Incredible Bulk

luther1 said:


> You had some bollox at Pompey this year taking your top off when you collected your 1st place trophy along with the 2nd place fella. Nice off season pose haha


i took my 2nd place, beside me was rob cannon who was the new brit champ 

Oooo yes i have balls lol... offseason or not, dont challenge or dare me to do something ha ha

MOONPIG.COM!



RXQueenie said:


> I'll be at portsmouth again next year! Awesome show.... There was talk of them scrapping the prejudging as so many competitors taking part? Xx


Hell yeah, will see you there... bring choc peanut m&m's and you'll get a sweaty tanned hug pmsl.

Good idea IMO, all qualifiers should be run throughs



Matt 1 said:


> better late than never..


LMAO...take a seat


----------



## Queenie

Wtf we agreed on lemon cheesecake u goon...

But I'll bring peanut m&ms and eat them while you're on stage, shouting "go on sweetheart, KEEP IT TIGHT" with a frickin mouthful of 'em lol xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'm saying lemon cheesecake with choc peanut m&m's...yeeeesssh... 

Cant get the help these days

----------------------

Shoulders

DB SEATED PRESS

60KG - 6 REPS + 1

55KG - 8 REPS + 1

50KG - 9 REPS + 1

SEATED DB LATERALS

20KG - 10 REPS

22KG - 9 REPS

20KG - 10 REPS

CABLE LATERALS

5 PLATES - 10 REPS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

FACEPULLS

71KG - 10 REPS

78KG - 10 REPS

78KG - 10 REPS

BB SHRUGS

200KG - 10 REPS

200KG - 10 REPS

200KG - 10 REPS

45MINS CARDIO, abs tagged on at the end


----------



## Suprakill4

60kg dumbbell press Jesus mate!!!! Nice.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you missed my 65kg db press the other week then!!


----------



## flinty90

so any reason you dropped back down this week from 65 kg mate ???


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yup, not feeling it mate... in all honest to shift that DB you have to believe you can and when the love goes, i'm not pretending lol.

Plus i had a drama with one of the spotters who wasnt one of my usual guys, you have to trust your spotter or your confidence you lift heavy can decrease IME


----------



## JANIKvonD

this journal is suberb...think ill head back and read ur first 1 aswell mate, subd


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> yup, not feeling it mate... in all honest to shift that DB you have to believe you can and when the love goes, i'm not pretending lol.
> 
> Plus i had a drama with one of the spotters who wasnt one of my usual guys, you have to trust your spotter or your confidence you lift heavy can decrease IME


Mate this is something i totally respect. i have trained a lot with my best mate he is my rock solid man spotting wise.. he is THE only person i trust to spot me when im going for all out pain and big lifts...

I have trained a lot with Robroid and he wont mind me saying this but i dont even let him spot me with the bigger lifts... your right its in your mind it takes a little faulter of 2 - 3 mm and your shoulders are fcuked "for good"....

that takes ultimate trust in the guy looking over your shoulder.....


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> this journal is suberb...think ill head back and read ur first 1 aswell mate, subd


TUT these cnuts that come in half way through and dont even read first posts lol !!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> TUT these cnuts that come in half way through and dont even read first posts lol !!!!


first journal i meant bawbag  ur looking rather dapper i must say


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> Mate this is something i totally respect. i have trained a lot with my best mate he is my rock solid man spotting wise.. he is THE only person i trust to spot me when im going for all out pain and big lifts...
> 
> I have trained a lot with Robroid and he wont mind me saying this but i dont even let him spot me with the bigger lifts... your right its in your mind it takes a little faulter of 2 - 3 mm and your shoulders are fcuked "for good"....
> 
> that takes ultimate trust in the guy looking over your shoulder.....


For squats i have Tobi spot me, he is a strongman competitor and a fcking legend at getting me in the mood to squat.

When i get to squat that is lol...

Andy is a guy i have been training with since january and he hs learnt how to work with me and visa versa.

When to let me struggle, when i have 2 more in the tank, when i'm pussying out and when i'm spent.

Nothing makes me want to chin a spotter more than when they say "3 MORE!!!" when you are spent and they are doing 90% of the work lol.

(andy and tobi do not fall into that bracket lol)



JANIKvonD said:


> this journal is suberb...think ill head back and read ur first 1 aswell mate, subd


glad you get something from it Janik.... stick around long enough and it will be your round at the bar


----------



## Queenie

Oh on the subject of Andy - you may have him back today - he says he misses your face.

Off to train arms  xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Fridays arms workout

DB CONCENTRATION CURLS

18KG - 6 SETS - 10 REPS [NON STOP]

EZ CURLS (21's)

35KG

40KG

45KG

DB HAMMER CURLS

32KG - 12 REPS

34KG - 12 REPS

34KG - 12 REPS --> 24KG - 12 REPS

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

77KG - 10 REPS

77KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

ISO DIP MACHINE

120KG - 10 REPS

160KG - 10 REPS

160KG - 10 REPS --> 120KG - 10 REPS --> 80KG - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP BENCH

60KG - 15 REPS

90KG - 15 REPS

Weekly weigh in - 109.5kg (5.5lbs lost)


----------



## yannyboy

Subbed, massive weights on the dumbell shoulder press mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

always been a strong presser, love the feeling of overhead pressing!!!

if we had a log at the gym i'd be outside pressing it strongman styleeee


----------



## flinty90

your 200 kg barbell shrugs how come you dont go up in weight mate ???

is it cos thats your limit of feeling them properly , or you just dont need to go up in weight for shrugs ??

not that 200 kg isnt a great weight but you seem to progress up the weight on everything else, but do 3 sets same weight on shrugs ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm cautious on shrugs as i occasionally get a white blinding pain in my right trap that feels like a hot poker.

Its weird, only on shrugs...the downward stretch creates it 1 out of 10 sessions.

I'll be going up to 210 this week though as its been good for a while.

prevention is better than cure, my training partner does 300kg FFS


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'm cautious on shrugs as i occasionally get a white blinding pain in my right trap that feels like a hot poker.
> 
> Its weird, only on shrugs...the downward stretch creates it 1 out of 10 sessions.
> 
> I'll be going up to 210 this week though as its been good for a while.
> 
> prevention is better than cure, my training partner does 300kg FFS


well to be fair i have seen a few folks get injured from doing too much weight and jerking there traps up to shift the weight, i like to use a weight that i can squeeze up without throwing it up personally and never had a problem...

300 kg shrugs is ridiculous lol !!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

if i cant pause for a second or two, its too heavy


----------



## yannyboy

Incredible Bulk said:


> if i cant pause for a second or two, its too heavy


X2


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Back workout:

CHINS

12 REPS

9 REPS

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

56KG - 10 REPS

49KG - 10 REPS

49KG - 10 REPS

BENT ROWS

140KG - 8 REPS

160KG - 8 REPS

140KG - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

119KG - 10 REPS

112KG - 10 REPS

112KG - 10 REPS ---> 98KG - 6 REPS ---> 84KG - 6 REPS

DB ROWS

72.5KG - 8 REPS

72.5KG - 8 REPS

LOW PULLEY ROWS

98KG - 10 REPS

91KG - 10 REPS

I'm helping out two guys with their offseason from the gym in prep for a local level show (solent city - my first show) next summer and also my training partner for his (not competing though).

Its helping taking my mind off my own prep and now helping UKM's RXQueenie is providing another tangent to keep my mind on.

I have a big meeting at work on Thursday, seems the redundancy word is floating around yet again... FFS....

Queenie, my fee just lept from post show cheesecake to £30k+ a year, that ok??


----------



## Queenie

You drive a hard bargain!

Seems reasonable 

However, 2 cheesecakes, an afternoon of your 2 fav things plus a BIG bag of peanut m&ms is all I can offer right now xx


----------



## PHMG

Im pis.sed off....can we not just have a few weekends of decent weather this summer for a few bbq's!!!!!


----------



## Queenie

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im pis.sed off....can we not just have a few weekends of decent weather this summer for a few bbq's!!!!!


Chuck a gazebo up, get the chimineas on and get BBQ-ing  don't let this sh!te weather stop u xx


----------



## PHMG

RXQueenie said:


> Chuck a gazebo up, get the chimineas on and get BBQ-ing  don't let this sh!te weather stop u xx


Sold. Im going b&q at lunch :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PH what the ****, is this 'vent your spleen' thread?

Fck you and your BBQs (that one cannot enjoy to full splendor)

Keep this sh1t in your own journo.... fcking BBQ's....


----------



## PHMG

Incredible Bulk said:


> PH what the ****, is this 'vent your spleen' thread?
> 
> Fck you and your BBQs (that one cannot enjoy to full splendor)
> 
> Keep this sh1t in your own journo.... fcking BBQ's....


Sorry IB. I dont have facebook anymore and i just thought you might want to chat


----------



## Incredible Bulk

tuck that bottom lip in before you trip up on it.... 

Plus we are chatting all over TM, dont have a b1tch fit Barbie lol


----------



## PHMG

Incredible Bulk said:


> tuck that bottom lip in before you trip up on it....
> 
> Plus we are chatting all over TM, dont have a b1tch fit Barbie lol


My hero is dead...this is like the day my sister told me santa wasnt real


----------



## Incredible Bulk

OK lets hug it out Sandra, let it all out.....its ok.... i'm here for you....thatta girl....

x x

ps, this weather is not adding to my mood so i agree... proper sh1t!


----------



## flinty90

Yes me neither my fanny is sweating in this weather ..


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest

INCLINE SMITH

140KG - 6 REPS + 2

130KG - 6 REPS + 2

120KG - 8 REPS

100KG --->80KG--->60KG--->40KG [struggled like a **** on 40's lol]

INCLINE ISO PRESS

110KG - 9 REPS (mental block)

110KG - 10 REPS

100kg - 10 REPS

PEC DECK [FST-7]

13 PLATES - 7 SETS - 10 REPS - 30 SECS REST

CABLE CROSS OVERS

47KG - 12 REPS

47KG - 12 REPS

Next week i'm going to be adding weighted dips back in, i love these....

Looking on flea-bay for a dip belt.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest

INCLINE SMITH

140KG - 6 REPS + 2

130KG - 6 REPS + 2

120KG - 8 REPS

100KG --->80KG--->60KG--->40KG [struggled like a **** on 40's lol]

INCLINE ISO PRESS

110KG - 9 REPS (mental block)

110KG - 10 REPS

100kg - 10 REPS

PEC DECK [FST-7]

13 PLATES - 7 SETS - 10 REPS - 30 SECS REST

CABLE CROSS OVERS

47KG - 12 REPS

47KG - 12 REPS

Next week i'm going to be adding weighted dips back in, i love these....

Looking on flea-bay for a dip belt.


----------



## flinty90

Chest session so good you added it twice lol ...

Nice work mate.. whats FST-7 mean bro ???


----------



## Incredible Bulk

UKM was having a b1tch fit and wouldnt let me post lol.

FST is something hany rambod 'came up with', its 7 sets of the same weight with reduced rest.

Starts off OK but by set 5 your are in agony, the pump is awesome... he believes in fascia stretching to enocurage new growth


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> UKM was having a b1tch fit and wouldnt let me post lol.
> 
> FST is something hany rambod 'came up with', its 7 sets of the same weight with reduced rest.
> 
> Starts off OK but by set 5 your are in agony, the pump is awesome... he believes in fascia stretching to enocurage new growth


ahh ok so do i take it

FST 7 is Facia stretching Training ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yes 

nail head...hit....

i had two of my guys do it last week for leg extensions as they have weak legs, they were cursing


----------



## RACK

I got this a few weeks ago mate, does the job nicely

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170770388507?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yeah saw that one brother, just looked a short chain?


----------



## flinty90

Mate im to gym today to train legs ..

what would be a good FST 7 session to do ??


----------



## RACK

I wrap the chain round a DB and not a plate so once the chain is round my waist, through the belt and round the DB handle the DB is about level with my knee


----------



## Incredible Bulk

start of with two compounds

squats 3 x 15

leg press 3 x 8

then for the final quad exercise add the leg extensions in.

Pick a weight you can handle thats usually two plates below your normal.

bring a watch or use a stop watch on a phone (i have an iphone).

if you are not shaking like a 5hiting dog after the 15 rep squats you will be after the leg extensions.

rest of the workout is:

Lying ham curls -fst-7 style

SLDL's 2 x 10

Standing calve raises 4 x 12

Sitting calve raises 3 x 15

Its how i grew my pegs... its also the workout i'm planning for next wednesday for my guys to do as they are jumping in with me mauahahahahahha


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> start of with two compounds
> 
> squats 3 x 15
> 
> leg press 3 x 8
> 
> then for the final quad exercise add the leg extensions in.
> 
> Pick a weight you can handle thats usually two plates below your normal.
> 
> bring a watch or use a stop watch on a phone (i have an iphone).
> 
> if you are not shaking like a 5hiting dog after the 15 rep squats you will be after the leg extensions.
> 
> rest of the workout is:
> 
> Lying ham curls -fst-7 style
> 
> SLDL's 2 x 10
> 
> Standing calve raises 4 x 12
> 
> Sitting calve raises 3 x 15
> 
> Its how i grew my pegs... its also the workout i'm planning for next wednesday for my guys to do as they are jumping in with me mauahahahahahha


awesome mate thanks !!!

so its 7 reps then rest then 7 reps then shorter rest etc ... how long do you rest for after first 7 reps ?? and then how much do you reduce it for after each set ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok..... 10 reps per set

7 sets

30 seconds rest between each set

no changing of weight


----------



## yannyboy

With the genetics you have in your legs, they would have grown just by bending down to pick up the newspaper!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PMSL, last year i left my legs alone a bit and they shrank so i fit back into the old jeans... (i keep 6-7 pairs ranging in sizes).

I was working on a farm for 2 weeks trudging through mud and the leg workout from lumping wood about was enough for them to put me back in the other pair of jeans 

I've barely trained the quads this year (4x squat sessions) and still there smiling.... lol


----------



## flinty90

IB lol...


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Incredible Bulk said:


> ok..... 10 reps per set
> 
> 7 sets
> 
> 30 seconds rest between each set
> 
> no changing of weight


Do you use isolation exercises for the fst 7 set?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PMSL flint... i have more arms than that!



s&ccoach said:


> Do you use isolation exercises for the fst 7 set?


always, you cant do it for compound IME... just screws over 3 muscle groups opposed to the one you want to target.

Its all about pin pointing weakness and prioritising IMO.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Shoulders/traps

DB OH PRESS

55KG - 10 REPS

55KG - 8 REPS + 2

50KG - 10 REPS

DB SEATED LATERALS

22KG - 10 REPS

22KG - 10 REPS

20KG - 10 REPS

LYING REAR DELT RAISES

12KG - 10 REPS

12KG - 10 REPS

10KG - 10 REPS

New one... laying down on a tall bench face down and doing straight arm rear laterals, prevents all cheating.

FACEPULLS

83KG - 10 REPS

83KG - 10 REPS

77KG - 10 REPS

BB SHRUGS

220KG - 10 REPS [PB] (Flinty inspired)

180KG - 20 REPS

180KG - 20 REPS


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Crap day at work, proposed redundancies announced and will find out in 6 weeks... if i had a cat i would of kicked it when i went home.

Leg Session... (quads off limits till next week)

HAM CURLS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

S.L.D.L'S

100KG - 8 REPS

140KG - 8 REPS

140KG - 8 REPS

140KG - 8 REPS

Will go to 160kg next week.

STANDING CALVE RAISES

STACK - FAILURE X 4 SETS

SITTING CALVE RAISES

60KG - FAILURE

50KG - FAILURE

40KG - FAILURE

30KG - FAILURE

This morning i did my usual cardio and ab workout.

My abs are seriously rocking now i have added direct work this year, more 3D look to them already and at 13~ weeks out i'm happy.

Oh... and now 107.9kg.... this week is a 3.5lb loss

WEEK 16 - 112KG

WEEK 15 - 109.5KG

WEEK 14 - 107.9KG


----------



## RACK

Sorry to hear about the work front mate, proper kick in the balls that.

Nice one on the weight loss though


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'll come move t'up north ift sh1t it fan like....


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> I'll come move t'up north ift sh1t it fan like....


Better up here anyway bro lol...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

as long as its not brum i can make do.... brum accents go through me like cheese wire lol


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> as long as its not brum i can make do.... brum accents go through me like cheese wire lol


Agreed lol..


----------



## RACK

I bet you could prob get a job at my place mate, might be a vacancy somewhere as you're a bright chap.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

design engineer, experiance with sheet metal fabrications, plastic mouldings and metal casting for an enterprised sized company for storage and networking systems.

All jobs please PM


----------



## Queenie

Errrr no moving up north! I can't deliver cheesecake that far!! Xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Errrr no moving up north! I can't deliver cheesecake that far!! Xx


means you would have to come closer to me YUMMM !!! lol xx


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> design engineer, experiance with sheet metal fabrications, plastic mouldings and metal casting for an enterprised sized company for storage and networking systems.
> 
> All jobs please PM


you have a CV handy mate ??


----------



## RACK

Get a CV done and I'll sort an email addy out for you mate. Defo worth a try here


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'll try and find it, 8-9 years since i last had one!

Dont think my Tesco's work experiance is worth noting now 

Fridays arm session....

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

77KG - 10 REPS

77KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

DIPS (WEIGHTED)

10KG - 12

15KG - 12

15KG - 11

CLOSE GRIP BENCH (SMITH)

80KG - 12 REPS

80KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

EZ CURLS

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

REVERSE EZ CURLS

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

50KG - 20 REPS (Diiiiig deep)

STANDING CABLE CURLS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

END OF WEEK 14 - 107KG


----------



## Queenie




----------



## Incredible Bulk

PMSL love that pic!!!

Back:

I have been doing a lot of reading on the trap muscles today for a little something i am pulling together for JC over at muscletalk, earning my keep. Quite interesting to how the trap muscles require different movements to activate different areas due to the insertions at different locations.

As a test of what i read, i dropped the weights by a good margin and concentrated on form to try this out with regards to scapular rotation etc

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS (with a shrug at the bottom - see Big H training vid)

4 SETS

LAT PULLDOWNS (bring shoulder blades in at the bottom)

3 SETS

BENT ROWS (Row to a natural stop then pull up higher by 2")

3 SETS

LOW PULLEY ROWS (Pull to upper chest, stop, pull down to waist, stop, and return)

3 SETS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

3 SETS

No weights noted as i spent most of the workout going up in weight each set.

In comparison, i can easily bent row 160kg, me and my training partner struggled with 120kg.

Afterwards i had a wee pose in the changing room and badda bing...back looked great if i do say so myself! Normally i am a negative fcker with it but felt happy for once in a long time.

On another note... Beyond Failure have asked me to do a blog for their website

http://www.beyondfailure.co.uk/blogs/aaron-hallet-british-finals-prep


----------



## Big Kris

Incredible Bulk said:


> PMSL love that pic!!!
> 
> Back:
> 
> I have been doing a lot of reading on the trap muscles today for a little something i am pulling together for JC over at muscletalk, earning my keep. Quite interesting to how the trap muscles require different movements to activate different areas due to the insertions at different locations.
> 
> As a test of what i read, i dropped the weights by a good margin and concentrated on form to try this out with regards to scapular rotation etc
> 
> STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS (with a shrug at the bottom - see Big H training vid)
> 
> 4 SETS
> 
> LAT PULLDOWNS (bring shoulder blades in at the bottom)
> 
> 3 SETS
> 
> BENT ROWS (Row to a natural stop then pull up higher by 2")
> 
> 3 SETS
> 
> LOW PULLEY ROWS (Pull to upper chest, stop, pull down to waist, stop, and return)
> 
> 3 SETS
> 
> CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS
> 
> 3 SETS
> 
> No weights noted as i spent most of the workout going up in weight each set.
> 
> In comparison, i can easily bent row 160kg, me and my training partner struggled with 120kg.
> 
> Afterwards i had a wee pose in the changing room and badda bing...back looked great if i do say so myself! Normally i am a negative fcker with it but felt happy for once in a long time.
> 
> On another note... Beyond Failure have asked me to do a blog for their website
> 
> http://www.beyondfailure.co.uk/blogs/aaron-hallet-british-finals-prep


Good read so far Aaron

Look forward to seeing the shape you get your self in for the next 13/14 weeks


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers kris! will send them an update this week, it will be kept on top of 

Chest. [no spotter]

INCLINE SMITH PRESS

130KG - 8 REPS + 2 REST PAUSE

130KG - 6 REPS

120KG - 7 REPS + 2 REST PAUSE

120KG - 5 REPS + 2 REST PAUSE

INCLINE ISO PRESS

100KG - 10 REPS

110KG - 10 REPS

110KG - 8 REPS

DIPS

15KG - 8 REPS

10KG - 8 REPS

5KG - 6 REPS

Oh how i have missed these....

CABLE X-OVERS

53KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

Some posing afterwards... waist has come riiiiight in and any side twisting shots have always been 'my pose' so good to see i have a really tight midsection, will help me in comparison to those bloated guts i see so much on stage.

Legs are not coming in as quick this time round but thats because last brit prep it was off the back of a qualifier.

Back is much tighter.

107KG


----------



## Queenie

Nice update  glad things are going well.

I wish my frickin midsection would tighten up  are u on wardrobe number 2 yet? Xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Nice update  glad things are going well.
> 
> I wish my frickin midsection would tighten up  are u on wardrobe number 2 yet? Xx


Off to see H next week so hopefully he will agree!!!

On wardrobe two now yes lol


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> Off to see H next week so hopefully he will agree!!!
> 
> On wardrobe two now yes lol


Oh gosh... Well if I'm there, you'll see over half a stone less of me  thanks to your guidance of course!

No trap slaps though please. I'm not up for being knocked halfway across the gym because u don't realise your own strength  xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

You will be in better shape no doubt, or i will knock it out of you PMSL....

You're welcome BTW but its early days and i want more of the same this week, get on it...

Legs (SQUAT DAY!)

I am helping some guys in the gym train for the Solent City show next year (a local non affiliated show) and they all have problems with leg development so i thought it would put them in good stead to train with me last night.

SQUATS:

140KG - 15 REPS

140KG - 15 REPS

130KG - 15 REPS

LEG EXTENSIONS (FST-7)

7 SETS X 10 REPS

Bloooooody agony, literally having quad cramps through and through

LYING HAM CURLS

8 PLATES - 10 REPS

9 PLATES - 12 REPS

10 PLATES - 12 REPS

10 PLATES - 12 REPS

STANDING CALVE RAISES

3 SETS - LONG NEGATIVES - FAILURE

SEATED CALVE RAISES

4 PLATE DROP SET - FAILURE (20 reps each min)

Cardio this morning was interesting to say the least.... dead legs all round!


----------



## RACK

Bet you loved the squats dint ya mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hell yeah!!! i even stroked the squat bar and whispered smut to it... 

Watching Levi try and shake off a quad spasm was worth every second lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Shoulders

DB SEATED LATERALS

22KG - 10 REPS

22KG - 10 REPS

22KG - 10 REPS

CABLE LATERALS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS ---> 3 PLATES - 10 REPS

CHEST SUPPORTED REAR DB FLYS

12KG - 10 REPS

14KG - 8 REPS

12KG - 10 REPS

FACEPULLS

70KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

63KG - 10 REPS

BB SHRUGS

220KG - 10 REPS

220KG - 10 REPS

220KG - 10 REPS


----------



## RACK

How come no pressin on delts last night?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I dont need to have them in there all the time mate.

TBH i'm thinking of throwing chest and delts back together so i can have back 2x a week in the brit lead up.

they are a super strong point for me and could use a little less work right now


----------



## RACK

Good point. Loving the pants too!


----------



## TELBOR

How did I miss this ??!!

Subbed  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

gym pants FTW... keeps my nuts from being crushed!!

welcome to the sweaty fold robroid!


----------



## TELBOR

Incredible Bulk said:


> gym pants FTW... keeps my nuts from being crushed!!
> 
> welcome to the sweaty fold robroid!


Why thank you


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking well mate!! Hows everything going mentally so far?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking well mate!! Hows everything going mentally so far?


I'm holding up just great thanks mate, its the fact i am losing a KG every week that helps...if it wasnt the fact i would be bouncing a bit lol.

Nawwwwww then... fridays arm workout

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

77KG -10 REPS

77KG -10 REPS

70KG -10 REPS

SKULLS

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS --- CG PRESSING - 10 REPS

ROPE OH EXTENSIONS

47KG - 15 REPS

53KG - 15 REPS

53KG - 10 REPS

DB CURLS

24KG - 8 REPS

26KG - 8 REPS

28KG - 8 REPS

DB CONCENTRATION CURLS

6 SETS - 10 REPS - NO REST

---------------------------

Weight this weekend dropped again from 106.7kg on thursday, this morning it is at 106kg so its a stable 1kg loss every week now.

I went to a BBQ yesterday and during prep these can be a bit of a nightmare but it was spot on, my training partner Andy had laid on loads of un coated chicken and salmon for me as well as a salad so i could still at least eat, to top it off...4l of pepsi max!

I always wonder at those who come out with the brain fart that sugar free drinks can still cause a insulin spike still and will make you fat.... the fart part being the fact your taking in low carbs and no hypo in sight might go towards saying "oooookay...."


----------



## Queenie

Morning IB! Really, really struggled getting up at 6:30 this morning. You know those mornings where you think walking with your eyes closed is a good idea, because at least you're moving? Yeah I had one of those. Kicked a door frame, swore, but still managed my stint of cardio. Mind over matter and all that.

I don't think anyone could ever accuse me of not wanting this.

Glad your weight is coming off steadily  here's to another fab week and well done on that will power at the BBQ... Another high 5 for u Xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Morning IB! Really, really struggled getting up at 6:30 this morning. You know those mornings where you think walking with your eyes closed is a good idea, because at least you're moving? Yeah I had one of those. Kicked a door frame, swore, but still managed my stint of cardio. Mind over matter and all that.
> 
> I don't think anyone could ever accuse me of not wanting this.
> 
> Glad your weight is coming off steadily  here's to another fab week and well done on that will power at the BBQ... Another high 5 for u Xx


Hey queenie, PMSL i had a little late one last night too so by the time i diverted my mind towards sleep it was 11pm!

Woke up OK though, sun shining and no curtains so BANG awake lol...

I've tweaked your diet this week, diet sheet is in your inbox, a smallish drop in carbs and overall calories.

You're doing great so chin up and stop stubbing your f'ing toe on things or you'll be useless for cardio sessions ha ha.

HI-five for abstaining from batternburg, brownies and BBQ goodness too lol, your friends must love you as much as mine do me


----------



## Queenie

Checking inbox now 

Friends are just plain ba$tards  no other way to describe them! Andy's a good'un though, putting out prep food for u. I literally take my tupperware containers wherever I'm visiting.

Thanks for the encouragement xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lets do a comparison:

how many times were you told/asked:

"it wont hurt surely?"

"its only one"

"is beer bad for you then?"

"just a little slice?"

"dont you get bored of that"

"i dont understand it or why you do it"


----------



## Queenie

Well I've fallen into a bad habit of saying "no Ta, I'm not allowed it" to which they reply... "who said?" lol.

The funniest at the BBQ yesterday was them: "mmm these crisps are really nice, try one" me: "no thanks" them: "just lick it, it's ok" I nearly actually Pmsl... Xx


----------



## RACK

Just lick it!!!!!!! That's like saying "just the tip, just for a second, just to see how it feels" hahahaha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Well I've fallen into a bad habit of saying "no Ta, I'm not allowed it" to which they reply... "who said?" lol.
> 
> The funniest at the BBQ yesterday was them: "mmm these crisps are really nice, try one" me: "no thanks" them: "just lick it, it's ok" I nearly actually Pmsl... Xx


Thats when i should burst through the garden fence, smash the shed and kick the cat over to next door and yell "MEEEEEEEE!!!!" 

I'm good at being subtle and making an impression

Just lick it HA HA HA.

One highlight of the evening was me controlling a RC Helicopter and trimming their hedge with it before bouncing it off next doors roof... ooops, seeing 10 or so people in the garden duck and cover like James Bond was worth it.


----------



## defdaz

PMSL Rack! Bet you've said that too haven't you!!

Aaron, just an idea but if you're going to do back twice a week what about trying my biceps-less back workout one time and a normal back workout the other sess?

*Daz's Bicepsless(ish) back workout:*

*Rear delt machine* (love doing this first, great upper back pre-exhaust and you can really ease into the workout and warm up nicely with it): good few warm-up sets, pyramiding up to one max set to failure + partials or rest pause

*Bent over Db raises done on a bench*, inclined over about 25 - 30 degrees (flatter = more back). Again another upper back / rear delt exercise but more lower traps / rhomboid involvement. I tend to do 1 x 27.5kg, 2 x 30kg or so + rest pause

*One arm bent over db raises* (awesome for hitting more middle back yet still no biceps involvement) x 2 / 3 sets all max weight (a good 10 or 15 kg heavier than prone on the bench)

*1 x rowing motion* - ok so this involves biceps but after all the above you can't use a lot of weight, keep it strict, focus on back movement rather than arm x 2 /3 sets

*
Rope stiff arm pulldowns* x 4 /5 sets pyramid - aim to really feel it in the lats, let you arm bend a bit to try and take the long head triceps out of it as you come down.

*Close grip v-bar pulldowns *x 3 sets - aim to feel it in the lats again, try your best to keep your biceps out of it, won't be able to use much weight but boy do you feel it 

I don't do traps as generally they are over-developed compared to the rest of my back - same with you I think?

Might be worth a go mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PMSL rack, i said that to a waitress at a NYC bar... she asked about getting tips, i said that she looked like she had too many already 

DEFAZ - Looks good mate but i have a routine i have used before that H helped me lay out that is very effective, i dont mean to sound ungrateful 

Back will be split up into two types of pulling, pulling from the ground/rowing and pulling down from a height.

A WORKOUT: bent rows, db rows, low pulley rows, DY ISO rows, deadlifts

B WORKOUT: Lat pulldowns, straight arm pulldowns, chins, close grip pulldowns, etc

-----------------

This pic has me in stitches!!!


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> Just lick it!!!!!!! That's like saying "just the tip, just for a second, just to see how it feels" hahahaha


Whoever is not licking the tip and has to be told, is not doing a good enough job  x



Incredible Bulk said:


> Thats when i should burst through the garden fence, smash the shed and kick the cat over to next door and yell "MEEEEEEEE!!!!"
> 
> I'm good at being subtle and making an impression
> 
> Just lick it HA HA HA.
> 
> One highlight of the evening was me controlling a RC Helicopter and trimming their hedge with it before bouncing it off next doors roof... ooops, seeing 10 or so people in the garden duck and cover like James Bond was worth it.


hahahaha! did u laugh and shout "dance for me, b!tches" at the same time? if not, that's a 20 pointer for next time!  x


----------



## defdaz

Ungrateful b*stard mumble mumble mumble.


----------



## Sharpy76

Alright mate, great journal!

Can i ask how you do your skull crushers?

Do you keep your elbows straight? I see a Rippetoe vid and he was stretching his upper arms right back over his head and swinging it back up into position, looked odd tbh?!?!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Sharpy76 said:


> Alright mate, great journal!
> 
> Can i ask how you do your skull crushers?
> 
> Do you keep your elbows straight? I see a Rippetoe vid and he was stretching his upper arms right back over his head and swinging it back up into position, looked odd tbh?!?!


hey sharps, i keep the elbows pointing upwards and make the bar come to the middle of my head (crown).

some do weird pullover style crushers but this is just bringing in the intercostals and middle back i find.

---------------------

Chest:

INCLINE SMITH PRESS

140KG - 6 REPS + 2

130KG - 6 REPS + 2

120KG - 7 REPS + 1

100KG - 8 REPS + 2

INCLINE DB PRESS

55KG- 7 REPS + 1

50KG - 6 REPS + 2

45KG - 9 REPS + 1

DIPS

20KG - 9 REPS

10KG - 10 REPS

CABLE X-OVERS

53KG - 10 REPS

53KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

Chest today instead as i'm training back at H's forest gym on wednesday, i love the equipment he has there!! So back into the "international chest day" with every other fcker in the UK lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey sharps, i keep the elbows pointing upwards and make the bar come to the middle of my head (crown).
> 
> some do weird pullover style crushers but this is just bringing in the intercostals and middle back i find.


Thanks mate.

I thought as much tbh, i find with the normal way it isolates the triceps a lot more but i thought i'd ask the pro's first


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LOL far from a pro mate 

But thanks for the sentiment all the same!! 

Try and keep the arms parallel as well while doing skulls, some end up splaying the elbows to the side and the triceps lose emphasis IMO


----------



## Sharpy76

Incredible Bulk said:


> LOL far from a pro mate
> 
> But thanks for the sentiment all the same!!
> 
> Try and keep the arms parallel as well while doing skulls, some end up splaying the elbows to the side and the triceps lose emphasis IMO


You're too modest mate.

You got a fantastic physique!

Anyway, thats enough of the man love for now, it's too early for all that


----------



## RACK

It's NEVER too early for bromance lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> It's NEVER too early for bromance lol


November....it shall be done! Drinks, food... music...

(vodka, maccy D and republic!!!) lol


----------



## RACK

Then mission and subway  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Then back to Daz's and you get to cuddle a b1tch all night


----------



## RACK

Ma leeds bitch LOVES me!! Defo warms me up and you're both jel that she waits for me on the sofa


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Breath stinks a bit but you're right.... FML....


----------



## RACK

Meh, after a subway my mouth ain't all that great plus she the things she can do with that tongue!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marknorthumbria

bulk - notice you only do incline in your latest chest routine is this for every routine?

ive had a ruined shoulder for months waiting for an ultrasound to get to the bottom of what it is but in a nut shell incline, shoulder press i can do fine, and a heavy incline at that... but flat absolutely ruins my shoulder just cant do the lightest weight cos of whatever injury i have.

do you find you can hit most of your chest from incline? as its all i am able to do wouldnt mind knowing


----------



## Incredible Bulk

marknorthumbria said:


> bulk - notice you only do incline in your latest chest routine is this for every routine?
> 
> ive had a ruined shoulder for months waiting for an ultrasound to get to the bottom of what it is but in a nut shell incline, shoulder press i can do fine, and a heavy incline at that... but flat absolutely ruins my shoulder just cant do the lightest weight cos of whatever injury i have.
> 
> do you find you can hit most of your chest from incline? as its all i am able to do wouldnt mind knowing


Hey Mark!

I always do inclines mate, i have sacked off flat bench a long time ago ever since i had a twinge in my right pec during a 180kg bench. Flat bench is the reason i have a few buddys sporting pec tears, its just too higher risk for minimal gain IMO.

Incline puts more stress on the chest IMO and less on the pec/delt tie insertion so i havent had a twinge since.

Sack off flat, if it causes you pain, if any exercise causes you pain...sack it off.

I can hit all of my chest from incline as the myth of inner/outer/upper focus all comes down to a muscle that only has a minor and a major grouping... in other words, if you blow up a balloon, its will take up the shape of that balloon evenly as more air goes into it.

Breathing into it through different ways will not change the shape lol.

I hope the results of your ultrascan are good and you have a speedy recovery  Keep me in the loop how it goes!

---------------------------

my latest update for Beyond Failure

http://www.beyondfailure.co.uk/blogs/aaron-hallet-british-finals-prep

--------------------------------

DELTS:

SMITH UPRIGHT ROWS

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

SEATED SMITH OH PRESS (NO BACK SUPPORT)

60KG - 10 REPS

80KG - 10 REPS

80KG - 7 REPS

DB SEATED LATERALS

18KG - 10 REPS

20KG - 10 REPS

18KG - 10 REPS

CABLE LATERALS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

4 PLATES - 10 REPS

LYING BENCH REAR DELT FLYS

12KG - 12 REPS

12KG - 12 REPS

FACEPULLS

65KG - 10 REPS

65KG - 10 REPS

65KG - 10 REPS

Mixed it up a bit last night, i like the unsupported OH pressing on the smith, my training partner really needs help and focus on his pressing so kept in a press exercises. No shrugs today as i'm training back at forest gym tonight... will throw them in after.

Now...where will H say i am? Behind....on target....ahead???

DUM DUM DUMMMMMM.......


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Well....saw H last night!

He is chuffed to bits with how i'm looking and amazed at the progress i have made in only 3 weeks.

He is excited for how i look at 12 weeks out and for where i'll be with more dieting! He's happy i'm happy... he doesnt give out compliments like that unless earned so seeing his big ass smile was a massive boost in confidence.

Now... keep the foot on the gas!

Last night i trained with UKM member Queenie who i took under my wing per se diet/training wise 1-2 weeks ago, i was at the same gym as where she trained so we hooked up for a back session.

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

3 SETS X 10 REPS

UNDERHAND GRIP ISO PULLDOWNS

3 SET X 10 REPS

BARBELL ROWS

3 SETS X 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

3 SETS X 10 REPS

LOW PULLEY ROWS

3 SETS X 10 REPS

BB SHRUGS

2 SETS X 10 REPS (3 SECOND HOLDS)

Good session and allowed queenie to learn the ropes more on the side of bodybuilding opposed to her usual powerlifting style.

On a seperate note... quad feathering is out...at 11 weeks +


----------



## Queenie

Really pleased with H's words 

And thanks again, your time is much appreciated.

"NOPE I SAID CHEST!!! Do it again!!!" will never forget that in the middle of the gym! Pmsl xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

You fumbling with the straps 10x was worth it


----------



## Queenie

Silver award for being totally retarded with straps. How embarrassing lol.

I will have to have a practise  Xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LMFAO, yeah i dont do 'nice' ha ha...

"queenie if this was an olympic sport of retardedness of strap orientation you would get the bronze.....*30 seconds more fumbling*...OK, well done you just won silver... 

I expect you to be wrist strapping everything from saucepans and the dogs leg at home


----------



## RACK

Awesome reaction from Big H mate, and on the quads too. Bet you're stoked


----------



## Queenie

I like the way u helped me a few times... Then just let me get the fvck on and struggle whilst watching. Did u start to feel regret at that moment? 

Rack - it was all smiles coming out of the changing room honestly, from all 3 of them  I was waiting expectantly... And then I got a nod lol xx


----------



## flinty90

You two get a room you flirty cnuts...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> You two get a room you flirty cnuts...


me and rack dont need a room.... honey buns x x


----------



## RACK

I'm proud of my man-love for IB!! Plus I'd rather him on me than my mom!!!!!!!!!!!!

Queenie...... slack work hun, I thought you'd have at least had a sneak peak in said changin rooms x


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> Queenie...... slack work hun, I thought you'd have at least had a sneak peak in said changin rooms x


No need.... He did enough posing on command whilst we were training. The mirrors and lighting are good apparently...

Don't even pretend like u don't do that too lol  xx


----------



## RACK

I don't strip off in my gym. My training clothes are that huge now I look like the little boy at the end of BIG!

As for posing........ I just send IB pics every now and then for his thumbs up (oh god that sounds wrong!!!) x


----------



## Cluk89

Great journal, just read it from start to present, very inspiring! :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> No need.... He did enough posing on command whilst we were training. The mirrors and lighting are good apparently...
> 
> Don't even pretend like u don't do that too lol  xx


On command?? LOL, i dont need commands!! Mirror = pooooose down time!



RACK said:


> I don't strip off in my gym. My training clothes are that huge now I look like the little boy at the end of BIG!
> 
> As for posing........ I just send IB pics every now and then for his thumbs up (oh god that sounds wrong!!!) x


Thank god for cuppage...thats all i will say on the matter


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cluk89 said:


> Great journal, just read it from start to present, very inspiring! :thumbup1:


Hey cluk!!! thanks for popping in, i hope you stick around for the whole journey!

I'll take a look at your thread when i get 5 mate


----------



## Cluk89

Yep ill be sticking around for it mate! and thanks much appreciated!


----------



## defo

marknorthumbria said:


> bulk - notice you only do incline in your latest chest routine is this for every routine?
> 
> ive had a ruined shoulder for months waiting for an ultrasound to get to the bottom of what it is but in a nut shell incline, shoulder press i can do fine, and a heavy incline at that... but flat absolutely ruins my shoulder just cant do the lightest weight cos of whatever injury i have.
> 
> do you find you can hit most of your chest from incline? as its all i am able to do wouldnt mind knowing


Have You tried doing press ups? They work similar muscle to flat bench and also help stretch the chest, you are also able to find an arm position that won't put too much strain on your shoulder.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

No training tonight, spent time with the family and little ones I rarely get chance to see. for some reason vascularity has gone nutty tonight??!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Just has a promo poster back from the SportEx Festival team for the UKBFF finals!!

Love it!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Seriously impressive, you look bloody awesome mate

Right, i'm off before it descends in another scene from Brokeback Mountain:cowboy:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Thank you bud 

hang around, we have cake and coffee after... minus the cake...


----------



## Queenie

You even smile when you're posing  never that strained look.

Sorry I didn't mean to butt in on ****-time  xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

It really looks bad when people pop constipated faces when posing, i always make an effort to smile, people say i make it look effortless but i am really hanging out of my hoop!

Just all about presentation!


----------



## Queenie

That last pic! Ukbff posted it on Facebook last night... "Hmmm he looks familiar" were my exact thoughts  xx


----------



## RACK

Bloody poser pffft, you'll be pouting next.............


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> Bloody poser pffft, you'll be pouting next.............


When you're on stage, you gotta do a signature pout rack  xx


----------



## RACK

Enough said


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> Enough said


Hahaha fvcking awesome  xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

upstage me you cnt!!!!


----------



## RACK

Oh yeah, you're what on those pics 90kg bang on, lean as hell and dry. I'm errrrrm tanned and handsome at 86kg. I'm as lean as that now and still got 7 weeks left feelsgoodman.jpg

Any way, sorry for the high jack, I'm still in mardy cnut mode


----------



## Incredible Bulk

no bromance today fck face!!

truestory.jpeg


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Fridays workout:

ARMS:

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

70KG - 10 REPS

64KG - 10 REPS

64KG - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP BENCH

100KG - 10 REPS

110KG - 8 REPS

110KG - 8 REPS

UNDERHAND PULLDOWNS

36KG - 10 REPS

36KG - 10 REPS

36KG - 8 REPS

DIPS

14 REPS

12 REPS

EZ CURLS

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

CABLE CURLS

STACK - 10 REPS

66KG - 12 REPS

66KG - 12 REPS

STANDING CABLE CURLS

18KG - 12 REPS

24KG - 12 REPS

WEIGHT 105KG

Weekend was spent chilling and getting some extra cardio in!

Nearly overslept today as i hit 'off' instead of 'snooze' lol, ho hum...boss is out of office today so no biggy!

Sorting a workout with the junior freak from the portsmouth show Luke Sandoe, will be an intersting one and will get as much on video as i can.


----------



## flinty90

morning bro. like that arms session


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i liked it to! all change from now on however!

MON - BACK (THICKNESS)

TUE - CHEST

WED - LEGS

THUR - BACK (WIDTH)/ BICEPS

FRI - CHEST/TRICEPS

Back thickness is more of the heavy rowing and pulling exercises like bent rows, low rows, DY rows etc.

Back width is lat orientated with chins, pulldown varieties

Chest needs some TLC, H's comments have eluded to a weakness in this area which is new to me but onwards and upwards


----------



## Queenie

Chilling AND extra cardio?? Sounds like a nice mix... Especially if u throw some good food in there too 

Back day for me too! Gonna head to the gym with a notebook... Draw some arrows next to exercises, maybe some smiley faces too, see how I get on lol xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

food is always good! I live for the weekend as i can spend some time cooking with style!!

I'm making an article for James on MuscleTalk for some reciepes of mine, expect a link thrown here now and again.

yes get on the note book, i want to see something like this:










This way every week you will be working with a weight that will push you, you will know your strengths and how many you did last time. If you slack your note book will paint that picture... if you progress it will paint that as well...you cant argue with numbers!


----------



## Queenie

I got this idea in my head that u cook topless, moving around the kitchen like a pro lol.

Notebook pic taken on board.... But there are no smiley faces, or ticks for a "good effort" which I don't think is very fair lol.

Trust me, I do not like feeling like a failure or a slacker... You'll never see that in my notes! It's gonna be measured progress, in black and white, just another thing to spur me on xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

last night i wished i did as i was making some sauces and my white t-shirt got splattered FFS!!!

Either way, 5 days worth of sauce made for my veg and meat.

No smiley faces PMSL, this is a notebook, not a 'dear diary'


----------



## Queenie

Well there u go... Topless cooking must be the rule in your house from now on.

Ok, ok, no effing smiley faces x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I want you to make a journal again... how the direction of it goes is purely down to you... if you want a banter journo it will be treated as such. There will be a few girls (and guys) who will want to see how you are progressing.

It will also allow me to chip in day to day and note your progress...

Last one was a bit of a letch fest but i know you dont exactly resist some comments 

Get on it...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

two new pics, bad lighting and off a mates camera


----------



## Incredible Bulk

riiiight, back workout last night.

As mentioned before, training is now going through a switcheroo...

MON - BACK (THICKNESS)

TUE - CHEST

WED - LEGS

THUR - BACK (WIDTH)/BICEPS

FRI - CHEST/TRICEPS

Last night:

BENT ROWS

120KG - 10 REPS

130KG - 8 REPS

130KG - 8 REPS

1 ARM ISO LEVER ROWS

80KG - 10 REPS

80KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

LOW PULLEY ROWS (WIDE GRIP TO THE CHEST)

77KG - 10 REPS

83KG - 10 REPS

89KG - 10 REPS

DB ROWS

72.5KG - 10 REPS

72.5KG - 10 REPS

65KG - 10REPS

BB SHRUGS

100KG - 20 REPS

140KG - 20 REPS

This morning i decided to ramp up the cardio inensity, seemed like it was easier than before.

Now on full 15 degrees incline on the treadmill and 5.8 km/hr

Bit of EMININEM on the iPod and i was away...not usually a fan of rap at all, usually cant stand the shiiiit but puts me in a good mood for cardio.


----------



## Queenie

Morning Mr Red Lat.

Workout looks good  not sure of the pod taste though...

Keep on it x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i really dont know why.... usually its drum and base or good old metal but right now slim does it for me!!


----------



## Queenie

Ha! I tend not to deviate from metal... Unless I forget my pod and H has some 'soft rock' on (by request I'm sure... he wouldn't have that rubbish on otherwise - he has impeccable taste in music!) x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i had some old school 'mega death' on last night in the gym, sometimes reach for the rammstein but gets too many frowns by others lol.


----------



## Queenie

Lol rammstein or disturbed = awesome whilst working out x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i prefer disturbed's 'belive' album but '10,000 fists' comes in at a close 2nd...

BTW, for early readers, new back pics on page before


----------



## RACK

Got 2 sets for my cardio now, not sure if you're thing bruvva but..........

Sw4nky Tunes, russian house dj's. Soooo many tunes!

http://www.hulkshare.com/7h55p4h2ybwm

Alesso's essentail selection set

http://www.hulkshare.com/rz70yt2u5stu


----------



## Incredible Bulk

will i need a handful of class A's and lazers to truelly appreciate that music??


----------



## RACK

You'll have to speak to my lawer! I do find having pupils like the pic below helps with the tracks though


----------



## Incredible Bulk

fpmsl!!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Photoshoot now booked with Fivos Photography 2 weeks before the brits, looking forward to this!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

goldenballs23 said:


> if 150lbs should I shoot for 3000 calories to bulk.


i bulked on 3200 cals at 240lbs so... not a clear cut answer!


----------



## flinty90

whats lowest cals you have cut on IB ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> whats lowest cals you have cut on IB ??


eeek... going back to 2009 on pscarbs "protein and veg" week (of hell).

I would of said that was around 1500 cals.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

goldenballs23 said:


> will eating 80g oats and milk before bed just add fat or if it fits my macros does timing not matter.


ok lets back this puppy up...

1) whats your goal

2) whats your daily diet

spend the time answering these in detail and i will spend the time answering in detail mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Diet is god awful mate...

BREAKFAST: 80g oats, 6-7 egg whites scrambled (3 yolks) and glass of OJ

AM: Chicken breast with 150g sweet spud, 10ml of olive oil

LUNCH: Same as AM

PWO: 2 scoops whey, 50g dextrose (no fats as it slows absorbsion of carbs and protein)

DINNER: 150g sweet spud, 10oz steak or 200g chicken or 200g fish, green veg, 10ml olive oil

PM SNACK: 100g chicken

BEFORE BED: 2 scoops whey, tablespoon of peanut butter

Macros... work it out, i'm at work right now.

Add carbs as you evaluate your body weight increases, start high and you will spill over.

Start low and you will see gradual slow rises which is ideal for learning what is good for your body


----------



## Incredible Bulk

swap with tuna then... use your brain, its a few pointers bud


----------



## JANIKvonD

Incredible Bulk said:


> eeek... going back to 2009 on pscarbs "protein and veg" week (of hell).
> 
> I would of said that was around 1500 cals.


haha doubt your a keto fan then. how ya getting on bud, everything on track ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

keto... waaay to complicated for me!!! I also like nice smelling breath!! 

Everything is on track mate, had a mini pose in the gym today and looking good if i do say so myself lol


----------



## luther1

How's the back coming on ib?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

look 2 pages back mate 

pics!


----------



## flinty90

IB you considered prepping anyone yourself ??? or offering your services etc (not sexually) lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> IB you considered prepping anyone yourself ??? or offering your services etc (not sexually) lol


i have mate, see queenies journal and you'll see pics of my mate dave i prepped for the UKBFF portsmouth show


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> i have mate, see queenies journal and you'll see pics of my mate dave i prepped for the UKBFF portsmouth show


what about prepping mere mortals ??? such as me not prepping for comp as such but to get us in the best shape we can possibly achieve ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pics here easier that way...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> what about prepping mere mortals ??? such as me not prepping for comp as such but to get us in the best shape we can possibly achieve ?


prepping in my terminology means getting in contest shape, in terms of helping people achieve their physique aspirations, yeah thought about it... just getting my feet wet with the people i have.

I have two guys who are competing next year and i have queenie who will also be competing under the team IB banner


----------



## C.Hill

Back is looking thick mate! Subbed to this!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

C.Hill said:


> Back is looking thick mate! Subbed to this!


Thank you mate, hold on for the ride!!!!

(pics on page 23 for those late joining)


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> prepping in my terminology means getting in contest shape, in terms of helping people achieve their physique aspirations, yeah thought about it... just getting my feet wet with the people i have.
> 
> I have two guys who are competing next year and i have queenie who will also be competing under the team IB banner


MMMMMM IB banner maybe we could talk X


----------



## luther1

The difference in the trap are is unreal,well spotted by big h!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> MMMMMM IB banner maybe we could talk X


you make banners? 



luther1 said:


> The difference in the trap are is unreal,well spotted by big h!


H knows his stuff!!! When he first looked at me he said "back needs 14lbs at least"


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest:

INCLINE SMITH

160KG - 3 REPS + 3

140KG - 4 REPS + 2

120KG - 5 REPS + 2

Going for low reps today, try and keep up the strength and i was happy as the 160kg was where i was on a bulk.

FLAT BENCH (I KNOW!)

140KG - 7 REPS + 2

140KG - 5 REPS + 2

120KG - 9 REPS + 1

INCLINE ISO PRESS

100KG - 10 REPS

100KG - 8 REPS + 2

110KG - 6 REPS + 2

DIPS

20KG - 8 REPS

10KG - 9 REPS

Good session.

I am training chest twice a week now so all the press work is today, friday will be more of a high rep press then two isolation exercises.

45mins AM cardio, 15 degrees on treadmill, 5.8 km/hr


----------



## JANIKvonD

see u musta settled on a dip belt mate, what 1 did ya end up getting?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheapo ebay job mate... £10 IIRC.


----------



## C.Hill

goldenballs23 said:


> thanks but I don't want to eat chicken 3x a day, will look at gradual increase tho.


Lol!

IB you've gotta start considering people's tastes before offering out free advice!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

C.Hill said:


> Lol!
> 
> IB you've gotta start considering people's tastes before offering out free advice!


i know, i know.... silly me


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs (of sorts)

LEG EXTENSIONS

13 PLATES - 12 REPS

13 PLATES - 12 REPS

13 PLATES - 12 REPS

LYING HAM CURLS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

STIFF LEG DEADS

140KG - 8 REPS

140KG - 8 REPS

140KG - 6 REPS

STANDING CALVE RAISES (LONG NEGATIVES)

STACK - FAILURE X 3

SITTING CALVE RAISES

50KG - FAILURE

40KG - FAILURE

30KG - FAILURE


----------



## flinty90

IB why you all of a sudden after talking about not doing it have you gone back to flat bench ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> IB why you all of a sudden after talking about not doing it have you gone back to flat bench ??


trying new things... well old things...

heavy flat bench is out, i will never start off with flat for a chest session.

After a good number of sets i'm confident in a lighter weight that i'm not going to rip something.


----------



## leeds_01

IB i've only just seen this thread - looks good mate ill be following with interest as ill be bulking myself sep/oct

looking good bud - great shape and condition in the pics - definitely where i'd like to be


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mate, all dialling in week by week 

all the best with your training


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> trying new things... well old things...
> 
> heavy flat bench is out, i will never start off with flat for a chest session.
> 
> After a good number of sets i'm confident in a lighter weight that i'm not going to rip something.


LOL good to see your lightweight 140 kg flat benches arent causing you any hassle then bro pmsl (cnut)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha, 180's for triples are the norm 

*rubs salt in flintys wound*


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> ha ha, 180's for triples are the norm
> 
> *rubs salt in flintys wound*


WHY WHY would you want to do that to me .... i should summon up my one and only true power of negative repdom on you as thats all i live for and show you my fury...

But Meh i probably wont lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

food for thought... people rag on me for my back development, its never been the best i know.

Here's an old pic... sometimes you have to see where you have come from to see the progress you have made


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> food for thought... people rag on me for my back development, its never been the best i know.
> 
> Here's an old pic... sometimes you have to see where you have come from to see the progress you have made


I 've noticed on many boards, and looking through journals, that people are quick to highlight weaknesses in others without looking at themselves. But then I suppose we put ourselves out there for criticism.

Having strong elements will always highlight slightly weaker areas but ain't it nice to be in a position where you've got the commitment and drive to bring those areas up, whilst many sit back and pick people apart blissfully ignoring the fact their physique have not changed in years..

Not a rant or aimed at anyone in particular...just an observation and wee bit of perspective.

Back isn't weak anymore ib


----------



## Smitch

Time for a new haircut though, that ain't changed in 7 years by the look of it! 

Good changes though mate, what's your weight difference from '05-'12?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

CJ said:


> I 've noticed on many boards, and looking through journals, that people are quick to highlight weaknesses in others without looking at themselves. But then I suppose we put ourselves out there for criticism.
> 
> Having strong elements will always highlight slightly weaker areas but ain't it nice to be in a position where you've got the commitment and drive to bring those areas up, whilst many sit back and pick people apart blissfully ignoring the fact their physique have not changed in years..
> 
> Not a rant or aimed at anyone in particular...just an observation and wee bit of perspective.
> 
> Back isn't weak anymore ib


Did you ever watch the muppet show, i see the hecklers as the two old cronies in the box seats in the concert hall.

I have my weaknesses and as you say, i put myself out there to be picked apart, i am all for constructive criticism but i have also been on the recieving end of malicious jibes and made efforts to drag my name into the mud and in trouble with the UKBFF.

Its part and parcel of the internet sadly! But back on a positibe note, i know exactly what you are saying and agree.



Smitch said:


> Time for a new haircut though, that ain't changed in 7 years by the look of it!
> 
> Good changes though mate, what's your weight difference from '05-'12?


PMSL!!!! It hasnt really, #1 sides and back, #3 on top lol.

I tried growing my hair at one stage but i looked more like neil off the 'young ones' (old BBC show for you nippers lol) than tarzan!

weight difference is round 6 stone, 11 stone 2005, 17 stone now


----------



## JANIKvonD

hairy muff, massive regardless :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i have full respect for female bodybuilders mate... please dont use it as a base for jokes as my sponsors 'stable mate' is also a top level UK female bodybuilder.


----------



## Queenie

IFBB Pro no less... X


----------



## JANIKvonD

edited :wub:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Lats n Biceps

CHINS

12 REPS

10 REPS

10 REPS

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

49KG - 10 REPS

42KG - 10 REPS

42KG - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

91KG - 10 REPS

98KG - 10 REPS

98KG - 10 REPS

DB CURLS

30KG - 10 REPS

30KG - 10 REPS

30KG - 8 REPS

EZ CURLS/REVERSE EZ CURL SUPERSET

50KG - 10 REPS/5 REPS

50KG - 10 REPS/10 REPS (BAD FORM)

45mins cardio on 15 degree incline, 5.9km/hr...that 0.1km/hr makes a lot of difference, very shaky getting off it this morning.

Weight is a stubborn 104.8kg, drop of 0.2kg.... hmmmppphhh

Had to slow sometime! Conditioning is good though so happy overall.

Off to see H next wednesday.


----------



## GolfDelta

You look fvcking awesome mate,I remember seeing that comparison picture thing you done,from normal,to super bulked to stage ready,great stuff.

Your back just looks the same to me :tongue: although I did notice your wrists are slightly more limp now.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

my wrists are like too swans talking


----------



## GolfDelta

Incredible Bulk said:


> my wrists are like too swans talking


Lol :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy

That's a massive difference in 7 years mate, if I could get a quarter of them gains I would be a very happy man!

I will sub this as I might just learn something :thumb:

Them swans necks look like my legs!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Craigyboy said:


> That's a massive difference in 7 years mate, if I could get a quarter of them gains I would be a very happy man!
> 
> I will sub this as I might just learn something :thumb:
> 
> Them swans necks look like my legs!


cheers mate, hoping to keep the ball rolling and add more and more and more!

LOL, you might have rickets or polio i fear


----------



## Suprakill4

Amazing progress on back mate. Why do people go on about your back? It's massive. Look to be making solid progress in the pics. Love them old pics of you doing poses and the girl doing the same, she your sister?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Suprakill4 said:


> Amazing progress on back mate. Why do people go on about your back? It's massive. Look to be making solid progress in the pics. Love them old pics of you doing poses and the girl doing the same, she your sister?


because it is a weak point mate, when you see my legs they dwarf the upper body and as they say, shows are won from the rear!

getting there though 

No she was isnt my little sister, she is my ex's daughter Allegra. She is a right little cutie and used to love hitting the poses with me bless...she must be about 5-6 yrs old now


----------



## biglbs

Well mate,subbed and good work on the old 'south pier'it has come up in the last six months a?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

biglbs said:


> Well mate,subbed and good work on the old 'south pier'it has come up in the last six months a?


It needed to!!! LOL, hit it with everything i have


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah right ok mate. Well let's see what it looks like this time around if you have made improvements.

Legs are just ridiculous anyway.

Didn't Tom platz say they remind him of how his used to be?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yes he did 

my only claim to fame pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> yes he did
> 
> my only claim to fame pmsl


They are some fookin legs man!!!


----------



## Craigyboy

Good morning mr bulk. Wonder if I could ask your advice,

I have a little dilemma, about my belly fat Iam caught between 2 minds wether to do a cut or keep bulking.

The problem is I aint the biggest guy at 13 and half stone (started around 16 months ago at 11 stone with a belly an moobs) but I still keep a bit off fat around my mid rif and chest.

I was initially going to be bulking up to around 15 stone ( with the help of some peds ) but I sem to be having this argument in my head everytime I see myself in the mirror.

So what things can be done to reduce the fat increase or even reduce the fat while slowly gaining? Or should I just cut a bit before moving on?

Currently eating 3000 cals,

Yesterday was 268g pro, 238g carbs, 99g fat


----------



## JANIKvonD

legs are monsterous! how are u bringing the upper half into proportion now?....i know u dont do much squating atm, so is it just a case of maintaining the legs and bring up the rest....or are u having to reel in the leg size? (allot of hard work undone if that was the case)


----------



## Suprakill4

Thats amazing! Bet it was nice to hear.


----------



## Sharpy76

Holy fvck Tom PLatz actually said your legs remind him of his!!!

Your legs are bloody HUGE!!!

My legs will be like that soon after i start 15 reps squats


----------



## CJ

Pah ....pic looks photoahopped to me 

Just read weight loss has slowed down, only natural I suppose now your much leaner..

My weight is stubborn but thankfully I can see improvements week on week


----------



## Incredible Bulk

JANIKvonD said:


> legs are monsterous! how are u bringing the upper half into proportion now?....i know u dont do much squating atm, so is it just a case of maintaining the legs and bring up the rest....or are u having to reel in the leg size? (allot of hard work undone if that was the case)


cheers Janik!

I'm bringing up the top half by neglecting the lower half, its hard to prioritise recovery and growth if the legs are still being hammered.

I still train legs but not as hard as i used to, i have lost some size on the pegs but what it has done is bring everything more in proportion.



Suprakill4 said:


> Thats amazing! Bet it was nice to hear.


It sure was!!! He is something of a bodybuilding icon for me



Sharpy76 said:


> Holy fvck Tom PLatz actually said your legs remind him of his!!!
> 
> Your legs are bloody HUGE!!!
> 
> My legs will be like that soon after i start 15 reps squats


HELL YEAH!!! Get squatting 



CJ said:


> Pah ....pic looks photoahopped to me
> 
> Just read weight loss has slowed down, only natural I suppose now your much leaner..
> 
> My weight is stubborn but thankfully I can see improvements week on week


Every week can't be a 3lb drop, it had to slow sometime as my diet and cardio has stayed the same for the last 5 weeks.

When i see H on wednesday he will put me on the correct path if this one has run its course 

--------------------------

Last nights chest/triceps

INCLINE SMITH

100KG - 12 REPS

100KG - 12 REPS

100KG - 10 REPS

PECK DECK

13 PLATES - 12 REPS

14 PLATES - 12 REPS

15 PLATES - 12 REPS

CABLE X-OVERS

47KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

70KG - 10 REPS

63KG - 10 REPS

57KG - 10 REPS

DIPS

10KG - 8 REPS

9 REPS

6 REPS

TRI-OVERHEAD EXTENSIONS

42KG - 12 REPS

42KG - 12 REPS

42KG - 12 REPS


----------



## biglbs

Interesting to see a guy at your level still using smith ,i like it too tbh so much bro-crap is said on this board about the smithy,none good,i can never understand it....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

biglbs said:


> Interesting to see a guy at your level still using smith ,i like it too tbh so much bro-crap is said on this board about the smithy,none good,i can never understand it....


you say 'still using' as if its something to drop...you are totally right though, the bro-science crap would lead you to believe you would never grow using it.

We had one lad join us for a chest session and he regularly took the **** about the smith, the amount of overload i put him through on it changed his mind.


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> you say 'still using' as if its something to drop...you are totally right though, the bro-science crap would lead you to believe you would never grow using it.
> 
> We had one lad join us for a chest session and he regularly took the **** about the smith, the amount of overload i put him through on it changed his mind.


Yep that's what everycvnt says,drop it out blablaa,My wording on things ain't great i am known to be cryptic and dyslexic,you will work me out buddy!

Imo you can do forced and negs/partial assistance the whole 10 yards whilst being spotted by one man in safe fashion,a great tool.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I understand your posts bud, my dad is dyslexic and it runs in my family so i'm used to it lol.

Rest pause, slow negatives... much safer as well...simply up and down with hook points every 3"


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers Janik!
> 
> I'm bringing up the top half by neglecting the lower half, its hard to prioritise recovery and growth if the legs are still being hammered.
> 
> I still train legs but not as hard as i used to, i have lost some size on the pegs but what it has done is bring everything more in proportion.
> 
> It sure was!!! He is something of a bodybuilding icon for me
> 
> HELL YEAH!!! Get squatting
> 
> Every week can't be a 3lb drop, it had to slow sometime as my diet and cardio has stayed the same for the last 5 weeks.
> 
> When i see H on wednesday he will put me on the correct path if this one has run its course
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Last nights chest/triceps
> 
> INCLINE SMITH
> 
> 100KG - 12 REPS
> 
> 100KG - 12 REPS
> 
> 100KG - 10 REPS
> 
> PECK DECK
> 
> 13 PLATES - 12 REPS
> 
> 14 PLATES - 12 REPS
> 
> 15 PLATES - 12 REPS
> 
> CABLE X-OVERS
> 
> 47KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 47KG - 10 REPS
> 
> TRI-PUSHDOWNS
> 
> 70KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 63KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 57KG - 10 REPS
> 
> DIPS
> 
> 10KG - 8 REPS
> 
> 9 REPS
> 
> 6 REPS
> 
> TRI-OVERHEAD EXTENSIONS
> 
> 42KG - 12 REPS
> 
> 42KG - 12 REPS
> 
> 42KG - 12 REPS


Paul's doing similar, about to drop the ass out of my diet I believe.

He's already sent me a text apologizing for tomorrow's diet email !!!!


----------



## dipdabs

I'm gna have massive legs one day lol well maybe not massive, and still lady like, but bigger lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm gna have massive legs one day lol well maybe not massive, and still lady like, but bigger lol


and women wonder why men say that women are all wired up wrong lol 

Just foookin squat will ya!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> and women wonder why men say that women are all wired up wrong lol
> 
> Just foookin squat will ya!!!


Ah no I know we are wired up wrong lol.. Leg day wouldn't be leg day without squats


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Yup and if you wanna do bikini class you need to build an ass!

Biggest pose in bikini is ass to the crowd, legs apart slightly and stick it out!!

People think I joke but after reporting on 3 Brit finals, 3 MT shows and 1 pro show lol.... It's the done thang!!


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Yup and if you wanna do bikini class you need to build an ass!
> 
> Biggest pose in bikini is ass to the crowd, legs apart slightly and stick it out!!
> 
> People think I joke but after reporting on 3 Brit finals, 3 MT shows and 1 pro show lol.... It's the done thang!!


Lol my ass is getting better, looks good after a leg day haha. I feel a huge difference in my posture since trying to straighten my shoulders up which I think helps a lot. The curve in my back also seems to be becoming more curved, I duno of its that or my ass is just getting bigger lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'd say get your welsh butt to panthers gym, they do posing classes for bikini etc.


----------



## dipdabs

I'm not welsh, just live here  where is that? Actually il just google it and stop pestering in ur journal


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you chose to live in wales??? What the actual fck lol....

I thought people were forced to live there like the kulaks enforced habitation of siberia during Stalin's rule


----------



## Irish Beast

Cant believe Tom Platz said that! Must have made squatting hell all worth it!


----------



## dipdabs

Haha I have family here and had enough of Kent lol panthers gym is in uxbridge? I don't know where the fuk that is lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

The accent alone would drive me up the wall!!!! 

ANYWAY! FOOD PORN TIME!

I'm dieting if you had forgotten so that means low carbs and my evening meals are always without carbs.

Rather than just stick with bland boring prison-esque food, I use my culinary skills to whip up something tasty on the weekends.

Take half a pack of sweet peppers, not the red/green/yellow big bastards you find in packs of three, these are sweet peppers.

They look like giant chillis but are not hot at all, just really sweet tasting and add some crunch to a meal.

Take out the seeds and slice.

Heat the oven to 200C

Take a small red onion (or two) and slice into chunks.

Slice some mushrooms (4-5)

Take a portion of steak (sirloin, rump, etc) and oil and season. *DO NOT OIL THE PAN ALWAYS OIL THE STEAK*










Now using a skillet, heat up until its smoking and throw on the red onions. *DO NOT OIL THE PAN*










Once the onions are browning off a bit clear a bit of room in the middle of the skillet and add the steak.

Only leave for 10-15 seconds on each side including the thin edges to seal in the juices.










My steak is VERY thick so after all the edges are done i throw the skillet in the oven for 2-3 minutes to cook it to a medium texture.

Rare do not use the oven, well done cook for 5 mins in the oven. (fan assisted, roll the dice lol)

Chop one medium courgette, 1-2 mushrooms and add the sweet peppers all together, put on an oiled (frylite) frying pan once the oil is hot










Toss it all over a few times to ensure it is all cooked and browned each side.

Take out the steak and onions from the oven and place the steak on a warm plate to sit still for 2-3 mins to allow the steak to settle.

Dish up the veg and any onions you want to use, i love onions lol.

Add the steak and voila!!

I usually place some sun dried tomato pesto on the steak instead of a ketchup.


----------



## Queenie

Food-pornstar!!! Mmmmm...

Do u deliver?  x


----------



## Suprakill4

That food looks amazing. I lack the imagination to make any meals less bland. Probably why I gip eating them especially chicken!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Food-pornstar!!! Mmmmm...
> 
> Do u deliver?  x


LMAO, ainsely 'aint got sh1t on me!! 

Delivery?? Pffft... you come round and pick it up lazy aaaaassssssss... £50 a meal 



Suprakill4 said:


> That food looks amazing. I lack the imagination to make any meals less bland. Probably why I gip eating them especially chicken!!!


It makes them so much easier to eat bud, try the basics and it will make 10x difference!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Food-pornstar!!! Mmmmm...
> 
> Do u deliver?  x


LMAO, ainsely 'aint got sh1t on me!! 

Delivery?? Pffft... you come round and pick it up lazy aaaaassssssss... £50 a meal 



Suprakill4 said:


> That food looks amazing. I lack the imagination to make any meals less bland. Probably why I gip eating them especially chicken!!!


It makes them so much easier to eat bud, try the basics and it will make 10x difference!!


----------



## Queenie

You could always bring me a post workout meal on Wednesday... Hint hint  x


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah I'll start making a bit more effort mate not good when it takes half hour to eat 50g rice and 200g chicken!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'll bring some boiled broccoli and green beans Queenie? I know what floats your boat ha ha

Supra That would last me 30 seconds pmsl! Did have a stage though where I couldn't stomach brown pasta and made me gag every meal.


----------



## Suprakill4

That's what I'm like with most meals even steak the other night was horrid gettin it down even with low sugar ketchup. I used I love steak. Guess when you eat something several times every single day it gets boring. Wrote my shoppi list for bits to spruce it up though, veg, peppers, onions, garlic paste, salad, I now use them cook in the bag spices for chicken which makes it easier.


----------



## Queenie

Actually... I had that for dinner tonight! So I think I'll pass but thanks anyway  x


----------



## biglbs

Remember the BBQ is a kind way of eating,you can put all sorts on it and the cals fall away into the fire leaving nom nom nom!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i live in a house/flat so no chance of a BBQ unless i walk down stairs true pikey style and light the BBQ in the ol front garden 

45mins of cardio blasted away, real spring to my step today... new big headphones arrived so the tunes are being blasted out like i'm front row at a festival 

2 days until i see H... its now 9 weeks and 5 days, single figures now, things are getting real!!!

Midsection is sharperning right up, intercostals and obliques shedding the chub so my rib feathers are coming back to life.

These are the areas just under my arm pit...pic from portsmouth show last year


----------



## RACK

Looks pretty much like my meals that mate.


----------



## Queenie

How to get abs... The easy way.



Oh and good work soldier! Can't believe it's single figures now  you have lots to look forward to x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pppfttt....why waste marker pen?


----------



## Queenie

You realise if you're endorsing that product, goons will actually buy it?

Oh and marker pen is cheaper. I win x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> You realise if you're endorsing that product, goons will actually buy it?
> 
> Oh and marker pen is cheaper. I win x


hmmmm..interesting.... i'm seeing a dragons den moment here...

Just need to fudge some before/after pics with some happy/sad frumpy faces in dubious lighting and i'm away!

-------------------------

BAAAACK - Thickness

BENT ROWS

120KG - 2 REPS (FEELING STRONG)

130KG - 8 REPS

140KG - 8 REPS

130KG - 8 REPS

Strict form and slow motion, seriously felt like i could of rowed whatever last night.

ISO ONE ARM LEVER ROWS

80KG - 10 REPS

80KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

LOW PULLEY ROWS (WIDE GRIP)

89KG - 10 REPS

89KG - 10 REPS

89KG - 10 REPS

DB ROWS

72.5KG - 6 REPS

72.5KG - 6 REPS

72.5KG - 6 REPS

All weights either up on last week or holding well, strength isnt going anywhere!

Weighed in at 103.5kg this morning BOOOO YAAAAHHHH.... last week i only dropped a single pound, this week its 1 day in and already lost a pound.

Never let the ar5e twitch when weight loss slows, the body is a weird thing and highly unpredictable when it wants to be, stick at it and things will go your way.

Another morning of cardio blitzed, i so want to ramp it up to 60mins as i'm waking up charged and hyper, might be down to the sugar free red bull, ECA and fat burner 'warrior blaze' but god damn... you give me 45mins and i will hand you back 1000 burned calories on the dashboard!

Now sat at my desk at work and somewhat in a day dream as i can smell waffles in the works canteen...bonza....


----------



## flinty90

45 minutes for a 1000 cals mate is pretty good target for yourself to be hitting... on the mountain bike in 1 hour im doing just over 1300 calories at my bodyweight (a little more than yours) so yes very good work bro ...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thats a great effort flintz, my quads would be full of lactic acid trying to get going on a bike right now lol...

cheeky back pic from last night, waist coming in....


----------



## Queenie

hahah VERY cheeky pic 

looking awesome x


----------



## CJ

Rear delts have come on loads


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers CJ...facepulls, rows, rear delt flys...

Thank you queenie


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers CJ...facepulls, rows, rear delt flys...
> 
> Thank you queenie


How do you do facepulls with rope or wider with a bar ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

with a rope on a lat pulldown station.

lying 60 degrees backwards, scapular retraction to start and pulling to the nose


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> with a rope on a lat pulldown station.
> 
> lying 60 degrees backwards, scapular retraction to start and pulling to the nose


Will give these a try...like the idea of getting that angle


----------



## Incredible Bulk

it affords you the angle you need to really pull backwards with the shoulder in the correct position.

If you do this standing up on a high pulley you can find the weight stack unbalancing you and launching you towards it.

Lat pulldown station tucks your legs under the rollers so you are more stable and can use more weight


----------



## Cluk89

Great back mate! My back really needs bringing up


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thank you cluk... its been a hard road but its finall coming up


----------



## JANIKvonD

im actually quite excited for ya mate lol, good to see from off season.....to comp prep....to comps & get an insight into whats involved. u gonna be carrying this journal threw comp season?

cheers for the journal bro :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I'm back on UKM and there will be a journo after the brits... i will probably have to qualify again for the Brits as i doubt i will place top 2 in the country off the bat like last year (dont forget it was inters!).

So... brits 2012, then offseason, then prep for a qualifier...then hopefully brits 2013 

THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

[pointless post looking back]


----------



## RACK

SOunds like something I'd write/wrote

I'll drop you a text shortly bruvva


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LEGS:

LYING HAM CURLS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

STIFF LEG DEADS

130KG - 6 REPS

130KG - 6 REPS

130KG - 6 REPS

STANDING CALVE RAISES

150KG - FAILURE

150KG - FAILURE

150KG - FAILURE

LEG PRESS TOE PRESSES

160KG - FAILURE

160KG - FAILURE

160KG - FAILURE

So hot in the gym last night, strength was zapped as there was no air at all in that place.

Off to see H tonight, see what he says at the 9 week 3 day out stage


----------



## defdaz

Sh*t sorry to hear about your issues mate, hope you can resolve them and make things back up to whoever it is.


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> LEGS:
> 
> LYING HAM CURLS
> 
> 11 PLATES - 10 REPS
> 
> 12 PLATES - 10 REPS
> 
> 12 PLATES - 10 REPS
> 
> 11 PLATES - 10 REPS
> 
> STIFF LEG DEADS
> 
> 130KG - 6 REPS
> 
> 130KG - 6 REPS
> 
> 130KG - 6 REPS
> 
> STANDING CALVE RAISES
> 
> 150KG - FAILURE
> 
> 150KG - FAILURE
> 
> 150KG - FAILURE
> 
> LEG PRESS TOE PRESSES
> 
> 160KG - FAILURE
> 
> 160KG - FAILURE
> 
> 160KG - FAILURE
> 
> So hot in the gym last night, strength was zapped as there was no air at all in that place.
> 
> Off to see H tonight, see what he says at the 9 week 3 day out stage


When do you really feel prep biting ib ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Around the 4-5 week mark, right now it doesn't feel like I'm really prepping. That's a good thing about this all, cardio is ok and do-able, day to say energy is great and so is the strength in the gym


----------



## Incredible Bulk

OK chest and delts at Forest Gym last night.

Brief one as it was rammed and Craig wanted to get back at a reasonable hour so me and Queenie cracked on.

INCLINE SMITH

120KG - 8 REPS

120KG - 8 REPS

100KG - 8 REPS

Different smith to what i'm used to, its a lot more clunky and heavier but works.

PECK DECK (as all benches and kit were being used...)

3 sets ~ 10-12 reps

INCLINE ISO PRESS

80KG - 10 REPS

80KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

SEATED DB LATERALS

15KG - 10 REPS

15KG - 10 REPS

15KG - 10 REPS

CABLE LATERALS

3 PLATES - 10 REPS

3 PLATES - 10 REPS

FACE PULLS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

H had a look over me and i'm on track to his masterplan but now diet and cardio is changing up to keep the changes rolling in.

Cardio is now 60mins AM

Carb cycling (low, med, high days)

He wants me stage ready at 2 weeks out and i'm track for that he says, then feed me well into the run up to the show.

No last minute panics, no big changes....

so my 9 weeks out now = 7 weeks to go!!


----------



## Queenie

Positive words from H. You need to aim to get that massive grin out of him in 7 weeks time  x


----------



## sceptic13

Nice to meet you mate. I was the little fella pointing out his picture to you on forests wall of shame, ahem, i mean wall of fame. All the best with your prep. See you at the finals. Terry.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

sceptic13 said:


> Nice to meet you mate. I was the little fella pointing out his picture to you on forests wall of shame, ahem, i mean wall of fame. All the best with your prep. See you at the finals. Terry.


Great to meet a British Champ!!! Top work geting back in the game mate, all the best for the finals!

I will be joining you on that wall, H wants a mug shot lol...

------------------

Lats and Biceps

LAT PULLDOWNS

91KG - 10 REPS

98KG - 10 REPS

105KG - 10 REPS

105KG - 10 REPS

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

42KG - 10 REPS

42KG - 10 REPS

42KG - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

105KG - 10 REPS

112KG - 10 REPS

105KG - 10 REPS

HAMMER BARBELL CURLS (USING THAT --=-- SHAPED BAR)

50KG - 10 REPS

50KG - 10 REPS

50KG - 10 REPS AND A LOT OF SWINGING!

PREACHER EZ CURLS

30KG - 12 REPS

30KG - 10 REPS

30KG - 10 REPS

60MINS AM CARDIO


----------



## 3752

Hey Aaran great to hear H is happy mate all seems to be going to plan, give hm my best next time you speak


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> Hey Aaran great to hear H is happy mate all seems to be going to plan, give hm my best next time you speak


Hey Paul 

I will do mate, he always likes talking about you and how you have had some good times, i see your pic above his office whenever i see him.


----------



## RocoElBurn

Incredible Bulk said:


> i prefer disturbed's 'belive' album but '10,000 fists' comes in at a close 2nd...
> 
> BTW, for early readers, new back pics on page before


Believe has the better tracks but 10,000 fists stays more rocking/uptempo so it's all good ...off to check those back pics


----------



## CJ

RocoElBurn said:


> Believe has the better tracks but 10,000 fists stays more rocking/uptempo so it's all good ...off to check those back pics


Loving their stuff to train to atm


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RocoElBurn said:


> Believe has the better tracks but 10,000 fists stays more rocking/uptempo so it's all good ...off to check those back pics


believe starts off great but goes all soppy in places.

WTF...

Tonight will be fuelled by white zombie - planet mother fcker


----------



## Big Kris

Incredible Bulk said:


> OK chest and delts at Forest Gym last night.
> 
> Brief one as it was rammed and Craig wanted to get back at a reasonable hour so me and Queenie cracked on.
> 
> INCLINE SMITH
> 
> 120KG - 8 REPS
> 
> 120KG - 8 REPS
> 
> 100KG - 8 REPS
> 
> Different smith to what i'm used to, its a lot more clunky and heavier but works.
> 
> PECK DECK (as all benches and kit were being used...)
> 
> 3 sets ~ 10-12 reps
> 
> INCLINE ISO PRESS
> 
> 80KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 80KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 70KG - 10 REPS
> 
> SEATED DB LATERALS
> 
> 15KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 15KG - 10 REPS
> 
> 15KG - 10 REPS
> 
> CABLE LATERALS
> 
> 3 PLATES - 10 REPS
> 
> 3 PLATES - 10 REPS
> 
> FACE PULLS
> 
> 10 PLATES - 10 REPS
> 
> 10 PLATES - 10 REPS
> 
> H had a look over me and i'm on track to his masterplan but now diet and cardio is changing up to keep the changes rolling in.
> 
> Cardio is now 60mins AM
> 
> Carb cycling (low, med, high days)
> 
> He wants me stage ready at 2 weeks out and i'm track for that he says, then feed me well into the run up to the show.
> 
> No last minute panics, no big changes....
> 
> so my 9 weeks out now = 7 weeks to go!!


Nice work Aaron being well on track! Should look sh!t hot by the time you get on that stage


----------



## RocoElBurn

Incredible Bulk said:


> believe starts off great but goes all soppy in places.
> 
> WTF...
> 
> Tonight will be fuelled by white zombie - planet mother fcker


Oh dear, my memory must be fading ...that coupled with my tendency to skip tracks :0p FAIL

Waist def coming in whilst back looking good and prominent rear delts. Good work ;0)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Big Kris said:


> Nice work Aaron being well on track! Should look sh!t hot by the time you get on that stage


hopefully mate all things going well!!!!



RocoElBurn said:


> Oh dear, my memory must be fading ...that coupled with my tendency to skip tracks :0p FAIL
> 
> Waist def coming in whilst back looking good and prominent rear delts. Good work ;0)


HA HA, i skip a few tracks but then head over to Godsmack for a bit

Cheers for the comments, rear delts have been hit hard this year


----------



## dipdabs

Good morning  how are u IB?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> Good morning  how are u IB?


hey lil one! 

I'm great thanks how are you?? How did the other night go?

Did ya break a leg?? PMSL


----------



## RACK

POUT'S OUT after the finals, me thee and dazc, that is all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> POUT'S OUT after the finals, me thee and dazc, that is all!!!!!!!!


Plenty of photographic evidence needed 

Morning everyone... And a quick hello and a wave to my fan club  x


----------



## Sharpy76

So you're gonna be stage ready in 7 weeks now?!

Sh!t just got real! Going to be very interesting in here mate, keep us updated on EVERYTHING please

Pulled my back doing deads last Monday so i've been out of gym/work all week. Feel better now though. Got 1 more appointment with the osteopath today and i reckon i'll be gtg on Monday. Ironically, i got my injury by checking my form. I looked into a mirror on my right to make sure my back wasn't arching and turned my head when i deading 100kg, it wasn't the weight cos i was on fourth set at that weight. Felt such a d!ck for doing it, but i did it subconsciously without realising.

Been a complete ar$e to the missus and kids all week because i've been so pi$$ed of with myself, better make it up to them over the weekend!

Anyway, good luck Aaron, can't wait to see the condition you get into mate:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Fridays Chest n Triceps

DB FLYS

34KG - 10 REPS

36KG - 10 REPS

40KG - 10 REPS

INCLINE SMITH

100KG - 12 REPS

100KG - 7 REPS

100KG - 5 REPS + 2

80KG - 12 REPS

CABLE CROSSOVERS

47KG - 12 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

63KG - 10 REPS

63KG - 10 REPS

56KG - 10 REPS

SKULLS

60KG - 6 REPS

50KG - 10 REPS

50KG - 10 REPS

OVERHEAD EXTENSIONS

49KG - 15 REPS

49KG - 15 REPS

Bodyweight is a stubborn 103.5kg, but with the carb cycling and cardio changes H has brought in for this week i have full faith it will keep dropping.

Went to a friends wedding reception on the saturday night and ignored the buffet of hot sausage and bacon baps including burgers....and the cupcake and sweet cart they had on site...

Prep is an individual pursuit, there is no need to be antisocial or a hermit while prepping IMO. I stayed to around 10pm after a few diet cokes and made my way home for a protein shake and peanut butter lol.

60mins on the treadmill done, i ramped up the speed by 0.1km/hr to 6.1 and foook me do you feel it!!!

Low carb day today...joy... coffee!!!!!!


----------



## RACK

Incredible Bulk said:


> Prep is an individual pursuit, there is no need to be antisocial or a hermit while prepping IMO. I stayed to around 10pm after a few diet cokes and made my way home for a protein shake and peanut butter lol.


THIS!!!!!! No way can I stay stuck in while everyone else is out


----------



## Incredible Bulk

one of my best reciepes.....

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?high=&m=4857945&mpage=1#4857945


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> one of my best reciepes.....
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?high=&m=4857945&mpage=1#4857945


Haha!

Cooking this is what takes up my Sunday afternoons 

Good shout IB x


----------



## CJ

Went dorchester show and seen your trainer ib....

You were right, wasn't a great venue unfortunately but still put a fire in the old belly when mine and racks category walked out on stage


----------



## Incredible Bulk

CJ said:


> Went dorchester show and seen your trainer ib....
> 
> You were right, wasn't a great venue unfortunately but still put a fire in the old belly when mine and racks category walked out on stage


Yeah H had 1-2 guys there h helped a little bit...

Hmmm you mean you saw the 80kg class walk out and that was it, nobody else competing lol. What a joke... no u90's, u100's or o100's.

Sad times for that show promoter i guess, no overall winner either...


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> Yeah H had 1-2 guys there h helped a little bit...
> 
> Hmmm you mean you saw the 80kg class walk out and that was it, nobody else competing lol. What a joke... no u90's, u100's or o100's.
> 
> Sad times for that show promoter i guess, no overall winner either...


Yeah I know very disappointing...big crowd though 

The biggest guys were 3 inter u90's (or maybe u80's)

Couldn't help thinking perhaps me and rack should have done this show.

Every ****er seemed to get an invite, what's that all about ? I would have thought that a standard would have to be met. 2 in class, one is good one is very poor but both get invites !!!! Very strange


----------



## biglbs

Morning buddy,have a good day and week


----------



## RACK

Doing an easy show???? What's the point in that lol Leeds is massive, if you're gonna do it then do it right!!


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Doing an easy show???? What's the point in that lol Leeds is massive, if you're gonna do it then do it right!!


Said in jest nobber 

Wouldn't want it any other way my darling....I'll be bricking it though


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i might do that show next year as its local'ish and gives me more time to bulk


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back workout from tonight


----------



## biglbs

Lovely form there mate,back growing well


----------



## Queenie

I thought jim would have commented by now?

Nice vid and nice posing lol.

You'll have to do another vid over at forest soon  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

biglbs said:


> Lovely form there mate,back growing well


cheers fella



RXQueenie said:


> I thought jim would have commented by now?
> 
> Nice vid and nice posing lol.
> 
> You'll have to do another vid over at forest soon  x


ahhh he's got his own training to worry about to be concerned with us mere plebs 

Yeah might well do, i like forest but it would have to be a quiet night there as its gets mental as we found out last week peak time!

-------------

Back workout from last nights video:

BENT ROWS

140KG - 10 REPS

140KG - 10 REPS

120KG - 10 REPS

ISO 1 ARM ROWS

80KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 10 REPS

LOW PULLEY ROWS (WIDE GRIP)

89KG - 10 REPS

89KG - 10 REPS

89KG - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

105KG - 10 REPS

98KG - 10 REPS

98KG - 10 REPS

BB SHRUGS

180KG - 10 REPS

180KG - 10 REPS


----------



## flinty90

morning fcukaroo...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

morning flints


----------



## Sharpy76

Brilliant vid Aaron, keep 'em coming!

Got back myself today and it gave me some inspiration watching you. Bit apprehensive though after i pulled it last week, have to go easy and no lower back stuff today.


----------



## JANIKvonD

^ keep em coming big ane, i could do with a new chest day actually


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i'm training chest tonight with the junior winner from the UKBFF south coast show like sandoe.

Kid is a freak and will make a good video


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Bloody computers lol... got a cracking chest workout from last night all edited, left it uploading to the net over night, seems BT dropped my internet in the early hours.

Can't do it at work as i dont have the right HD software here and Panasonic are gimps pmsl.

ANYWAY!!!

Brilliant chest session last night, Luke is a real strong lad and had me on all lifts, seeing he is weighing in at 115kg to my 103kg thats not rocket science lol.

INCLINE SMITH

140KG - 5 REPS + 2

120KG - 8 REPS

110KG - 7 REPS + PARTIALS

DB INCLINES

60KG - 4/5 REPS + 2

55KG - 7 REPS

50KG - 7 REPS

FLAT DB FLYS

36KG - 10 REPS

36KG - 8 REPS

36KG - 8 REPS

CABLE CROSSOVERS

47KG - 10 REPS

41KG - 10 REPS

35KG - 12 REPS

DB CURLS (PARTIALS)

14KG - 10 REPS

16KG - 10 REPS

22KG - 8 REPS

EZ CURLS

50KG - FAILURE

50KG - FAILURE

50KG - FAILURE

DB CONCENTRATION CURLS

6 SETS X 10 REPS NO REST - 14KG

Again, brilliant session, Luke is looking thick as a bull and will come in IMO well over 100kg at the brits so should dominate in the inters 090kg class.


----------



## flinty90

dont let ewen see you use smith machine he wont respect you as a man lol... x good session bro i like a lot..


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> dont let ewen see you use smith machine he wont respect you as a man lol... x good session bro i like a lot..


ewen can kiss my lilly white ass then lol.

never understood the hang ups!! "hai dere bro, you never gunna grow on dat derr smith...heeerp deeerrp"


----------



## TELBOR

Incredible Bulk said:


> ewen can kiss my lilly white ass then lol.
> 
> never understood the hang ups!! "hai dere bro, you never gunna grow on dat derr smith...heeerp deeerrp"


Ha ha!

I agree, pick a muscle group to work move weight from A to B...... Seems fine to me!!


----------



## CJ

I use smith machine for sissy squats , shrugs, incline press, decline press, behind next press, tricep press and loads more.

It's a piece of gym equipment ffs lol....should we all just stand and admire it's build quality but laugh in the face of would be users pmsl


----------



## Incredible Bulk

heavy weight goes up...heavy weight goes down, need there be any other complexity to this? 

OK, free weights require balancing and recruit small anxillary muscle groups, but i want to focus on just my chest working....bar goes up....bar goes down.


----------



## TELBOR

At least you 2 are honest in using it, does my head in when people pipe up saying 'its not the same, doesn't count' ffs if Mr Coleman can, so can we lol

I'll use it for flat and use db for incline and free weight barbell for decline, it defo has its place 

Oh, IB.... I voted for you as Member of the month :wub: nohomo pmsl


----------



## Incredible Bulk

R0BR0ID said:


> At least you 2 are honest in using it, does my head in when people pipe up saying 'its not the same, doesn't count' ffs if Mr Coleman can, so can we lol
> 
> I'll use it for flat and use db for incline and free weight barbell for decline, it defo has its place
> 
> Oh, IB.... I voted for you as Member of the month :wub: nohomo pmsl


many many pro's use it...from levrone to coleman/cutler/heath etc...

it has its uses.... i use it for:

INCLINE/DECLINE/FLAT BENCH

UPRIGHT ROWS

SEATED OH PRESS

But i also vary things out with free weight exercises as you say with DB/BB lifts.

Awwww shucks...thank you


----------



## RACK

I love smith for shoulder press but hate it for chest work.


----------



## TELBOR

Incredible Bulk said:


> many many pro's use it...from levrone to coleman/cutler/heath etc...
> 
> it has its uses.... i use it for:
> 
> INCLINE/DECLINE/FLAT BENCH
> 
> UPRIGHT ROWS
> 
> SEATED OH PRESS
> 
> But i also vary things out with free weight exercises as you say with DB/BB lifts.
> 
> Awwww shucks...thank you


Defo has it place and lots of lads I know use it in place of free weights after injury - flinty for one, given he's messed his shoulder up many moons ago.


----------



## Fluffchucker

Morning big stuff! ;-)

Looking good as ever! Cnut!

Saying that, I'm at 112kg now, I'll enjoy being heavier than you for this short while! Lol

Clearly you need Five Finger Death Punch on your gym playlist.... Along with some Breaking Benjamin. Defo up there with Disturbed!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

R0BR0ID said:


> Defo has it place and lots of lads I know use it in place of free weights after injury - flinty for one, given he's messed his shoulder up many moons ago.


last night we did partial reps, going to that level of failure is hard enough without balancing act!



Fluffchucker said:


> Morning big stuff! ;-)
> 
> Looking good as ever! Cnut!
> 
> Saying that, I'm at 112kg now, I'll enjoy being heavier than you for this short while! Lol
> 
> Clearly you need Five Finger Death Punch on your gym playlist.... Along with some Breaking Benjamin. Defo up there with Disturbed!


flufffcker!!!!!! honestly brought a smile to my face this morning lol, we havent spoke in ages.

Thank you thank you! At 112kg you are knocking on some yourself!

Breakin Benjamin... how can i forget, it was the tune to my first posing routine


----------



## Fluffchucker

Nice!!! Although FFDP will get those pins moving faster mind!!!

Track 1, First Album... You'll see why... Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

fairly dissapointed i couldnt see ur sexy pu$$ doing chest day video :crying: ......i am however very excited about the wee face off leg sesh u got going on with BigJim


----------



## RACK

Leg session face off??? What have I missed?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

FFDP sounds bloody heavy!!! 

Might leave that for an angry day lol.

Janik...for you...here it is!!

I am dying with laughter at 1.42 into the vid...no idea why i did it LMAO


----------



## JANIKvonD

RACK said:


> Leg session face off??? What have I missed?


ahhh keeping it h34r: is he haha .i might be adding arms & legs on it...... 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/178026-building-champion-run-up-british-finals-52.html


----------



## JANIKvonD

Incredible Bulk said:


> FFDP sounds bloody heavy!!!
> 
> Might leave that for an angry day lol.
> 
> Janik...for you...here it is!!
> 
> I am dying with laughter at 1.42 into the vid...no idea why i did it LMAO


cheers hunny x

edit: video doesnt work!! :sad:


----------



## RACK

Ahhhhhh now I see


----------



## Fluffchucker

Jesus, Luke S is a unit like!!! Made those Smiff Inclines look easy!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

he is a proper unit!!! only 24 as well....


----------



## Fluffchucker

Incredible Bulk said:


> he is a proper unit!!! only 24 as well....


Cnut! 

Now I feel old at 34 and somewhat smaller! Lol....


----------



## just-that-ek

Watching ur vids seriously gets me motivated, see you use city gym n fratton. What one is better looking to join a "proper gym" David Lloyd is getting abit to cosy hah


----------



## Incredible Bulk

just-that-ek said:


> Watching ur vids seriously gets me motivated, see you use city gym n fratton. What one is better looking to join a "proper gym" David Lloyd is getting abit to cosy hah


years ago i belonged to city gym, i have now moved to fratton gym 

you have a good choice between the two but fratton gym is a little more up with the times equipment wise.

----------------------

Legs...squat write off!!

I have a dead left leg, the nerve is inflammed and its stopping me tensing or walking properly!

Had it since saturday and its slowly going but tried squatting last night with just the bar and it wasnt having any of it.

LEG EXTENSIONS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

Felt a bit off as the nerve was screaming to start off with but shut up after a few sets.

LEG PRESS

160KG - 15 REPS

180KG - 15 REPS

180KG - 15 REPS

Low weight but again, limited...

HAM CURLS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

SLDL'S

140KG - 6 REPS

140KG - 6 REPS

140KG - 6 REPS

STANDING CALVE RAISES

150KG - FAILURE

150KG - FAILURE

140KG - FAILURE

SITTING CALVE RAISES

35KG - FAILURE

30KG - FAILURE

25KG - FAILURE

Not the leg workout i wanted but hopefully give it a 2nd spin next week when the leg wakes up again. To put it in context 60mins cardio this week has been fecking awful and a big cup of 'man the fck up' is necked prior.

Joys of prep lol


----------



## just-that-ek

Ah good ill take a look at that one


----------



## defdaz

Great vid mate, you all look friggin awesome! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

good to see you doing bicep curls by keeping your elbows back mate ... i always try and tell folk in our gym to do them like this but week after you see them swinging the elbows right forward with far too much weight on lol... chimps ..

Nice vid mate


----------



## flinty90

good to see you doing bicep curls by keeping your elbows back mate ... i always try and tell folk in our gym to do them like this but week after you see them swinging the elbows right forward with far too much weight on lol... chimps ..

Nice vid mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i always keep them pinned, might wander as i tire but it just brings in the front delts otherwise!!


----------



## dipdabs

Thank u for the video


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Kaywoodham said:


> Thank u for the video


You're welcome, now kindly wipe the seat after you have finished viewing


----------



## Queenie

I want you to be the first to know that I am no longer 'IB's b!tch' - things have just gone too far...

... My fvcking legs are killing me and I'm walking like, well I don't need to say it, but you can imagine  I'm not happy!!

  joking - I love this pain! I WILL have amazing legs (positive thinking happening here!)  xx


----------



## flinty90

morning my little lovemuck chuckers...


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> morning my little lovemuck chuckers...


  Morning - shouldn't u be on a plane? X


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Morning - shouldn't u be on a plane? X


i aint gettin on no plane fool... till morning lol x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> I want you to be the first to know that I am no longer 'IB's b!tch' - things have just gone too far...
> 
> ... My fvcking legs are killing me and I'm walking like, well I don't need to say it, but you can imagine  I'm not happy!!
> 
> joking - I love this pain! I WILL have amazing legs (positive thinking happening here!)  xx


You wanna surrender the bitch tag..fine... interviews will start monday for the next candidate!! 

LMAO, glad your legs are screwed, shows me how much you've been slackin in the past lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Lats n Rear Delts

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

42KG - 10 REPS

42KG - 10 REPS

42KG - 10 REPS

LAT PULLDOWNS

98KG - 10 REPS

98KG - 10 REPS

91KG - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

91KG - 10 REPS

91KG - 10 REPS

91KG - 10 REPS

REVERSE PEC DECK

12 PLATES - 15 REPS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 12 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

FACE PULLS

54KG - 10 REPS

54KG - 10 REPS

54KG - 10 REPS

Tried doing some kneeling ab curls with the cable stack but leg is still in bits and refused me to kneel down.

Cardio was helped with necking some pain killers, its getting slightly better but decided to smash my iliotibial band with the foam roller which just pi55ed it off more i think lol.


----------



## mal

have you ever tried facepulls first as part of your warming up routine,i find it really good, great pump etc,and

not going to impact to much on the other exercises.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

mal said:


> have you ever tried facepulls first as part of your warming up routine,i find it really good, great pump etc,and
> 
> not going to impact to much on the other exercises.


interesting but i dont see a need mate, i prefer to start with a lat isoaltion move so that way my lats get the focus and not the rear delts or traps


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> You wanna surrender the bitch tag..fine... interviews will start monday for the next candidate!!
> 
> LMAO, glad your legs are screwed, shows me how much you've been slackin in the past lol


Hmm... So... Maybe training with u should be moved from fortnightly to once a week...? 

I'm keeping the tag. I'm going to get t-shirts made and everything x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you know where i train, you make the journey and i'll pay the gym fees 

I'm at H's every week when i'm 6 weeks out too so it could be a x2 a week affair if you're a good b1tch lol


----------



## Queenie

You totally know how to spoil me lol x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Fridays chest and tricep workout:

INCLINE SMITH

120KG - 13 REPS

120KG - 9 REPS

100KG - 12 REPS

This was a battle of 'must beat training partners reps', provides good competition and workout focus lol.

I won 3-0 la la la la

INCLINE ISO PRESS

80KG - 12 REPS

80KG - 10 REPS

80KG - 10 REPS

DB FLYS

40KG - 10 REPS

40KG - 8 REPS

40KG - 6 REPS

I lost 0-3...faaark nuts.... 

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

63KG - 10 REPS

57KG - 10 REPS

57KG - 10 REPS

ROPE PUSHDOWNS

36KG - 10 REPS

30KG - 10 REPS

ROPE OH EXTENSIONS

48KG - 15 REPS

48KG - 15 REPS

Saturday's weigh in was a frikkin stab in the nut sack with a wooden spoon with only 0.5kg dropped despite dragging my fat ass through 15mins extra cardio per day + carb cycling

BUT my left quad was still badly swollen up and i could see how puffy it was, it had lost ALL definition.

--------------------------

BANK HOLIDAY MONDAY

Woke up at 5:30am as usual, went to the 24/7 work's gym and smashed out my 60mins AM cardio.

Met with Flick from muscletalk for a 11am training session (weird bank hokiday hours).

BACK

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

42KG - 10 REPS

42KG - 10 REPS

42KG - 10 REPS

BENT ROWS

140KG - 6 REPS

120KG - 8 REPS

120KG - 8 REPS

ISO 1 ARM ROWS

70KG - 8 REPS

70KG - 8 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

91KG - 10 REPS

91KG - 10 REPS

84KG - 10 REPS

DB ROWS

28KG -- 40KG -- 50KG

10 REPS -- 8 REPS -- 6 REPS --

No rest between sets, straight on to the next weight.

LOW PULLEY ROWS

77KG - 10 REPS

77KG - 10 REPS

77KG - 10 REPS

Great session, i was wearing thick trackie bottoms so sweating through like a good'n lol.

Flick put me through the posing practice and did the equivelent of 3 call outs back to back with little rest between and i held my own.

The posing practice helped as my left quad nerve has 'unpinged' and i can walk normally again?

Something really must of clicked as my quad looks normal this morning AND i dropped 1kg overnight from the swelling lol.

SO..... ~8 weeks out = 101.9kg


----------



## Irish Beast

Do you only hit triceps once per week?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Irish Beast said:


> Do you only hit triceps once per week?


Technically 2x a week as i press x2.

Triceps are a small muscle group, no need for lavishing too much time on them IMO


----------



## Irish Beast

Thanks. I can gain mass on them easily but biceps are a nightmare. Still cant work out why!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Irish Beast said:


> Thanks. I can gain mass on them easily but biceps are a nightmare. Still cant work out why!


Mine have always been slow to grow, i have a crap bicep peak but they are 'thick/dense' instead.

Arms will come along with the rest of your body, it wont really allow one bodypart to spurt ahead of the rest.

IME when my bodyweight (lean mass) went up a good 7-10lbs i saw a 1/2" gain on the arms


----------



## Irish Beast

Some bastards are blessing with peaks and it ****es me off!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ahh i've accepted it but i know many will struggle to get my calves/hamstrings/quads lol.

I can deal with having one strong point, cant be greedy now lol.

arms lack peak and back lacks thickness but its great having something to work hard towards obtaining


----------



## C.Hill

What's your view on training calfs mate? Multiple times a week? Low reps high weight or more volume?

I'm trying all sorts here but the fcukers won't grow!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

C.Hill said:


> What's your view on training calfs mate? Multiple times a week? Low reps high weight or more volume?
> 
> I'm trying all sorts here but the fcukers won't grow!


again, people wail on their calves, biceps, forearms, tricep etc and the answer is.... time!

sucks eh?

you need to put on quality size overall and let the body divvy up where this new mass goes.

overall you need a good 14lbs of lean mass on to really show decent changes, anything less and you are trying to play spot the difference between progress pics.

calves, twice a week max... heavy and low reps one time, medium weight and higher reps the other day.


----------



## C.Hill

Incredible Bulk said:


> again, people wail on their calves, biceps, forearms, tricep etc and the answer is.... time!
> 
> sucks eh?
> 
> you need to put on quality size overall and let the body divvy up where this new mass goes.
> 
> overall you need a good 14lbs of lean mass on to really show decent changes, anything less and you are trying to play spot the difference between progress pics.
> 
> calves, twice a week max... heavy and low reps one time, medium weight and higher reps the other day.


Gotta learn to be more patient I suppose lol it's just shìt that everything grows quicker than them lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

rome wasnt built in a day!

i've seen a macdonalds built in 4 days but that was a work of pre-fab art!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest n shoulders

INCLINE SMITH

120KG - 9 REPS + 1

120KG - 7 REPS + 1

100KG - 8 REPS

FLAT BENCH

120KG - 10 REPS

120KG - 9 REPS

110KG - 8 REPS

DECLINE SMITH

80KG - 10 REPS

90KG - 8 REPS

90KG - 6 REPS

DB LATERALS

20KG - 10 REPS

20KG - 10 REPS

20KG - 10 REPS

REAR DB FLYS (FACE DOWN ON BENCH)

12KG - 10 REP

12KG - 10 REP

12KG - 10 REP

FACEPULLS

63KG - 10 REPS

63KG - 10 REPS

63KG - 10 REPS

Medium carb day today so about 75g more, thank fccccck..... bones of my ASS yesterday lol.

BUT it is working, intercostals and obliques shining through, calves are now ripped and hams through.

Now it has to come off lower back, lower abs, chest and arms...running out of easy places to dip into MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Queenie

Totally high 5-ing u in my head right now - loving the higher carb days!!

However... I'm still dreaming of the limeandgingercheesecakemountain 

In glad you're seeing more changes before H's pinch test - I told u this would be a good week 

Keep it up soldier! X


----------



## RACK

All is well in here as always......... carry on


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hams and calves

LYING HAM CURLS

9 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

GLUTE HAM RAISES

3 SETS X FAILURE

STANDING CALVE RAISES

150KG - FAILURE

150KG - FAILURE

150KG - FAILURE

LEG PRESS TOE RAISES

140KG - FAILURE

140KG - FAILURE

140KG - FAILURE

Nothing special, just a tickle for the hams and calves to keep them in tip top shape.

Massive improvements in conditioning this week, legs are coming through nicely


----------



## RACK

It's awesome how your legs are out already mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> It's awesome how your legs are out already mate.


daily posing mate, seperation comes with learning how to fire the leg muscles during a pose and holding it.


----------



## defdaz

Beast. Had to get you into 4 figures on your likes too.


----------



## RACK

Runs into works toilet to drop jeans and tense legs up


----------



## Incredible Bulk

defdaz said:


> Beast. Had to get you into 4 figures on your likes too.


LOL, when i came back the like system was in full swing and i had 6k + posts and no likes.

Oh the humanity, it looked like 6k of cnt worth responses were handed out lol



RACK said:


> Runs into works toilet to drop jeans and tense legs up


thats the spirit, now do what i do and check the abs are still there and panic when someone walks into the toilet, try and act like you were cleaning your top or something


----------



## defdaz

Us three all joined in 2007. We are old timers now lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Lats n Biceps

CHINS

14

12

8

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

42KG - 10 REPS

42KG - 10 REPS

35KG - 10 REPS

HAMMER GRIP PULLDOWNS

84KG - 10 REPS

84KG - 10 REPS

84KG - 10 REPS

BB SHRUGS

140KG - 10 REPS

180KG - 10 REPS

180KG - 10 REPS

CABLE CURLS

STACK - FAILURE

STACK - FAILURE

STACK - FAILURE

DB HAMMER CURLS

22KG - 12 REPS

22KG - 12 REPS

22KG - 12 REPS

Low energy last night and today, seems to be one thing after the other this week as i get kicked in the nuts, stand back up only to be sucker punched on the way up.

I was placed on the redundancy risk list on tuesday, not the end of the world as i have worked here for nearly 9 years so i have some sort of redundancy package to look forward to, but, found out today the package is sh1t lol.

Benefits the old timers and high earners more than the workers....fckers...

Ho hum!!! Onwards and upwards, i know i'll find work and i've never been without employment.

Blasted cardio today and did my usual leg posing practice in the gym mirror plus i know it ****es one guy off with bean pole legs ha ha.

Off to H tonight so here's hoping i'm all on track!!!


----------



## RACK

You ready for the "pinch" test from H?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yup!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

How did it go with H the other night fella, all is well?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Sharpy76 said:


> How did it go with H the other night fella, all is well?


Well! He says i'm well on track and he's happy at the 7 week put phase.

Fat really shifted from upper back, delts, face and hams.

Soft still on lower back around the sides and glutes.

As a result, no changes to diet and training 

Weight is now 100.3kg!



dutch_scott said:


> Thought I'd say I'm rooting for ya this year! Quality physique!


Cheers scott, see you at the leeds show in a few weeks.

-----------------------------

Chest n Triceps @ forest gym.

PEC DECK

4 SETS X FAILURE

INCLINE ISO PRESS

80KG - FAILURE

80KG - FAILURE

80KG - FAILURE

CABLE CROSSOVERS

4 SETS FAILURE

TRICEP PUSHDOWNS

4 SETS FAILURE

CLOSE GRIP BENCH

3 SETS FAILURE

ROPE PULLDOWNS

3 SETS FAILURE


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Gimme fuel, gimme fire, gimme that what i desire...wooooo yeah!

Well thankfully someone else is working in the gym at the moment when i train and the music is back!! decent music!!

He threw on some slayer, pantera etc and my fcking god did it make a difference.

BACK:

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

42KG - 10 REPS

42KG - 10 REPS

42KG - 10 REPS

BENT ROWS

140KG - 8 REPS

140KG - 8 REPS

120KG - 8 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

98KG - 10 REPS

98KG - 10 REPS

91KG - 10 REPS

1 ARM ISO ROWS

70KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 8 REPS

70KG - 7 REPS

DB ROWS

72.5KG - 8 REPS

72.5KG - 8 REPS

Massive workout for me, weights all where they were near end of bulk so it goes to show how the right tunes can set the mood.

I'm working in the gym for two weeks so will put on some awesome play lists, not a club track to be seen...you want that, fck off to a nightclub or fitness first lol


----------



## Queenie

Oh no now I have Metallica in my head! 

Looks like a great session, bonus that you're pleased with it.

Keep it up... And stop calling me a spanner x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Oh no now I have Metallica in my head!
> 
> Looks like a great session, bonus that you're pleased with it.
> 
> Keep it up... And stop calling me a spanner x


how about a big of Hanso? Hmmmm bop a dop dop mmmmmm bop!


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> how about a big of Hanso? Hmmmm bop a dop dop mmmmmm bop!


Nooooo! Why would u do that to me??!! X


----------



## Suprakill4

Our gym plays all this funky house electro fcuking shyte!!!!! Right music definitely fires me up for a better workout like you say, limp bizkit or something like that.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

it is all in the music!

last night was mainly metallica S&M album.

Chest n Delts

INCLINE SMITH

140KG - 6 REPS + 1

130KG - 7 REPS + 2

120KG - 7 REPS + 2

WOOOoooo yeah, not far off bulk weights!! Music baby, all in the music...

INCLINE DB PRESS

50KG - 9 REPS + 1

50KG - 7 REPS + 3

45KG - 9 REPS + 2

CABLE CROSSOVERS

53KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

DB LATERALS

20KG - 10 REPS

20KG - 10 REPS

20KG - 10 REPS

FACEPULLS

65KG - 10 REPS

65KG - 10 REPS

65KG - 10 REPS

Mini pose session, really happy with how i look at 6.5 weeks out, upper body really dialing in


----------



## Ben_Dover

Awesome numbers matey!

Without scrolling through 39 pages again, what comp are you prepping for. I might come and watch if its in Portsmouth??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PMSL, the british finals mate... in manchester


----------



## Ben_Dover

Haha sorry


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs:

LEG EXTENSIONS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

LYING HAM CURLS

9 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

STANDING CALVE RAISES

140KG - 15 REPS

140KG - 12 REPS

140KG - 12 REPS

LEG PRESS TOE RAISES

160KG - FAILURE

160KG - FAILURE

160KG - FAILURE

Next week is a more heavy duty leg workout!!! Tickle 3 times and then 1 decent leg workout a month lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Must be nice to have such good legs you can only hammer them once a month lol. Hows things coming along mate? Fat coming off nicely still?

Some training videos would be great again!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Suprakill4 said:


> Must be nice to have such good legs you can only hammer them once a month lol. Hows things coming along mate? Fat coming off nicely still?
> 
> Some training videos would be great again!


its a good position in prep as it affords some sort of down time despite training them still.

All out would rape my recovery lol.

Weight has slowed down and H has made the call to make changes for the 6 week out mark.

He was impressed enough not to make changes from weeks 10-8 but now as we approach week 6 its time to P.P.P.P.POWER SH1T UP!!

LOL....

He's dropped 200cals from each low, med and high day (carb cycling).

Doesnt sound a lot but they are all from my oatsi have at breakfast and pre-workout so it smarts but hey ho!

Rather than wait until monday, ever the sadist, i introduced the lower cal diet today and it sucks big ass donkey balls i can tell you right now. Energy is low and walking to tesco earlier felt like a quest for the holy grail lol.

Maybe some videos will be done later but i am quite enjoying having a prep where i dont have everything on show, previous ones i have posted pics every week etc.

I'm liking this 'in hiding' feel...


----------



## Queenie

hahaha we are oat buddies now 

(please don't reduce mine xx)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> hahaha we are not buddies now
> 
> (please reduce mine xx)


edited for what might just happen lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Well he is making the changes for a reason so suck it up b1tch 

200 calories is a lot to drop when your on limited ammounts anyway. Be a walking zombie soon mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PMSL, you see me moaning? Dont make me go all RACK on you now


----------



## flinty90

well i have been eating non stop all day so far and i think im gonna blow pmsl ..

glad all is going well for you mate, still blistering along with the routines and weights so it must be all pretty good ...


----------



## Suprakill4

Incredible Bulk said:


> PMSL, you see me moaning? Dont make me go all RACK on you now


LOL!!!!!!!! Please dont! Be another journal i cant be 4ssed to post in and i enjoy this one lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Quick pic update as I'm happy with this


----------



## defdaz

Looking amazing IB, back is massively improved, and in such a short period of time!! Well done.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers daz 

Back n Biceps

LAT PULLDOWNS

98KG - 10 REPS

105KG - 10 REPS

112KG - 10 REPS

112KG - 10 REPS

LOW PULLEY ROWS (MEDIUM GRIP HANDLE)

75KG - 10 REPS

85KG - 10 REPS

STACK - 10 REPS

BB SHRUGS

180KG - 10 REPS

180KG - 10 REPS

220KG - 8 REPS

EZ CURLS

50KG - 6 REPS

60KG - 6 REPS

65KG - 6 REPS

65KG--> 60KG --> 50KG (6 REPS EACH)

DB CURLS

24KG--22KG--20KG--18KG (6 REPS EACH)


----------



## flinty90

Morning mate.. very impressed with back pic there bro, you can see how hard you been working , and its good to see your happy with one of your biggest critisism's of yourself in the past..

cant hear the p1ss taking anymore mate about your back lol...


----------



## RACK

200cal drop......... pfft! easy! haha

As said last night, loving the wings mate. I see another brits trophy on your fireplace


----------



## Suprakill4

Jesus mate!!! Back looks amazing, love how low your lats start.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers supra, been a work in progress!!!

Last nights chest n triceps

INCLINE SMITH

120KG - 9 REPS

120KG - 6 REPS +1

100KG - 10 REPS

100KG - 8 REPS

DB FLYS

38KG - 10 REPS

38KG - 10 REPS

38KG - 8 REPS

CABLE CROSS OVERS

47KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

SKULLS

50KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 7 REPS

50KG - 10 REPS

PUSHDOWNS

47KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP BENCH

60KG - 10 REPS

70KG - 8 REPS

This weeks weigh in: 99.0kg so 1kg off (2.2lbs)


----------



## flinty90

i love your workouts mate really basic but hit the spot .... !! might speak to Big bear lol...


----------



## Queenie

I know how much you've put into this week - low energy levels due to the 200 cal cut, but as always a GREAT attitude and your hard work is paying off!!

Metallica helped u through 

Keep it up big guy xx

(my phone just went to type Xcode again wtf lol)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest n abs

INCLINE SMITH

140KG - 7 REPS

120KG - 8 REPS + 1

120KG - 5 REPS + 2

INCLINE ISO PRESS

100KG - 9 REPS

110KG - 8 REPS

100KG -8 REPS

DB FLYS

36KG - 10 REPS

36KG - 10 REPS

CABLE X-OVERS

53KG - 10 REPS

47KG -10 REPS

HANGING LEG RAISES

3 X FAILURE

ROPE CRUNCHES

3 X FAILURE


----------



## JANIKvonD

backs insane mate...cant believe how much ur waist had came in also! :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mate


----------



## flinty90

how ya feeling in general bro ??


----------



## Incredible Bulk

right now, i'm hanging out of my hoop lol.

I can blast cardio no worries as thats when the fat loss magic happens so i'm full on 'do it' mode.

During the day at work my energy slips away and i get a perk up from pre-workout drinks before i hit the gym.

Then i crash and just want to go to bed around 9pm, my body is tired and needs rest.

However, dieting is now causing disturbed sleep lol, it always does so now i'm waking up 4-5x a night restless.

BUT!!! Only 5 weeks 5 days to go and its no biggy at all... next month i'll be on stage in the shape of my life and enjoying every minute of it


----------



## CJ

Jesus...you've just described my current life lol

It's exactly how you describe.


----------



## flinty90

sorry i will remove last question for fear of detail infringement . i dont care how you are pmsl x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> sorry i will remove last question for fear of detail infringement . i dont care how you are pmsl x


you can act like a right whiney b1tch at times you know lol...


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> you can act like a right whiney b1tch at times you know lol...


lol you really dont know me haha. im a sarcastic moaning cnut actually pmsl. only kidding. hows the weather bro ?? on phone so cant be ****d with pmsl smiley insert here ( ) x


----------



## biglbs

Blime,that is a massive jump forward in the photo buddy,keep that going and your legs may start to worry:lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers biglbs, its a work in progress!!! 

Legs

SQUATS (YAY!)

140KG - 8 REPS

140KG - 8 REPS

140KG - 8 REPS

Nothing mental, cramp on the way down, cramp feeling on the way up ha ha. My glutes and hams loved the depth of the squats so felt only right to follow up with hammy work.

LYING HAM CURLS

9 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

LEG EXTENSIONS

9 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

11 PLATES - 10 REPS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

I had to creep up on these as the quad cramps were like a hair trigger between ok and then GARRRGHHHH!!!

STANDING CALVE RAISES

3 SETS FAILURE

SITTING CALVE RAISES

3 SETS FAILURE

My lordy, DOMS in the ass today, rubber ring to be sat on me thinks lol.

Cardio was fun with my legs FUBAR'd but i know the best soreness is to come tomorrow (evil grin).

Ahhh squats how i miss yee.... could of made sweet lovin to that oly bar


----------



## JaneN40

Lovely pics! I'm def subbed.

had to laugh at the squat elation.. Hope you can move after the DOMS get your legs and butt!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

JaneN40 said:


> Lovely pics! I'm def subbed.
> 
> had to laugh at the squat elation.. Hope you can move after the DOMS get your legs and butt!


Hi Jane, thank you for posting in here!!! 

Its getting worse hour by hour, soon i will look like a dog dragging its ass across the carpet as my legs refuse to function


----------



## RACK

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hi Jane, thank you for posting in here!!!
> 
> Its getting worse hour by hour, *soon i will look like a dog dragging its ass across the carpet as my legs refuse to function*


Just spat my drink out at that!!!


----------



## flinty90

morning brother. nice session by looks of it mate. love to see you have a sh1t today lol. not literally just the thought of you grimacing whilst sitting down brings me immense pleasure for some reason haha x


----------



## Queenie

Arms folded, nose in the air - that's right IB... Not happy!

(happy squat thoughts though yay) x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Arms folded, nose in the air - that's right IB... Not happy!
> 
> (happy squat thoughts though yay) x


ignore him queenie like you ignored me all day yesterday huh ....


----------



## Dazza84

Looking good mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> morning brother. nice session by looks of it mate. love to see you have a sh1t today lol. not literally just the thought of you grimacing whilst sitting down brings me immense pleasure for some reason haha x


lol, such a heart warming sentimental post 



RXQueenie said:


> Arms folded, nose in the air - that's right IB... Not happy!
> 
> (happy squat thoughts though yay) x


Who rattled your cage? lol



flinty90 said:


> ignore him queenie like you ignored me all day yesterday huh ....


awwww bubba feel left out?


----------



## flinty90

lol im ok i guess haha. now go poo i want to hear the screams from here lol..


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Last night i was round forest gym to see big H and also check in with my partner in crime Queenie.

Back:

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

4 SETS

ISO UNDERHAND PULLDOWNS

3 SETS

LOW PULLEY ROWS

4 SETS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

3 SETS

BENT ROWS

3 SETS

BB SHRUGS

3 SETS

H had a look over me and i'm all on track still, no diet changes! I requested (yes requested lol) to do PWO cardio to kick things up a bit and he agreed that it would speed fat burning up.

Quads are lacking sharpness and this is down to their neglect and therefore a green light for me to beast the sh1t out of them again ha ha!!

Quads, hams and glutes are DOM ridden.... oooooo its good feeling lol.

Cardio dragged a bit today, might need some new tunes.

HR is around 135 BPM, one point it reached 140BPM so i had to slow things down so i stayed in the fat burning range.


----------



## flinty90

morningg chicken shiznit x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

moooornin


----------



## Queenie

Bad ass cousin Hallett - part of the extended forest gym family 

Great seeing u and your skinny face yesterday! Changes made today yes? Lol. Let's do this! X


----------



## RACK

Glad to hear all is well as always mate! Bring on the finals!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Bad ass cousin Hallett - part of the extended forest gym family
> 
> Great seeing u and your skinny face yesterday! Changes made today yes? Lol. Let's do this! X


Its a great lil family too! 

Was good to see you and spend some time chilling/chatting...

Yup, cardio PWO tonight for 30 mins which will be interesting!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest n triceps

On the bare bones of my ass energy wise, crap music on in the gym again.

INCLINE SMITH

100KG - 15 REPS

100KG - 12 REPS

100KG - 10 REPS

PECK DECK

STACK - 15 REPS

STACK - 12 REPS

STACK - 12 REPS

CABLE X OVERS

47KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

47KG - 15 REPS

47KG - 12 REPS

47KG - 12 REPS

OH EXTENSIONS

35KG - 10 REPS

35KG - 10 REPS

35KG - 10 REPS

ROPE PULLDOWNS

27KG - 10 REPS

27KG - 10 REPS

30MINS PWO CARDIO....

fcking tired... no energy today and just pulled through my AM cardio session...

Some how i've even managed to put on 1kg?! lol...100KG now.


----------



## flinty90

Morning bro,, how are you doing at the minute compared to how you would normally be sitting by this time frame in your prep (understand if you dont want to say )


----------



## Incredible Bulk

bit of a vague question lol

in terms of energy? conditioning? diet?

i am where i am, comparing between now and then serves no purpose.

where i finish is what counts, the journey is totally different between this prep and others


----------



## RACK

1kg will just be water mate, surely? Did you go to bed as early as usual, did you keep drinking til later on........ too many factors to go into, you'll have dropped the 1kg by tomorrow lol


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> bit of a vague question lol
> 
> in terms of energy? conditioning? diet?
> 
> i am where i am, comparing between now and then serves no purpose.
> 
> where i finish is what counts, the journey is totally different between this prep and others


OK smart ar$e ...

As i have never prepped before i didnt know how you did this shizzle, i would have thought a prep last time would have been a indicator (as you have learned about yourself more) and how you respond to diet , workouts , cv etc thats all..

Are you feeling like your on track to be better than last time you showed then mate ?? let me ask that way


----------



## Queenie

Flinty I think what he's saying is that every prep is different as every prepper has different methods, therefore he doesn't really have anything to measure by. H wants condition earlier, others may not have wanted that... So 5 weeks out with H would be different to 5 weeks out on a previous prep... If that makes sense?

That's my understanding anyway  (dumb blonde  )


----------



## RACK

COuldn't agree more about the difference in preps and not being able to compare them. Mine now is worlds apart from the last 2


----------



## flinty90

RACK said:


> COuldn't agree more about the difference in preps and not being able to compare them. Mine now is worlds apart from the last 2


yes but you knowwhichone is better right ???

so i asked IB is he ina happy place atm for where he is


----------



## RACK

I know which I prefer mate, but everyone is different.

It doesn't matter if IB is happy or not, if Big H (his coach) is happy then that's all that matters. It's hard to explain as you have to have prep'd to really understand the mental strength needed to get through it. There's rock hard parts or it and some you enjoy doing. IB's just had his food dropped so it's a kick in the balls at first but give it next week and he could be on top of the world.

It's a really tough question to answer


----------



## Incredible Bulk

As rack and Queenie says flints, it's not being a smart ass with the answer, you ask a question that is so hard to answer.

Am I happy?! Dude I'm on low ass carbs, dragging my way through cardio and workouts and rinse repeat for what will only get harder in the coming weeks.

As you say, you've not done anything like this so you have no idea.

Simple question for you is not really a simple question to answer.

H is happy where I am, that's all that matters, I just suck it up and keep plugging away.

You have no comprehension over how pointless it is to compare my self to the past, I am now where I am now.

Not being ****ty, your just going to get these answers from people who are prepping.


----------



## C.Hill

Cant wait to compete in the future!

Prep sounds so brutal but intriguing to see if I can put my body through that. Great work IB, good inspiration here!


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> As rack and Queenie says flints, it's not being a smart ass with the answer, you ask a question that is so hard to answer.
> 
> Am I happy?! Dude I'm on low ass carbs, dragging my way through cardio and workouts and rinse repeat for what will only get harder in the coming weeks.
> 
> As you say, you've not done anything like this so you have no idea.
> 
> Simple question for you is not really a simple question to answer.
> 
> H is happy where I am, that's all that matters, I just suck it up and keep plugging away.
> 
> You have no comprehension over how pointless it is to compare my self to the past, I am now where I am now.
> 
> Not being ****ty, your just going to get these answers from people who are prepping.


Fair enough mate lol ... im confused now as to what to say in these journals though as a person trying to be supportive and trying to have a little understanding , probably best to say good morning and thats it as i seem to never ask the right question (there is no right question) im not bieng p1ssy either i genuinely dont know how to show interest without asking (obviously ) daft questions . that goes for Racks journal and possibly CJ's aswell.. :confused1:

- - - Updated - - -

im off to gym to do my bit in all this BB lark . have a good day guys whatever you are up to X


----------



## JaneN40

Hope you're butt isn't sore from the carpet drag.. :lol:

And those legs are working again!

Another great session.. wish I could look myself over and think 'no diet change'. :sneaky2: Maybe one day.. lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

No changes from H! He wants to see how things go for a few more days so all good in the hood.

Oooo day at work from hell, been in meetings since 9am and they do not grasp the idea of meals at 9am, 12pm and 2pm lmao.

Its taken my mind off prep TBH and the day has gone by fast, soon off to the gym for my last workout of the week and i can relax.

Its my god son's birthday tmrw so a big BBQ to go to where i can eat nothing lol, its easier to bring my own food and not guess it, at 5 weeks out small things count.


----------



## JaneN40

Sounds like you've got it all sorted.. apart from the meetings but then thats out of your control.


----------



## JANIKvonD

in with emotional support for flinty x

glad its going well IB .....no questions from me  ....i did see u in the sune yesterday tho


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Not sure scott, see how it goes... i'll be 4 weeks out.

OK, update after retreating to my cave for the weekend.

Friday: Biceps n Abs

Gay workout but had to work in the evening and two bodyparts that needed TLC without taking a long time to train.

DB CURLS

HAMMER CURLS

CABLE CURLS

HANGING LEG RAISES

CABLE CRUNCHES

Saturday was spent with my god son and friends/family as it was his 1st birthday 

Big BBQ which i abstained from totally, yes yes "but its meeeeat" is the usual reply from many but not clean sources, nto weighed out and my OCD has kicked in lol.

Missed seeing my new VIP, but will make it up to her next weekend for sure lol.

Sunday i was determined to crank things up a notch training wise so no more weekends off, just the saturday now.

60mins AM cardio at 5:30am

Back workout at 11am followed by 30mins PWO cardio.

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

42KG X 10 REPS

42KG X 10 REPS

42KG X 10 REPS

DY ROW

40KG - 10 REPS

50KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

98KG - 10 REPS

98KG - 10 REPS

91KG - 10 REPS

LAT PULLDOWNS

91KG - 10 REPS

91KG - 10 REPS

91KG - 10 REPS

LOW PULLEY ROWS - MEDIUM GRIP

85KG - 10 REPS

85KG - 10 REPS

WEIGHT 98.7KG....


----------



## defdaz

Like the isolation exercise first as a pre-exhaust buddy! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

morning IB . hope your well pal...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Morning chaps!!!

yes i love straight arm pulldowns first, since H showed me them i havent looked back!!!

i'm good thanks flints, just needed some RnR


----------



## flinty90

i know what you mean brother. wished i could totally appreciate what you guys go through. probably dont help sometimes having chimps like me hassling fwith questions lol.. i only care though xx


----------



## Queenie

Damn right u will! Lol.

I remember u teaching me those straight arm pulldowns. I like them. Although I do curse them at the time 

You've got me excited to train back now! Roll on 2pm x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> i know what you mean brother. wished i could totally appreciate what you guys go through. probably dont help sometimes having chimps like me hassling fwith questions lol.. i only care though xx


lol, not hassling mate... only way i can describe it when you have a mouth full of food and you go 'mmmmmmm' in pleasure, then someone asks "does that taste good?". They know it tastes good as they heard you go mmmmmm 

If you're out shopping in tesco they ask "so you buying something today?"...errr no...hunting elephants right now 

Its easy to be sarcastic and grumps when on low low carbs, i dont mean to snap but sometimes the questions answer themselves when reading a journal.

Like asking someone balls deep in prep if they are tired and hungry... like going on an alcoholics anomynous forum and asking if anyone could murder a drink


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Damn right u will! Lol.
> 
> I remember u teaching me those straight arm pulldowns. I like them. Although I do curse them at the time
> 
> You've got me excited to train back now! Roll on 2pm x


 well i was excited about training back yesterday with big bear but today im in bits lol... x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest n abs

INCLINE SMITH

140KG - 7 REPS

120KG - 7 REPS

120KG - 6 REPS

Still strong baby!!!! Weights not going down a bit, stopped shy of failure, not pushing it anymore. Could of got 1-2 reps more at a push but at 4.5 weeks out its just not worth it. Maintain, not push...

INCLINE ISO PRESS

120KG - 8 REPS

120KG - 8 REPS

110KG - 8 REPS

Up on last week... very happy... again, stopping short of failure.

DB FLYS

36KG - 10 REPS

36KG - 10 REPS

36KG - 8 REPS

CABE X OVERS

47KG - 10 REPS

47KG - 10 REPS

HANGIN LEG RAISES

3 SETS - FAILURE

CABLE CRUNCHES

3 SETS - FAILURE


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Delts n Triceps

SMITH OH PRESS (NO BACK SUPPORT)

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 10 REPS

60KG - 8 REPS

DB LATERALS

22KG - 10 REPS

20KG - 10 REPS

20KG - 10 REPS

REAR DB FLYS (FACE DOWN ON BENCH)

10KG -12 REPS

10KG -12 REPS

10KG - 10 REPS

FACEPULLS

59KG - 10 REPS

59KG - 10 REPS

59KG - 10 REPS

TRI-PUSHDOWNS

59KG - 10 REPS

65KG - 10 REPS

65KG - 10 REPS

OH EXTENSIONS

35KG - 15 REPS

35KG - 15 REPS

35KG - 12 REPS

ROPE PULLDOWNS

29KG - 10 REPS

29KG - 10 REPS

60MINS AM CARDIO

30MINS PWO CARDIO

Abs are looking much better lately, quite chuffed to see them standing proud out of the skin rather than a flat uncontoured slab.


----------



## JANIKvonD

delt weight's look down?....still fuked from yest chest sesh no doubt


----------



## Incredible Bulk

holding back a tad on shoulders, the joints feel a bit dryer so not pushing so much.

they are full of size and fullness so not too worried about things in the next few weeks


----------



## JANIKvonD

Incredible Bulk said:


> holding back a tad on shoulders, the joints feel a bit dryer so not pushing so much.
> 
> *they are full of size and fullness* so not too worried about things in the next few weeks


well thats the main thing eh :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs:

LEG EXTENSIONS

12 PLATES - 10 REPS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

13 PLATES - 10 REPS

LEG PRESS (DEEP!)

160KG - 10 REPS

160KG - 10 REPS

160KG - 10 REPS

160KG - 10 REPS

Not heavy you say? Go deep...no quarter rep BS knee flexes! All the way down, pause and press.

I felt this big time on the inside quad heads, like inside thigh...

LYING HAM CURLS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

10 PLATES - 10 REPS

STANDING CALVE RAISES

140KG - FAILURE

140KG - FAILURE

140KG - FAILURE

SITTING CALVE RAISES

40KG - FAILURE

40KG - FAILURE

Then 30mins of PAINFUL wobbly incline treadmill cardio lmao!!!


----------



## matt p

IB good to see things are coming along nicely.....rooting for you bud ;-)

You have awesome leg development....but for us mere (sp) mortals can we get away with two exercises for quads?

Legs are my priority ATM and from reading a John Meadows leg workout the other day (as follows) Lying ham curls 3x8 then last one drop stack and hit 25reps, squats 3x8, leg press 3x20-25 then DB SLDL 3X20 not lots of volume there but do you need it?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey matt!!!

Thanks re: the legs! I can get away with it, not sure about others as its such a hard question based on many variables.

Typically i recommend:

SQUATS X 4

LEG EXTENSIONS X 3

HAM CURLS X 4

S.L.D.L X 3

STANDING CALVE RAISES X 5

SITTING CALVE RAISES X 3

I find the rep style should vary every 6-8 weeks... 5-6 reps for a while on squats, then 12-15 for a while. etc

---------------------------------------------------

Trained at forest gym last night, god i love this gym...looking for houses in crawley PMSL.

The music cranked right up, Rene Campbell smashing delts beside me, Big Eugene (SHW) training in one corner and my new friend Thor (he's a 6ft 4 wrestler who looks exactly like Thor lol). Thor gave me some pointers on film casting auditions and a website address as he worked on Thor etc as an extra. Cool work!

BACK:

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS x 5

ISO PULLDOWNS X 3

LOW PULLEY ROWS X 4

LAT PULLDOWNS X 4

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS X 4

MACHINE SHRUGS X 4

CRUNCHES X 3

ROPE CRUNCHES X 3

Saw Big H after and he had a look over me... he's happy at the 4 week out mark, top half really improved over the last week.

He wants my glutes to start dialling in now as well as my lower back.

Its thinning out but to really show through he wants more.

No change to diet/cardio


----------



## Queenie

FYI: Thor's name is actually Jon  unless u go by his wrestling name which is Titan.

Forest Gym Fam! Lol x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

He's called Thor 

Great seeing you last night lil one... you're crap at spotting on lat pulldowns BTW


----------



## Queenie

No sweetheart, it's called making u work.

Plus u didn't even give me time to put my keys etc in my pocket, I was still holding them in one had lol x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ahh bollocks, i asked you in advance! 

I'll remember that after the brits when i spot you...."just making you work babe!" ha ha


----------



## Queenie

Err... Can I take my statement back??? Hahaha  x


----------



## Milky

Morning sir, good leg sessionin there mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Milky said:


> Morning sir, good leg sessionin there mate.


Mooorrrrnin.... why thank you! A shade of my usual off season workout but will have to suffice with creaking knees at the 4 week out mark!


----------



## Milky

Incredible Bulk said:


> Mooorrrrnin.... why thank you! A shade of my usual off season workout but will have to suffice with creaking knees at the 4 week out mark!


I am weak as a kitten ATM mate so l have half an idea what your going thro.


----------



## CJ

How are the joints holding up now your getting close ?


----------



## flinty90

good moaning i was just p1ssing by the window and thought i would pip in.. (said in the best allo allo french bobby accent)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Milky said:


> I am weak as a kitten ATM mate so l have half an idea what your going thro.


It bites but really finding a lot of energy from pure grit and determination... sounds cheesy but seeing H last night lifted my spirits along with some comments from the old guy at the gym who stopped me in the gym to say i had a really good looking build and physique. Queenie can say more on who he is but apparently he doesnt give out compliments that often 



CJ said:


> How are the joints holding up now your getting close ?


Bit achey and drier but to be expected! Just not pushing exercises i know to stress them like skulls, squats etc


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> It bites but really finding a lot of energy from pure grit and determination... sounds cheesy but seeing H last night lifted my spirits along with some comments from the old guy at the gym who stopped me in the gym to say i had a really good looking build and physique. Queenie can say more on who he is but apparently he doesnt give out compliments that often
> 
> Bit achey and drier but to be expected! Just not pushing exercises i know to stress them like skulls, squats etc


Do you get it with all joints ?

I found it aggravated my known weaker joints. So I've got an jaw problem from Mma and ankle and wrist issues from rugby and all 3 have really been sore, especially jaw, finding it hard to chew !!!


----------



## flinty90

i like your eyes IB lol...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

knees and elbows, right ankle gets dodge due to a bad motorbike accident but holds up ok.

I have a permenant click in my throat when i swallow now due to a rear naked choke that crushed my adams apple 5 years ago.

Couldnt swallow properly for months

- - - Updated - - -



flinty90 said:


> i like your eyes IB lol...


wtf? dont bring this jibba jabba here foooooool


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> knees and elbows, right ankle gets dodge due to a bad motorbike accident but holds up ok.
> 
> I have a permenant click in my throat when i swallow now due to a rear naked choke that crushed my adams apple 5 years ago.
> 
> Couldnt swallow properly for months
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> wtf? dont bring this jibba jabba here foooooool


Lmfao....

I feel a bit better about my woes now


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> It bites but really finding a lot of energy from pure grit and determination... sounds cheesy but seeing H last night lifted my spirits along with some comments from the old guy at the gym who stopped me in the gym to say i had a really good looking build and physique. Queenie can say more on who he is but apparently he doesnt give out compliments that often


Aye, that is old Pete. A true legend who competed against Arnold back in the day. I have a lot of time for this guy and the stories he has to tell are awesome 

I explained to IB yesterday that getting a smile out of H is hard work, but getting a compliment from Pete is nigh on impossible. He says it how it is and I suppose he's seen enough physiques in his 72 years to know what works.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ahh what a weekend!!!

FRIDAY - CHEST BI'S N ABS

INCLINE SMITH

PEC DECK

CABLE X-OVERS

DB CURLS

ROPE CABLE CURLS

CABLE CURLS

HANGING LEG RAISES

CABLE CRUNCHES

Saw my VIP on the friday night and saturday which was great, needed some RnR before hitting the road to see RACK at the UKBFF leeds show on sunday. Packing two days worth of meals and driving 250+ miles is not fun.

The show was awesome and loads of motivation, great to see Anthony Bailes in my class at the brits too, what greater honour than to say you competed with a Mr Britain and Mr Universe??!!

Long ass drive home followed by a back workout.

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS

BENT ROWS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

ISO MACHINE ROWS

LAT PULLDOWNS

30mins PWO CARDIO

H has rung in changes on the diet, fun at the fair!!! Should help get the last bits of fat off my back and ass.


----------



## Jay.32

Your back looks awsome IB... Shoulders/delts look massive


----------



## RACK

So good to see you this weekend mate, really meant the world to me.

On a progress front you're lookin bang on and still massive too. I'll be there at the finals shouting loud for you!!!


----------



## clarkey

Great work you have mate some big improvements all over especially you back!!! both me and you share the same weakness so I feel your pain!! but looks like you have sorted yours out  I was talking to my mate Rob Cannon he was telling me about you two having to strip off at the Portsmouth show on stage in off season mode lol! all the best for the final few weeks.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Jay.32 said:


> Your back looks awsome IB... Shoulders/delts look massive


thanks jay!!! delts have always been a good strong point for me 



RACK said:


> So good to see you this weekend mate, really meant the world to me.
> 
> On a progress front you're lookin bang on and still massive too. I'll be there at the finals shouting loud for you!!!


No worries brother, you've been there for me.

Thanks for the kudos, hopefully bring it to the stage in 3.5 weeks!!



clarkey said:


> Great work you have mate some big improvements all over especially you back!!! both me and you share the same weakness so I feel your pain!! but looks like you have sorted yours out  I was talking to my mate Rob Cannon he was telling me about you two having to strip off at the Portsmouth show on stage in off season mode lol! all the best for the final few weeks.


ahhh yes the back of doom lol. It takes time and hard work but you'll get there mate, it can be done!!!

Rob is a sound guy, always have time for him. PMSL, yes i still cringe hard at that @ portsmouth ha ha ha ha!

Rob wanted to take the jeans off FFS!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Everythings looking brilliant mate. Big changes from the last pics.


----------



## Queenie

*proud face*  xx


----------



## Sharpy76

Wow! Your back looks fvcking awesome Aaron!!

Great stuff man


----------



## CJ

Holy sh1t !!!!

'Cookin on gas' would be the expression

Good to meet you Sunday...seemed to be in a really good place. Looking forward to seeing you up there


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thanks everyone!!! really cant wait to get on stage!!

when the first coat of tan goes on you know 'sh1t just got real'


----------



## Chelsea

Incredible Bulk said:


> thanks everyone!!! really cant wait to get on stage!!
> 
> when the first coat of tan goes on you know 'sh1t just got real'


Haha true that!!

Back is coming in nicely mate! A good back and awesome wheels isnt a bad combo for bb'ing.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers chelsea, all coming together finally i feel!!!

LEGS

LEG EXTENSIONS X 4

LEG PRESS X 4

HAM CURLS X 5

STANDING CALVE RAISES X 4

SITTING CALVE RAISES X 3

60MINS AM CARDIO

30MINS PWO CARDIO

Off to see H tonight, see where i am on the big scheme of things!


----------



## RACK

Will keep looking for updates as to what big H says mate, I'm on the count down to the finals now


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Chest n abs @ forest gym

PEC DECK

INCLINE SMITH

INCLINE ISO PRESS

CABLE XOVERS

ROPE CRUNCHES

Saw H and i'm bang on target mother fckers!!!

he says i'm 85% there, final tweaks now and with drying out i'll be shredded.

music to my ears!

This is the leanest i have ever been and really happy with how its all going... 3 weeks to go!

morning cardio flew by as i'm still buzzing by H's words.


----------



## JANIKvonD

superb mate! 3weeks :scared:


----------



## Jay.32

Nice 1.... everythings on target then.....


----------



## Queenie

well done  you put H in a v good mood last night. was great seeing u two chatting and smiling :wub: I'm so pleased for u - and still so excited for the next few weeks!!  xx


----------



## Suprakill4

Good news mate!!! Be great to see how you look at the show!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

shoulders n triceps

DB LATERALS

CABLE LATERALS

REAR DELT PECK DECK

FACE PULLS

TRI PUSHDOWNS

ROPE PUSHDOWNS

60MINS AM CARDIO

30MINS PWO CARDIO

Weight is 98.5kg, feeling large and in charge!! I dont seem to have lost much muscle mass on this prep which is great, with 3 weeks to go it looks like i wont be in the bottom bracket for the weight class.

Cardio was a bit 'woooosh' this morning, got a light headed feeling around 50mins in and had to focus!!

DIG DEEP SOLDIER!!!

High carb day tomorrow, thank fck....


----------



## matt p

Thats brilliant to hear that H is happy with where you are at! must do wonders for your self belief!

what sort of macros do you take in on your higher carb day, i remember you saying you just have to look at a carb to put weight on does this mean you restrict yourself even in the off season?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

not talking macros, its not my thing to say 384848 protein, 3744.33 carbs etc

high day is higher than my medium day and a darn sight higher than low day PMSL.

WAR IS HELL


----------



## flinty90

morning c0cknocker. keep the wheels rolling forward bro. sounds like your set for a cracking competition bro x


----------



## C.Hill

Back looks incredible mate! How you finding energy levels at this stage in prep?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers flinty 

c.hill - right now i'm on the bones of my ass! really low energy levels but using motivation and determination to pull through the cardio and workouts. Nearly there now...

I'd rather do everything i can and know i did that while standing on stage....that way regardless of placing i can say "i could do no more".

With people folding and cheating on their diets etc, i know they will 2nd guess themselves and probably kick themselves if things dont go their way


----------



## Jay.32

Ib will you be putting anymore pics up before the show?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i have a photoshoot next friday with Fivos so maybe... we'll see


----------



## dipdabs

Oooooo


----------



## HodgesoN

C.Hill said:


> Cant wait to compete in the future!
> 
> Prep sounds so brutal but intriguing to see if I can put my body through that. Great work IB, good inspiration here!


Its a walk in the park haha, i go out on the **** until about the last 4 weeks and still come 1st 2nd or 3rd LOLLLLLL


----------



## HodgesoN

HodgesoN said:


> Its a walk in the park haha, i go out on the **** until about the last 4 weeks and still come 1st 2nd or 3rd LOLLLLLL


This was a joke by the way lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

HodgesoN said:


> This was a joke by the way lol


uv spoilt it now mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

HodgesoN said:


> This was a joke by the way lol


normally i would say thanks for popping in? lol... anything else to contribute?


----------



## CJ

Getting close now..can't wait.

Time to pit yourself against the best and I can't fricken wait.....

Packed arena, people screaming for you, showing off all your hard work and dedication...is there a better feeling


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Oooooo


perv


----------



## Incredible Bulk

CJ said:


> Getting close now..can't wait.
> 
> Time to pit yourself against the best and I can't fricken wait.....
> 
> Packed arena, people screaming for you, showing off all your hard work and dedication...is there a better feeling


up against the best!! cant get any better than that


----------



## Suprakill4

Are there any names who you will be up against, that i may know. Sounds a stupid question but i mean are there any popular names out there in the same class?


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> Are there any names who you will be up against, that i may know. Sounds a stupid question but i mean are there any popular names out there in the same class?


Lol..

Who's who of amateur bb'ing lol.....


----------



## Suprakill4

I just mean people that are well known amateurs, Haraldos, Anth Bailes, ricardo etc......


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Suprakill4 said:


> Are there any names who you will be up against, that i may know. Sounds a stupid question but i mean are there any popular names out there in the same class?


Haroldas Dambrauskas - reigning freak and british champ

anthony bailes - mr universe and mr britain

barny duplussis

pat warner

dalton diya

lee spencer

list goes on and on lol

- - - Updated - - -



Suprakill4 said:


> Are there any names who you will be up against, that i may know. Sounds a stupid question but i mean are there any popular names out there in the same class?


Haroldas Dambrauskas - reigning freak and british champ

anthony bailes - mr universe and mr britain

barny duplussis

pat warner

dalton diya

lee spencer

list goes on and on lol


----------



## flinty90

Suprakill4 said:


> I just mean people that are well known amateurs, Haraldos, Anth Bailes, ricardo etc......


(IB) you missed him


----------



## Suprakill4

WOW, what an experience to be on stage with them mate. Best of luck. Bet you cannot wait!



Incredible Bulk said:


> Haroldas Dambrauskas - reigning freak and british champ
> 
> anthony bailes - mr universe and mr britain
> 
> barny duplussis
> 
> pat warner
> 
> dalton diya
> 
> lee spencer
> 
> list goes on and on lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Haroldas Dambrauskas - reigning freak and british champ
> 
> anthony bailes - mr universe and mr britain
> 
> barny duplussis
> 
> pat warner
> 
> dalton diya
> 
> lee spencer
> 
> list goes on and on lol


- - - Updated - - -



flinty90 said:


> (IB) you missed him


Thats who i was asking you plonker lol.

- - - Updated - - -



flinty90 said:


> (IB) you missed him


Thats who i was asking you plonker lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, end of the day its who turns up IN SHAPE

size gets you noticed, conditon gets you placed.

i know i wont take top spot by a long while this year but hoping my physique and conditoning as it stands is enough for a top 6.

Hell, might of sniffed too much of the bleach from the toilet block while on my 20th pi55 break at work lol but top 6 is a dream come true for me


----------



## Suprakill4

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, end of the day its who turns up IN SHAPE
> 
> size gets you noticed, conditon gets you placed.
> 
> i know i wont take top spot by a long while this year but hoping my physique and conditoning as it stands is enough for a top 6.
> 
> Hell, might of sniffed too much of the bleach from the toilet block while on my 20th pi55 break at work lol but top 6 is a dream come true for me


Exactly mate, you obviously know what needs to be done. I hope you do get top 6!


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, end of the day its who turns up IN SHAPE
> 
> size gets you noticed, conditon gets you placed.
> 
> i know i wont take top spot by a long while this year but hoping my physique and conditoning as it stands is enough for a top 6.
> 
> Hell, might of sniffed too much of the bleach from the toilet block while on my 20th pi55 break at work lol but top 6 is a dream come true for me


step away from the toilet duck lol !!!

at end of day mate like you say your fcukinsmashing your nuts too the wall getting into the best shape you possibly can , so whatever happens you will have won that goal.. i think you will nail top 6 personally ... so lets look at top 4 ust to give a bit of a goal for ya lol !!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!!

if anyone has seen rocky 3 it feels like the final fight... clubber lang is coming in and throwing everything he has at me and i'm ducking and diving yelling back "you aint so bad....you aint nothing" 

told H in jest he can do what he likes to the diet, take out my carbs, add in cardio and make this last 3 weeks hell.... but its only for 3 weeks.

Pain is temporary....pride is forever.

full of motivational shiz today... must be the coffee and toilet duck


----------



## Queenie

Queenie coffee!!?? 

You're doing fab  as you said, many at this stage crumble/cheat/whatever you want to call it, but you've found the strength to get through it and will continue to do so.

H and I have got your back 

Failure is not an option and I'm with @flinty on making you work for top 4!

Bring it b!tch!! Xx


----------



## JANIKvonD

u gonna be on stage clubber laing mate?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Is H holding back on a few of his trade secrets just to make sure you don't push him to the wire!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

s&ccoach said:


> Is H holding back on a few of his trade secrets just to make sure you don't push him to the wire!


Lol he has more tricks up his sleeve than a magician 

It's funny to see changes come in daily. Delts getting striated and veins on the arms are just plain mental!

Arm and abs tonight.

Db curls

Hammer curls

Cable curls

Hanging leg raises

Cable crunches

After pwo cardio I felt very light headed and still do tbh. Carbs tmrw will be welcomed!


----------



## dipdabs

Jay.32 said:


> perv


Yep lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Hope you meet your goals placing wise sounds like your coming in as planned, great physique hard offseason work shines through back looks thick!


----------



## Queenie

... 3 WEEKS TODAY!!!   

Excited much!!! Xx


----------



## luther1

Oi, Irritable Bowl,I genuinely hope you nail it mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers luther!!!

18 days out.... feel like death.

last nights workout:

INCLINE SMITH

PEC DECK

CABLE X OVERS

HANGING LEG RAISES

CABLE CRUNCHES

60MINS AM CARDIO

30MINS PWO

I'm having to keep a close eye on how i feel as i easily slip into a hypo state if i push myself too hard, kind like edging on the verge of it and backing off the cardio intensity once i start feeling the early warning signs.

Mentally dead, well and truly in my 'cave' and thankful people are turning down the 'needy' dial so i can focus, just not in the right head place and cant deal with much other than cardio, training and work.... finding out if i still have a job this week as well due to redundancies

- - - Updated - - -

cheers luther!!!

18 days out.... feel like death.

last nights workout:

INCLINE SMITH

PEC DECK

CABLE X OVERS

HANGING LEG RAISES

CABLE CRUNCHES

60MINS AM CARDIO

30MINS PWO

I'm having to keep a close eye on how i feel as i easily slip into a hypo state if i push myself too hard, kind like edging on the verge of it and backing off the cardio intensity once i start feeling the early warning signs.

Mentally dead, well and truly in my 'cave' and thankful people are turning down the 'needy' dial so i can focus, just not in the right head place and cant deal with much other than cardio, training and work.... finding out if i still have a job this week as well due to redundancies


----------



## Big Kris

Incredible Bulk said:


> ahh what a weekend!!!
> 
> FRIDAY - CHEST BI'S N ABS
> 
> INCLINE SMITH
> 
> PEC DECK
> 
> CABLE X-OVERS
> 
> DB CURLS
> 
> ROPE CABLE CURLS
> 
> CABLE CURLS
> 
> HANGING LEG RAISES
> 
> CABLE CRUNCHES
> 
> Saw my VIP on the friday night and saturday which was great, needed some RnR before hitting the road to see RACK at the UKBFF leeds show on sunday. Packing two days worth of meals and driving 250+ miles is not fun.
> 
> The show was awesome and loads of motivation, great to see Anthony Bailes in my class at the brits too, what greater honour than to say you competed with a Mr Britain and Mr Universe??!!
> 
> Long ass drive home followed by a back workout.
> 
> STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWNS
> 
> BENT ROWS
> 
> CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS
> 
> ISO MACHINE ROWS
> 
> LAT PULLDOWNS
> 
> 30mins PWO CARDIO
> 
> H has rung in changes on the diet, fun at the fair!!! Should help get the last bits of fat off my back and ass.


Looking ace so far IB!

Ive not stopped by in a few weeks so to see its all coming in is top, less than 3 weeks to go keep at it big fella


----------



## sceptic13

Just keep it going mate. not much longer now. we'll both have our lives back soon. it will be worth it. you're doing great.

- - - Updated - - -

Just keep it going mate. not much longer now. we'll both have our lives back soon. it will be worth it. you're doing great.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers everyone! support means a lot!!

i'm stopping the workout postings, getting boring just posting up exercises, reps and sets.

Last night was shoulders but the real workout was getting through the day at work.

I'm on very very low carbs and have been for 3 days in a row so with cardio and workouts i have been running on fumes.

Irritable, snappy and reclusive!!

Last night i collapsed on the couch and fell asleep at 8pm and didnt wake until 11pm, straight to bed!

Cardio and workout intensity has had to be dialled right back, i cant spank it like i could weeks before, its not a "suck it up" moment, i did that monday and ended up hypo.

Medium carbs today and off to see H for a review, will be interesting to see if all on track. Weight is dropping off and lost 1.5kg since last week, now @ 97.0kg


----------



## Queenie

Can vouch for snappy 

I think you're doing amazingly well. 97kg is more than what H asked of u. Proud face  No doubt H will give us a huuuuge grin later x


----------



## C.Hill

The risk of redundancy is the last thing you need 17 days out! Keep pushing on mate! Back is looking amazing!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

well last night it was off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of Oz!

Forest gym was heeeeaving last night saw crammed in a back workout of sorts and then had H look me over.

All on track @ 2.5 weeks out, glutes and lower back to come in more, hamstrings look like "knives have been dragged down them" which is good.

On the bones of my **** and feeling it, H has given me double carbs on saturday (woooot) and carb cycling is now

SUN - LOW

MON - LOW

TUE - LOW

WED - HIGH

THUR - LOW

FRI - LOW

SAT - HIGH

To be the best you gotta beat the best, dig deeeep and tighten the chin strap.

This morning i hit cardio as hard as i could and was chuffed with it... H always lights the fires.

Massive thank you to Queenie who i saw last night at the gym, she has been my rock and even brought me a hamper of fresh turkey, leeks and courgettes as i was too bust to go food shopping. All together now....awwwwwww


----------



## flinty90

keep your chin up bro. i know your fcukin drained and it must feel like an age even one day. but your a warrior. this thing is not going to beat you. and i always like the fact that you are willing to keep going when your competition maybe crumbling. no second rate efforts from you bro its all there for you to take. stay strong iron willed and remain an inspiration to us all x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers mate, thank you for your support throughout this journo it is appreciated


----------



## GolfDelta

Keep going mate!Don't post in your journal much but remember that set of progress pics you had a while ago,look how far you've come,seriously impressive.


----------



## C.Hill

Cannot wait to see the pics of you onstage mate!!!


----------



## flinty90

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers mate, thank you for your support throughout this journo it is appreciated


its least we can do bro. im not sure wether you realise how folks look up to people like yourself . so to see you doing this makes us appreciate that its what needs to be done to achieve these results.. least we can do is support you bro. its how we feel a part of the big picture if nothing else. it also helps me when i feel a bit down and whiney as i think of guys like you pushing the envelope and it makes me snap out of it and push harder in my training and diet and overall effort. so thank you for doing these journals along with busting your balls mate ...


----------



## RACK

Can't wait to get to the brits to cheer you on bruvva!!!

Nice one with Queenie being there for you too. Makes a lot of difference does that as prep can be very lonely sometimes


----------



## Queenie

There's a lot of love and positivity in here today boys... 

Was good to see u last night big guy... still laughing at Lorraine running out to me and saying what she did 

2 weeks, 2 days. LET'S DO THIS!! x


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> its least we can do bro. im not sure wether you realise how folks look up to people like yourself . so to see you doing this makes us appreciate that its what needs to be done to achieve these results.. least we can do is support you bro. its how we feel a part of the big picture if nothing else. it also helps me when i feel a bit down and whiney as i think of guys like you pushing the envelope and it makes me snap out of it and push harder in my training and diet and overall effort. so thank you for doing these journals along with busting your balls mate ...


Soppy Cnut. Well said though mate!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Soppy Cnut. Well said though mate!


X2!

Good work IB and enjoy the double carbs


----------



## Big Kris

IB you are a soldier! Not long to go now pal!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Thanks everyone 

Had some bad news yesterday, I have lost my job and was made redundant. Big cuts in my company and I fell on the other side of the chopping knife.

It sucks but what can you do, this is life. Either roll with the punches or take it on the chin and be knocked out refusing to get up.

Every door closed brings opportunity so will take this time to focus on the Brits and then see what other avenues I can explore later.

Today I'm having a photoshoot with fivos and say at a service station enjoying my broccoli and turkey lol.

It's going to be a fun day!!

I always think no matter how hard things get someone always has it worse and I'm counting my blessings.

To all those dieting, stay strong and keep at it!!

2 weeks out now baby!! Rock n roll!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

sh!te mate.. hope it all works out (im sure it will). glad your heads in the rite place 

2 WEEKS!!!!! :scared:


----------



## Jay.32

Incredible Bulk said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Had some bad news yesterday, I have lost my job and was made redundant. Big cuts in my company and I fell on the other side of the chopping knife.
> 
> It sucks but what can you do, this is life. Either roll with the punches or take it on the chin and be knocked out refusing to get up.
> 
> Every door closed brings opportunity so will take this time to focus on the Brits and then see what other avenues I can explore later.
> 
> Today I'm having a photoshoot with fivos and say at a service station enjoying my broccoli and turkey lol.
> 
> It's going to be a fun day!!
> 
> I always think no matter how hard things get someone always has it worse and I'm counting my blessings.
> 
> To all those dieting, stay strong and keep at it!!
> 
> 2 weeks out now baby!! Rock n roll!!!


Bad news mate... but you seem to still be possative.. :thumbup1:

Just smash the brits now, and get your pro card!!! who needs a fckin job then


----------



## CJ

Gutted for you..fvcking timing hey !!!!

On the other hand I'm excited for you, in terms if all your hard work coming into fruition


----------



## RACK

Sh1t news but awesome attitude mate.

Hope the photoshoot goes well and can't wait to see the pics (stronghomo!!)


----------



## Big Kris

RACK said:


> Sh1t news but awesome attitude mate.
> 
> Hope the photoshoot goes well and can't wait to see the pics (stronghomo!!)


Its all about the bro LOVE


----------



## Queenie

I need to get working on a bigger hamper  xx


----------



## PHMG

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers guys!!
> 
> if anyone has seen rocky 3 it feels like the final fight... clubber lang is coming in and throwing everything he has at me and i'm ducking and diving yelling back "you aint so bad....you aint nothing"
> 
> told H in jest he can do what he likes to the diet, take out my carbs, add in cardio and make this last 3 weeks hell.... but its only for 3 weeks.
> 
> Pain is temporary....pride is forever.
> 
> full of motivational shiz today... must be the coffee and toilet duck


really...really want to watch rocky 3 now!! :cursing:


----------



## tonyc74

Incredible Bulk said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Had some bad news yesterday, I have lost my job and was made redundant. Big cuts in my company and I fell on the other side of the chopping knife.
> 
> It sucks but what can you do, this is life. Either roll with the punches or take it on the chin and be knocked out refusing to get up.
> 
> Every door closed brings opportunity so will take this time to focus on the Brits and then see what other avenues I can explore later.
> 
> Today I'm having a photoshoot with fivos and say at a service station enjoying my broccoli and turkey lol.
> 
> It's going to be a fun day!!
> 
> I always think no matter how hard things get someone always has it worse and I'm counting my blessings.
> 
> To all those dieting, stay strong and keep at it!!
> 
> 2 weeks out now baby!! Rock n roll!!!


Same with me today mate...just have to keep fighting and look at other avenues dont let the fcukers win!


----------



## yannyboy

Gutted about the job loss mate, the country's economy is still fcuked

I've ordered weekend tickets for the Brits so I'll cheer you on buddy!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers guys!!

HAD AN AWESOME PHOTOSHOOT!!!!! Pure epic... Fivos worked his camera magic and we spent hours working around Ripped Gym in Harlow getting the shoot.

Here are some pre-lim pics, EPIC ones to follow.


----------



## Queenie

Looking immense baby  fvvvvck!!! Lol xx


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow them pics are fricking awesome mate!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Looking immense baby  fvvvvck!!! Lol xx


Sorry if I come across as nosey but are you and Aaron an item?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> Looking immense baby  fvvvvck!!! Lol xx


chers babe 



Suprakill4 said:


> Sorry if I come across as nosey but are you and Aaron an item?


lol... yes 



Suprakill4 said:


> Wow them pics are fricking awesome mate!!!!!!!!!!!


cheers bud!!!


----------



## CJ

Aarron....that's just the b0ll0cks

So impressed


----------



## Sharpy76

Fvcking fantastic pics Aaron, can't wait to see the other ones too!!

The second pic is beastly, i almost would:lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk




----------



## flinty90

Mate them pictures are the dogs b0llocks, if i never step on stage in my life thats what i would like done some pictures like that (me replacing you though lol) im fcukin gobsmacked

picture quality aside mate you look ridiculously good to me pal..

fcukin spiders lol (said in northern accent) meaning holy sh1t thats immense


----------



## Sharpy76

Sharpy76 said:


> i almost would:lol:


Fvck it who am i kidding, i WOULD

Seriously though mate, you're looking fan-bloody-tatsic. Those pics are superb!!

Just out of curiosity, did you lift that barbell or just look at it:devil2:


----------



## flinty90

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck it who am i kidding, i WOULD
> 
> Seriously though mate, you're looking fan-bloody-tatsic. Those pics are superb!!
> 
> *Just out of curiosity, did you lift that barbell or just look at it* :devil2:


i asked him to set it up for me ... :whistling:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Looking immense IB in the pics!! :thumb:

Were you and Jason Statham separated at birth? :innocent: Actually like JS films, snatch and lock stock being 2 faves :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Amazing!!

You look how 99.9% of us want to on here!!

Enjoy double carb day tomorrow 

@RXQueenie - Lucky sod working with IB


----------



## Jay.32

You looking amazing mate... very good package to take to the stage! :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Amazing!!
> 
> You look how 99.9% of us want to on here!!
> 
> Enjoy double carb day tomorrow
> 
> @RXQueenie - Lucky sod working with IB


I say the same thing to myself all the time lol - one of those 'pinch yourself' moments!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thank you guys  (and queenie lol)

this morning i hit the cardio on what was meant to be a total day off but i had to miss cardio yesterday to make the long trip to london.

60mins with AC/DC blasting out 

DOUBLE CARBS DAY!!! WOOOOOOOO

Massive bowl of oast this morning!! (well for me on prep it is, 90g lol)


----------



## Suprakill4

ooooosh. bet the carbs were nice this morning


----------



## defdaz

Great photos by Fiv! I am proud to have built his website for him 

Keep smashing it up big man, two weeks till the big party!


----------



## CJ

defdaz said:


> Great photos by Fiv! I am proud to have built his website for him
> 
> Keep smashing it up big man, two weeks till the big party!


You do websites daz ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

fukin insane photo's bud! proud o ya


----------



## defdaz

CJ said:


> You do websites daz ?


Sort of mate. Don't really have time these days. Did Fiv's (based on a system that I just reskin) http://www.fivosphotography.com/ and Zack Khan's http://www.zackkingkhan.com

More into modelling these days: http://www.dazmarshall.com/bb/


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Those photos are awesome IB, you are on the road to becoming a pro IMO.

Who's doing the live reports at the Brits, or u taking laptop on stage?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers all you lot, love having your support, really keeps the fires burning in dark times.

s&c, i would love to become a pro one day, but for now i'm happy trying to mix it up with the freaks on the UK stage and finding my place 

i'm not doing any reporting on the day lol, too much for one person and competing as well = no chance!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ive set up an athlete page on FB as i'm looking at keeping my personal life separate from my bodybuilding.

Please 'like' if you want to see more pics, vids and other insights in the last 2 weeks of my prep 

http://www.facebook.com/aaronhallettbodybuilder


----------



## CJ

Incredible Bulk said:


> ive set up an athlete page on FB as i'm looking at keeping my personal life separate from my bodybuilding.
> 
> Please 'like' if you want to see more pics, vids and other insights in the last 2 weeks of my prep
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/aaronhallettbodybuilder


I think that's a good idea for anyone aspiring bodybuilder..I know it made a big difference with Paul


----------



## Incredible Bulk




----------



## flinty90

looks like the fcukin multi map across your chest arms and shoulders of all british motorways bro lol....


----------



## Ben_Dover

Just seen this, fcuking awesome dude!

Ripped to shreds, how long til Brits?


----------



## biglbs

AWSOME......REPPED,great photo work too,well done mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> looks like the fcukin multi map across your chest arms and shoulders of all british motorways bro lol....


ha ha, fivos was calling 'mini-dillet', if you knew/saw paul dillet you'd understand lol



Ben_Dover said:


> Just seen this, fcuking awesome dude!
> 
> Ripped to shreds, how long til Brits?


cheers mr dover! 2 weeks now!!! CANNOT WAIT!!



biglbs said:


> AWSOME......REPPED,great photo work too,well done mate.


Thanks bro, fivos is the photographer and worked some real camera magic.

----------------

OK, a whole day of a high day double carbs.... my word did i enjoy today, its been 90g rice with every meal or a 300g baked sweet spud.

Conditioning hasnt been hit at all? Not smoothed over, vascular still and still see all cuts and lines.

Will see the impact tomorrow, this trial carb load has gone well and will allow H to gauge how my body reacts before the finals.

Weight will be up which is to be expected but will weigh in tomorrow and see how much over 97kg it is


----------



## yannyboy

You must have admired Andreas Munzer judging by the freaky conditioning

Good luck for the Brits Aaron!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

munzer paid for it with his life though so i'm not taking it that far lol!!!

Morning cardio blitzed, last solid week of fat loss and already down to 96.5kg

new pic


----------



## RACK

Just love the pics mate, even made my mom say "foooook Look at Aaron!" and she never swears haha


----------



## Queenie

Oh there's that smile  love it  xx


----------



## Jay.32

RXQueenie said:


> Oh there's that smile  love it  xx


stop dribbling over your key board @RXQueenie :laugh:


----------



## Queenie

Jay.32 said:


> stop dribbling over your key board @RXQueenie :laugh:


Errr... I think he'd be worried if I wasn't dribbling over him!!


----------



## yannyboy

Looking fantastic, quads look unbelievable mate!


----------



## Big Kris

IB i do have to say your looking like a beast in your photo shoot!

Nice work mucker! looks like all the hard works is really paying off


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thank you  hard work and following harold marillier guidance


----------



## Jay.32

I think you will do very well at the Brits IB :thumbup1:

- - - Updated - - -

EVEN YOUR VEINS ARE MASSIVE


----------



## Suprakill4

impressive forearms.

- - - Updated - - -

impressive forearms.


----------



## JANIKvonD

its the veins on your RH chest that look like flames :lol: superb


----------



## just-that-ek

Superb pics, certainly an inspiration, no ****


----------



## Incredible Bulk

my veins have always been a part i like lol...reminds me of a family guy episode when stewie the baby turns into a bodybuilder






last night was back n biceps

LAT PULLDOWNS

DY ROW

STRAIGHT ARM PULLDOWN

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS

DB CURLS

CABLE CURLS

Toasted off with 30mins PWO cardio, really feeling the low low carbs today!!!!


----------



## Big Kris

Ive said it once and i will say it again..... Your looking in top form Aaron!

Looking forward to seeing your stage pics now

Is it this weekend the comp?


----------



## mal

WOW! awesome photo's ,looking the part mate.


----------



## RACK

Chicks dig veins Brian!!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

RACK said:


> Chicks dig veins Brian!!!!!!


"Vascular Brian!"


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol cheers guys!!

kris - brits is a week saturday 










- - - Updated - - -

lol cheers guys!!

kris - brits is a week saturday


----------



## Queenie

ahhh... seeing that pic... and without sounding like the soppiest b!tch ever... can't wait to see u tomorrow 

bloody awesome pic babe xx


----------



## Jay.32

RXQueenie said:


> ahhh... seeing that pic... and without sounding like the soppiest b!tch ever... can't wait to see u tomorrow
> 
> bloody awesome pic babe xx


He's gonna kill you queenie.... he stands there looking like a machine!! and you come in all soppy making him look like a kitten behind closed doors :lol:


----------



## RACK

Sod that, I've been stood with IB in the middle of a bar when someone's knocked his Tripple Vodka Redbull............ Kitten isn't quite the word I'd use hahaha


----------



## Sambuca

look like a beast :2guns:


----------



## Incredible Bulk




----------



## Sambuca

that vein in your chest is mental lol some serious size on your shoulders.


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> Sod that, I've been stood with IB in the middle of a bar when someone's knocked his Tripple Vodka Redbull............ Kitten isn't quite the word I'd use hahaha


I've seen him when he's hungry... Nokitten


----------



## Jay.32

RXQueenie said:


> I've seen him when he's hungry... Nokitten


Thats enough of that kind of talk please queenie... tut tut.


----------



## Big Kris

Incredible Bulk said:


>


The thinking mans pose


----------



## romper stomper

awsome stuff bulk - the solent seems so long ago


----------



## Chelsea

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol cheers guys!!
> 
> kris - brits is a week saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> lol cheers guys!!
> 
> kris - brits is a week saturday


That is an absolutely crackng picture mate, you look really full too! Fair play to you and i hope you do awesome at the show mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

romper stomper said:


> awsome stuff bulk - the solent seems so long ago


3 years now!!!

thank you all for the comments  really helping me through what i feel is a tough prep.

Saw H tonight and he is happy with my progress and still on track for conditioning.

Double carbs again on saturday so music to my ears pmsl.

Saw Queenie at forest gym and she witnessed my dead man walking like state! 10 days....just 10 days...


----------



## big_jim_87

conditioning is awesome!

do you think you have the mass to be competitive in the Mr.U100k class?

there are some freaks in that class!


----------



## big_jim_87

Id like to add I am a fan of your look

very pleasing to the eye


----------



## Ben_Dover

Incredible Bulk said:


> 3 years now!!!
> 
> thank you all for the comments  really helping me through what i feel is a tough prep.
> 
> Saw H tonight and he is happy with my progress and still on track for conditioning.
> 
> Double carbs again on saturday so music to my ears pmsl.
> 
> Saw Queenie at forest gym and she witnessed my dead man walking like state! 10 days....just 10 days...


No pressure mate but this is all us "Pompey boys" have to look forward to winning this year... Dig deep and bring it home, you look awesome


----------



## Incredible Bulk

big_jim_87 said:


> conditioning is awesome!
> 
> do you think you have the mass to be competitive in the Mr.U100k class?
> 
> there are some freaks in that class!


No.****.sherlock lol.

I see your back to your usual tricks again what a question jim lol.

We will see on show day, like we will see how you fare at the Brits as well. X


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dutch_scott said:


> Your shape is superb and look thicker thru arms
> 
> And chest!
> 
> I like your shape an illusion more than a lot in the under100s and your tight small waist and huge legs well, u look granite healthy and aesthetically pleasing
> 
> I see big future for u in that class u got the tools for it!
> 
> Not long pal!


Cheers Scott, h said last night if my waist was any smaller I'd snap in half lol.

Not long now!!


----------



## RACK

ONly a few more days left now mate. I've been quiet with the texts as I know how focussed you are but will defo drop you a line next week and see you at the finals to cheer you on. I'm gonna have to get a season ticket to the IB show next year


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> No.****.sherlock lol.
> 
> I see your back to your usual tricks again what a question jim lol.
> 
> We will see on show day, like we will see how you fare at the Brits as well. X


Tricks?

Lol I asked you if you think you can be competitive in your class...

Yes or no would have done lol.

We will see how I fair but for me its time at Brits were as you have previous experience... So with this experience you should have a better idea of got you will do...

For me yes I have the mass to be competitive in my class but can I bring the condition... Who knows never done a 2 day show.

You can bring the condition as you have proved in the previous yr at the Brits but its not all about condition as Haroldus has proved in the past by being slightly off but such mass still takes the win...

Was just after a chat about how you think you'll do...

I see your back to your miserable and unaprochable pre contest self

Already said Im a fan of your look...

I know you'll bring condition so lets just see what the judges are looking for this yr as it seems they have not been going for the ugly mass this yr and more after shape and condition... This is the type of convo I wanted with you but never mind...


----------



## luther1

With ref to conditioning now over the mass look, a mate of mine from Southampton,you probably know him Aaron, Wayne niemic,won the supers on Sunday and the overall. He was by far not the biggest but conditioning was unreal,so both you and jim should do well if that's the case. I do hope so,you're both class


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Jim I honestly have no idea how I will fare in the class, it is a case of rock up on the day in the best conditioning I can and take it from there.

No predictions no "hmmm if so and so looks like".

Moody, lol, you just come in here asking for mystic meg predictions or how I will fare against a level of competitors I have never competed against before.

Not a clue!

I'm very approachable mate, just don't understand for the life of me why stating I haven't got the size to be competitive is a good start to a convo. Again, I know this lol.

All the best jim, speak after the Brits.


----------



## dipdabs

Ummm I duno what's going on in here but I just wanted to say hello lol


----------



## vlb

looking amazing mate, apologies if you have already mentioned it but what do you do for Cardio? I know you used to do "Lamposts" lol but just thought you may have changed it up abit

thnaks mate


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:
 

> Jim I honestly have no idea how I will fare in the class, it is a case of rock up on the day in the best conditioning I can and take it from there.
> 
> No predictions no "hmmm if so and so looks like".
> 
> Moody, lol, you just come in here asking for mystic meg predictions or how I will fare against a level of competitors I have never competed against before.
> 
> Not a clue!
> 
> I'm very approachable mate, just don't understand for the life of me why stating I haven't got the size to be competitive is a good start to a convo. Again, I know this lol.
> 
> All the best jim, speak after the Brits.


I never said you didn't have the mass?

You will not be the biggest in your class for sure but not the smallest ether...

Aesthetics and condition seem to be going a long way this yr...

Thats all I meant... Maybe I have a way with words that online or in a tx come across cvnty but wasn't meant to be... Just board and wanted a chat about the finals as tbh atm its all I think about... Lol

I have said Im a fan and hope you do well...

Sorry if I come across the wrong way


----------



## dipdabs

Are u doing the British finals aaron? I think I already know the answer but I'm not too sure right this minute


----------



## Suprakill4

Kaywoodham said:


> Are u doing the British finals aaron? I think I already know the answer but I'm not too sure right this minute


LOL! Have you read any posts he has put in this thread at all? All referencing the brits lol.


----------



## Queenie

Kaywoodham said:


> Are u doing the British finals aaron? I think I already know the answer but I'm not too sure right this minute


Lol


----------



## dipdabs

Um yea I have and spoken to Aaron... Sorry I am drunk, not remembering much and trying to b friendly


----------



## C.Hill

Incredible Bulk said:


>


I CAN'T WAIT TO BE HALF THIS SIZE!!!!!


----------



## CJ

Colour pics are even better.

Time for a stupid question....how you feeling Aarron  ??

The reason I ask is that I look at those pictures and think 'Christ he's got to be over the moon and mentally in a good place'

But at the same time to be in that sort of nick, it must be literally kicking your fvcking a$$.

How you coping mate ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

vlb said:


> looking amazing mate, apologies if you have already mentioned it but what do you do for Cardio? I know you used to do "Lamposts" lol but just thought you may have changed it up abit
> 
> thnaks mate


Lol no more lampposts all cardio is on a treadmill at 15 degree incline around 6kmph.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

big_jim_87 said:


> I never said you didn't have the mass?
> 
> You will not be the biggest in your class for sure but not the smallest ether...
> 
> Aesthetics and condition seem to be going a long way this yr...
> 
> Thats all I meant... Maybe I have a way with words that online or in a tx come across cvnty but wasn't meant to be... Just board and wanted a chat about the finals as tbh atm its all I think about... Lol
> 
> I have said Im a fan and hope you do well...
> 
> Sorry if I come across the wrong way


Yes you openly admit to being a cnt towards me on previous preps trying to get rises out of me for fun. So as far as I'm concerned you're still not exactly a saint jim. Like it or not the way you conduct yourself at times on the forums paints a picture that does stick.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

CJ said:


> Colour pics are even better.
> 
> Time for a stupid question....how you feeling Aarron  ??
> 
> The reason I ask is that I look at those pictures and think 'Christ he's got to be over the moon and mentally in a good place'
> 
> But at the same time to be in that sort of nick, it must be literally kicking your fvcking a$$.
> 
> How you coping mate ?


Hey cj!!

Lol you are very right, I'm feeling like crap lol. Zombie most of the week apart from bed time when I'm a sleeping log ha ha.


----------



## CJ

As I thought...can only imagine what sacrifices condition like that requires.

Your hard work will be plain to see when you hit that stage though..

You don't need my words but keep pushing bud, pictures are incredible


----------



## big_jim_87

luther1 said:


> With ref to conditioning now over the mass look, a mate of mine from Southampton,you probably know him Aaron, Wayne niemic,won the supers on Sunday and the overall. He was by far not the biggest but conditioning was unreal,so both you and jim should do well if that's the case. I do hope so,you're both class


thanks mate!

I won my class and overall at Pompy so it cant all be about size as I beat guys over 20k heavier then me, this is what I was getting at with the UKBFF looking at more then just mass...

I said Aaron has a very pleasing shape... I think this is what they are after this yr

Haroldus won in previous yrs but with poor condition... I dnt think he is competing this yr but if he was he would need to bring the condition this time to place as well imo as they fed are no longer favoring the mass over condition...

BBing is taking a very diff rout at imo and I think the more aesthetic classic bber look is what they are after (Sean Ray would beat Big Ron if judged now?)

total package...


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> Yes you openly admit to being a cnt towards me on previous preps trying to get rises out of me for fun. So as far as I'm concerned you're still not exactly a saint jim. Like it or not the way you conduct yourself at times on the forums paints a picture that does stick.


after your support towards me id not be perilously be a dick to you...

you not remember the post in my journal apologizing for all the previous cvntyness and saying you were a top bloke?

honestly just after a chat lol

not sure how it turned in to any thing else lol

any its not important just want you to know it wasn't a dig or any thing


----------



## Incredible Bulk

big_jim_87 said:


> after your support towards me id not be perilously be a dick to you...
> 
> you not remember the post in my journal apologizing for all the previous cvntyness and saying you were a top bloke?
> 
> honestly just after a chat lol
> 
> not sure how it turned in to any thing else lol
> 
> any its not important just want you to know it wasn't a dig or any thing


ok jim, just the subject is full of conjecture and TBH something i'd rather find out on the day.

It sounds weird when a person talks about how he will place in a class he has never competed in drawing possible conclusions to how the judging might go. My attitude has always been to rock up in my best shape and leave the deliberations to the judges.

are they going for aesthetics? haroldas won last year but serwan aljaff came 2nd so you might say yes and no... serwan is aesthetic but haroldas is a BEAST


----------



## big_jim_87

I think Haroldus would need amazing condition this yr...

Its not been the biggest guys winning cladses this yr.

You have the same attitude as me i think.

Mine is- I dnt really care if I place last as long as I can say I gave it my all and looked better then ever!

Progress is the key and makes us all better bbers in the long run.

In already leaner now then I was at pompy so I hope I do my self, my family and SSN proud regardless of positioning I want ppl to say "Jim has come a long way since his 1st few shows and looked **** hot!" that will be enough for me

Any better like a good placing would be awesome!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Arms blasted... 30mins on the treadmill done and knowing its my last Friday workout....feels good man 

This week has been tough!! Diggign deep and pulling myself through and i cannot say thank you more to Queenie who has been my rock.

Throw the girl a rep, i cant wait to be 'normal' again and rid of this zombie feeling lol.

Dinner tonight is leeks (courtesy of queenie) and turkey, tomorrow is double carbs!


----------



## Queenie

Hey... Not long... 8 frickin days  glad u had a good session!!

FYI: I'm totally fantasising about the Sunday night meal  I might take a pic of your huge grin and huge eats, just for your UKM fans lol.

Keep on plugging!! Xxx


----------



## Suprakill4

Pic of grin be good. Like a kid at Christmas!!! Good to have someone there for you and must be even better when that person is interested in the sport. Lucky.


----------



## flinty90

Hey IB just letting here to let ya know im still supporting you mate , that is all !!! i do miss a couple of your workouts though so please dont stop throwing them in here now an again !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill

Almost 7 days! You nervous at all or more excited? Or a mixture I'd imagine.

That post comp meal is gonna heaven on a plate!


----------



## C.Hill

Double post- doof.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> Hey IB just letting here to let ya know im still supporting you mate , that is all !!! i do miss a couple of your workouts though so please dont stop throwing them in here now an again !!! :thumbup1:


Workouts are very uneventful mate, nothing to really report! Offseason I will be back in full detail lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

C.Hill said:


> Almost 7 days! You nervous at all or more excited? Or a mixture I'd imagine.
> 
> That post comp meal is gonna heaven on a plate!


Hmmmm not nervous more excited! It's strange. Every day next week is occupied with a task such as skin prep, water loading, hair cut (lol), tan, carb loading etc.

next week will fly by!


----------



## flinty90

Ib although you obviously hit this comp head on in the best condition you can possibly be. in your off season do you already know what you would like to achieve or will how your judged at the show influence your future goals body wise ??


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

IB I think you have a physique most on here aim to have, apart from the under 5 foot munchkins.

Those professional shots look awesome.

How much cardio do you reckon you do in the off season and how much do you do when dieting/prepping?

Do you believe sscv has best results or hiit or a mixture?

Cheers


----------



## Queenie

I'd just like to interrupt this serious talk to announce that we only have...

7 DAYS TO GO!!!

Nearly there


----------



## Incredible Bulk

flinty90 said:


> Ib although you obviously hit this comp head on in the best condition you can possibly be. in your off season do you already know what you would like to achieve or will how your judged at the show influence your future goals body wise ??


More size mate, I'm not at the top end of the u100kg class so more size! One day I want to be a super heavy


----------



## Incredible Bulk

s&ccoach said:


> IB I think you have a physique most on here aim to have, apart from the under 5 foot munchkins.
> 
> Those professional shots look awesome.
> 
> How much cardio do you reckon you do in the off season and how much do you do when dieting/prepping?
> 
> Do you believe sscv has best results or hiit or a mixture?
> 
> Cheers


Thank you mate, very kind words.

I will be blowing some of those pics up after the show and getting some prints done, love them!

Offseason cardio was 3x a week for 30mins, for lazy around march to June but brought it back in. Won't get lazy again as it slows a prep down with more chub to shed.

Only do sscv as I found hit to strip muscle off me very easily, slow burn but low impact.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RXQueenie said:


> I'd just like to interrupt this serious talk to announce that we only have...
> 
> 7 DAYS TO GO!!!
> 
> Nearly there


Wooooo hooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## danny1871436114701

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hmmmm not nervous *more excited! *It's strange. Every day next week is occupied with a task such as skin prep, water loading, hair cut (lol), tan, carb loading etc.
> 
> next week will fly by!


So you should be, mixing it up with the top guys in the UK at u100 mate, in which you are now one of them.

Get top 6 be even better then market yourself with these pics and open more doors up mate.

Good luck for final week and really looking forward to stage pics


----------



## flinty90

them pictures should be blown up an put up in your gym mate a bit like the hairdressers use to have the models haircuts on the wall ... great motivator for people to look at ...


----------



## Veni

Been looking through this journal pretty much since it started. I know you are a massive inspiration to many out there so I wish you all the best, with the condition you have currently I'm sure you will smash it!


----------



## Fatboy80

What a great read. You come across as such an honest genuine guy. Those pics are brilliant, what a physique you've achieved.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

danny187 said:


> So you should be, mixing it up with the top guys in the UK at u100 mate, in which you are now one of them.
> 
> Get top 6 be even better then market yourself with these pics and open more doors up mate.
> 
> Good luck for final week and really looking forward to stage pics


Top 6 is like winning the lottery lol, it would be something I would not be able to express in words how happy I'd be!!

Last week, can't wait


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Veni said:


> Been looking through this journal pretty much since it started. I know you are a massive inspiration to many out there so I wish you all the best, with the condition you have currently I'm sure you will smash it!


Thank you veni, this is my best conditioning so far and down to big Harold Marillier kicking my ass lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Fatboy80 said:


> What a great read. You come across as such an honest genuine guy. Those pics are brilliant, what a physique you've achieved.


Thank you fat boy  very nice to read and I'm glad you've taken something from my rambles on here lol


----------



## defdaz

Enjoy this last week and next weekend mate, bloomin' phenomenal gains made since 09, very very impressive. And motivational. Thanks.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

defdaz said:


> Enjoy this last week and next weekend mate, bloomin' phenomenal gains made since 09, very very impressive. And motivational. Thanks.


Cheers daz 

It's been a great 3 years and hope to top this year off with a good finish!

Thank you for all your support


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

You got any old photos if when you started weight training seriously? To compare to today's?


----------



## C.Hill

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hmmmm not nervous more excited! It's strange. Every day next week is occupied with a task such as skin prep, water loading, hair cut (lol), tan, carb loading etc.
> 
> next week will fly by!


Skin prep/water loading/carb loading is a foreign mystery to me lol need to get clued up on all that. Luckily I know what a haircut is lmao 7 days!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

s&ccoach said:


> You got any old photos if when you started weight training seriously? To compare to today's?


Like this pic lol?? 2009 before my 1st prep


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Or this one from 2007 lol


----------



## TELBOR

Incredible Bulk said:


> Like this pic lol?? 2009 before my 1st prep
> 
> View attachment 97310


Kin hell!

Amazing work mate.

A-MAZING!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers rob.

Everyone has a start point and with the right amount of will power as determination you can work wonders.

From this



To this



I had EVERYONE laugh when they hear I wanted to be a bodybuilder.

He who laughs last....


----------



## TELBOR

Incredible Bulk said:


> Cheers rob.
> 
> Everyone has a start point and with the right amount of will power as determination you can work wonders.
> 
> From this
> 
> View attachment 97312
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> View attachment 97313
> 
> 
> I had EVERYONE laugh when they hear I wanted to be a bodybuilder.
> 
> He who laughs last....


You must feel awesome when you see those people now! I know I would!

Tbh mate, even on the 2009 pic people would love that size.

Reps when I'm PC bound :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Huge change. Your bigger than half the forum when you was in 2007 mate lol. Legs already had some good sizer and shape coming!


----------



## flinty90

fcukin ridiculous changes mate. in relatively short time to be fair.. fcuk there is even hope for me yet lol..


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Yes mate those kind of comparison photos, crazy difference!


----------



## RACK

I remember the doubters for your first prep mate, wonder how their humble pie tastes hahahaha


----------



## CJ

s&ccoach said:


> Yes mate those kind of comparison photos, crazy difference!


Love it..crazy comparison buddy

I had the same..I had loads of pms saying I didn't have the shoulders and waist combo to have a nice shape..

Before starting with dutch I even actually had someone say my physique was to blocky to compete

So a big 'fvck you' to the haters hey bud 

P.s sorry for the pic whore but I know you had the similar doubters to me


----------



## danny1871436114701

Incredible Bulk said:


> Top 6 is like winning the lottery lol, it would be something I would not be able to express in words how happy I'd be!!
> 
> Last week, can't wait


Well you have you condition to a good point, you are balanced and hold far amount of muscle so who knows.......

Bit ****ed off that I am not going this year but need save for a wedding lol but will support via MT or whoever does a thread on it


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Depletion day 2, ultra low carbs and usual cardio.

Did a push workout in the gym consisting of high reps and sets, 30mins pwo cardio.

Hanging out of my hoop, everything is a chore and digging deep!!!

Last day of low carbs wednesday end is in sight!!


----------



## CJ

Oh fvck I feel for you.......

Men from the boys bud


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> Depletion day 2, ultra low carbs and usual cardio.
> 
> Did a push workout in the gym consisting of high reps and sets, 30mins pwo cardio.
> 
> Hanging out of my hoop, everything is a chore and digging deep!!!
> 
> Last day of low carbs wednesday end is in sight!!


Why are you depleting bud?

I am in order to make weight but if i was mid class weight id just pod in as I am and drop water...

What's sodium like atm? Keeping it in or dropping it?

I was thinking dropping it during carb up only then re intro on night before once water dropped and on day...

If Im light enough ill intro carbs on Thursday... But for menus all about weight for you if your looking good why the risk of a carb up and poss spill rather then a plod with a water manip?

You gave any thoughts on this or you just following orders?

(posted up in tm journal too)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Following orders jimbo.

H has prepped more British champs than anyone so I trust his knowledge.

Not giving much away to be honest as its not something I wanna talk about.


----------



## big_jim_87

Also I deplete with full upper body work... You just doing same old sessions with mega high reps?

Iv also dropped cv to just a.m cv walk...

Legs are flat as a pancake right now so dnt wanna make it tough to fill out as Iv only been on stage with full legs once... Stars 2011 but upper body was smooth... So dnt wanna struggle to fill em out... Your fvckers can be flat and still look the nuts!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Tmrw will be a pull session with more reps and sets than normal.


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> Tmrw will be a pull session with more reps and sets than normal.


But no full body depletion like the typical?

Have you been training legs right up until carb up or you stop training em a week or so out?

I think my last session was a week or so ago


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Legs get hammered during cardio bud.

Stopped training them last week


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> Legs get hammered during cardio bud.
> 
> Stopped training them last week


Yea same way of thinking...

Legs will be depleted from cv...

I struggle to fill em out as it is...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Last cardio done!!!! Hallejula lol!!!

Oooo this feels good.

Ok, shattered but feels good


----------



## RACK

Incredible Bulk said:


> Following orders jimbo.
> 
> H has prepped more British champs than anyone so I trust his knowledge.
> 
> Not giving much away to be honest as its not something I wanna talk about.


Aways gotta trust your DJ!!! Hang in there mate, you'll be asleep tonight in no time then it's wednesday


----------



## defdaz

Getting proper excited for you guys!! :thumb:


----------



## animal adam

Dude your gonna smash it! You look incredible and are a massive inspiration to me.


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Last cardio done!!!! Hallejula lol!!!
> 
> Oooo this feels good.
> 
> Ok, shattered but feels good


Good luck with this mate,should i fail to message again in time,i recon celebrations will be the next time,looking awsome!


----------



## Queenie

Are we there yet, are we there yet? Yes I'm literally that annoying  xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Thanks for the support everyone!!

Now at the hotel all settled in, got here early as water loading and long travelling a day before the show is very stressful so now I can coast in this way.

Went to Olympic gym in Eccles to see tan and Paul George and had a great catch up, John Hodgson dropped in too so was a good laugh.

Loads of water, loads of carbs, feel watery and full ha ha. Love it.

I saw h last night and he was very happy with everything, flat as a pancake so a higher carb up than he originally panned out.

Nothing radical, the same carbs I've been eating all prep so no guess work how my body will react.

Tan on tmrw and it will hit home!

For now the manly task of clear nail polish on the nails, tanning turns them orange for months and its gross lol.

Pass my hair curlers??


----------



## flinty90

enjoy your efforts bro.. have a great weekend x


----------



## biglbs

Have a great weekend mate,be lucky


----------



## Jay.32

All the best IB... :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy it mate & Good luck :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

I'd go for some sparkly or coloured nail varnish, would really have your competitors backstage worried: Is he going to do a most muscular or is he going to try and bum me?!

Best of luck and looking forward to seeing the pics and vids! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Best of luck tomorrow Aaron. I hope today goes smoothly and everything runs as it should. All shaved and tan on now?

Be great to see you up there with the best, shows what real condition is!


----------



## Chelsea

Good luck mate, not that you need it, you've clearly brought the best package you could bring and you look awesome mate. Enjoy everything and try to keep us updated if you can.


----------



## dipdabs

Hope you have amazing results this weekend IB u def deserve them!!


----------



## defdaz

Some pics here of him:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/UKBFF-Finals-2012-at-SportExpo-LIVE-report-play-by-play-20th21st-October-m4893546-p8.aspx


----------



## dipdabs

He looks amazing. Well done Aaron!

Omg tho all those pics are too much for me to handle... I could cry now I couldn't be there this weekend lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hope all's going well buddy.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hey everyone!! Sat in the hotel bar with my 4th large Pepsi max rehydrating in classic style lol.

Oooookay update!

This morning I woke up hard and dry, legs deeply grooved and full. After my last coats of tan I just looked at myself in the mirror and knew I was looking the best I have ever looked condition wise.

H text me back after I sent him a pictures message saying he was grinning like a Cheshire Cat lol.

I checked in at the registration and weighed in at a lean 96kg, last year I was 89.5kg so a good 6.5kg of lean mass in a year added.

Waiting around the expo I was eating rice cakes and peanut butter which is like the cracker challenge but you do it every 30mins lol.

I stopped by my sponsors stand and saw the giant 7ft banner of me on the side of it!! Very proud moment for me to see.

I pottered off backstage and got my legs up so I could keep them dry and conditioned. Still with the cracker challenges every 30mins lol.

Then it was my class up next, I pumped up with a barbell that was backstage for competitors and my back just pumped up straight away!!

Ok I saw my competition, a mixture of mr universe competitors, Brit champs and runners up. I was mixing it with the big boys and I felt proud, not dejected like some asked me if I felt that way.

As we lined up on stage I was between Leeds overall winner Wayne Neimic and big barn door duplussis.

I posed my heart out and stood on the side lines hoping my number would be called out for a comparison but it did not come.

As the last call out was made I knew I was not top 6.

We all wobbled off stage (cramp is a killer folks) and I went out to find H in the crowd. He was happy with how I held my own and my condition but felt I needed glaze. I didn't put any on as nobody was allowed back stage to do it for me and would you trust a competitor to not glaze you like you're about to swim the channel??! Lol

I saw big bear Dave crossland who is a judge and he gave me some very positive feedback. Back is much improved but my chest needs more fullness and density to it, overall more size!!

This I can do, this I will do....

I want to be mixing it with the best and to beat the best you got to have the size to do so!!!

A massive thank you to everyone who has supported me over this prep and an even bigger thank you to the following:

Big H, he has brought me on so much in the space of one year and I look forward to seeing how he can help this body of mine growing!! His knowledge and feedback has brought up my game 10 fold.

Craig Linton, my rock, he has helped me out with supplements and taxied me back and forth to Hs every week for progress updates.

Queenie, she has been there for me through every step of this prep and brought me through the dark days with a smile.

To all on UKM, again, solid support and thank you!!! Stay tuned for the next chapter. This year was 6.5kg lean mass, lets unleash the mother effin krakon on this bad boy offseason and add some size!!!

Lock n load, bring it on!!


----------



## biglbs

Well done mate


----------



## Jay.32

Ib u looked amazing mate.. And I'm really looking forward to what you'll bring next


----------



## Queenie

I was the Proudest woman in the room today  and I'm looking forward to seeing what u bring next season!! Xxx


----------



## JANIKvonD

Well done mate x


----------



## Jay.32

IB any pics mate?


----------



## big_jim_87

Bud why didn't you ask me to glaze ya? I was there and even wished ya luck wishes you luck before I left.

you shoulda said slap this on my back and Id have done a good job of it for ya.

I used a spray glaze ya can do it ya self with this maybe look into one?

(not a squirty one and actual spray)

The rule of no non competitors back stage really confuses me...

Sarah was told to get out but Barny had his prep guy there (I spoke to em both) Serwan had Ali and my buddy Dan from M.W back stage and the odd other guy from M.W was floating about none of who were competing... Bit confused as to why I couldn't have any one there but for the last couple classes it was swamped with non competitors...

Did you get an official placing?

I didn't get a chance to find out mine...


----------



## Queenie

@Jay.32 I'm sure he'll put some pics up later... Unfortunately the only pics I took involved Aaron + doughnuts + pizza


----------



## Incredible Bulk




----------



## JANIKvonD

look fantastic mate! the short older guy next to u is fukin monster also


----------



## Ben_Dover

As above mate, looking awesome...

The older guy is Barney du plessis i think?


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking good mate!! Nice to see someone in a higher class that didnt have a distended stomach. loads had it and its not a nice look imo!


----------



## dipdabs

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking good mate!! Nice to see someone in a higher class that didnt have a distended stomach. loads had it and its not a nice look imo!


Is that where their stomach pops out?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

JANIKvonD said:


> look fantastic mate! the short older guy next to u is fukin monster also





Suprakill4 said:


> Looking good mate!! Nice to see someone in a higher class that didnt have a distended stomach. loads had it and its not a nice look imo!


thank you to everyone with the support and kind words 

my waist line is something i'm proud of, distention is not pretty on the eyes nor is it part of bodybuilding IMO.



Kaywoodham said:


> Is that where their stomach pops out?


yup, like so

http://pics.musculardevelopment.com/photos/transferred/DSC_6782_KFYYUWTBLU.jpg


----------



## dipdabs

Ah yh.. U look much hotter 

Why does that happen to them? I'm guessing it's not on purpose?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Yeah Q thinks so too lol.

I wouldnt like to speculate on the cause but its something that is more and more common these days


----------



## dipdabs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Yeah Q thinks so too lol.
> 
> I wouldnt like to speculate on the cause but its something that is more and more common these days


Any woman with eyes would say the same, and I say it about all the fit guys on here tbf lol, it's just my way of saying wow looking great!

Hmm I use to think it was to do with like say when people in 3rd world countries haven't eaten etc their stomachs blow up, but after learning about the sport and realising u do eat obviously wrong!


----------



## liam0810

Incredible Bulk said:


> thank you to everyone with the support and kind words
> 
> my waist line is something i'm proud of, distention is not pretty on the eyes nor is it part of bodybuilding IMO.
> 
> yup, like so
> 
> http://pics.musculardevelopment.com/photos/transferred/DSC_6782_KFYYUWTBLU.jpg


Don't like this look at all and thought you had the smallest waist on the stage. My mate was on there with you and I've never noticed how distended his stomach is. His prep coach let him down I think as he looked quite watery to me and I've seen him in a lot better nick than that.

You looked great and was suprised that you didn't place in the top 6. Anthony Bailes was a worthy winner though not only your class but also the overall.

Seen you on the stand you were on Sunday but didn't get chance to introduce myself, plus was too shy.

What's your plan for the off season?


----------



## BodyBuilding101

IB nice pics mate...but your quads are insane! what do they measure at?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

liam0810 said:


> Seen you on the stand you were on Sunday but didn't get chance to introduce myself, plus was too shy.
> 
> What's your plan for the off season?


Ah maybe next time? always great to meet people off the forums.

Offseason plans will be discussed with H on Thursday, stay tuned!



BodyBuilding101 said:


> IB nice pics mate...but your quads are insane! what do they measure at?


ha ha, they are downsized!!! only squatted 5x this year and trained the quads 7x in total lol.

they measure in around 28" on stage, 31" offseason


----------



## Suprakill4

I didn't introduce mysel either. Was sat next to Ojay when you come to chat with him but when got back from toilet you was gone an didn't see you again.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Proud to say I am now sponsored by Musclexcess along with IFBB Pro Rene Campbell, a brand new supplement range developed and designed by IFBB Pro Harold Marillier and UKBFF British Champion Harry Ogg. I have also signed with X2X Clothing, a fantastic clothing bodybuilding clothing range from the US which will be hitting the UK shores now!


----------



## Suprakill4

Amazing news mate.


----------



## Queenie

Ah love that pic!! 

What a great team of people u have around u - very pleased xx


----------



## RACK

Well deserved!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cheers everyone [  ]

loads of new pics on my FB athlete page, 'like' it to see them all

http://www.facebook.com/aaronhallettbodybuilder

Some including Wayne Neimic who dropped by the stand for a pose-off!! Got a fair few around the stand on sunday ha ha


----------



## JANIKvonD

holy mother of traps


----------



## Queenie

Pre comp posing in our hotel room 



Weigh-in!



Xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

This morning i had 45mins on the incline treadmill to keep things moving.

One of the big mistakes post show is to stop all fat burners/cardio dead, add in a lot of sh1t food and wonder why you bloat something stupid.

I was 100kg this morning so 4kg up on show day weight, holding water like a camel but i have been drinking loads to reduce this today.

I had a push session in the gym tonight with light weights and it was only light i could manage due to the pump!!

Took off my shirt and it was nutty how full and thick i was lol.

Picked up my first batch of MuscleXcess supplements as well so i'm chuffed to be able to start using these on a daily basis now.

100% Platinum Seal Whey - Vanilla

http://musclexcess.com/products/Platinum-Seal-Whey

Platinum Seal Precision Peptide

http://musclexcess.com/products/Platinum-Seal-Precision-Peptide

Ultimate Creatine X6

http://musclexcess.com/products?product_id=57

Ultimate Glutamine Peptide

http://musclexcess.com/products?product_id=58

H-Bomb (pre-workout)

http://musclexcess.com/products?product_id=52


----------



## Incredible Bulk

45mins AM cardio again, loving it as fuelled by evening food treats lol.

Dinner was enchiladas followed by peanut m&m's...yum

tonight i trained back and another beastly pump!

One more cardio session then off to queenies as we are off on a surprise holiday for the weekend...all together now, OOooooOOOooo.


----------



## Queenie

You know you're excited


----------



## Jay.32

Incredible Bulk said:


> 45mins AM cardio again, loving it as fuelled by evening food treats lol.
> 
> Dinner was enchiladas followed by peanut m&m's...yum
> 
> tonight i trained back and another beastly pump!
> 
> One more cardio session then off to queenies as we are off on a surprise holiday for the weekend...all together now, OOooooOOOooo.


Nice!!! enjoy yourselves kids :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

need more chest thickness and back size...but overall improved from last year


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> need more chest thickness and back size...but overall improved from last year


I think all your lacking a little upper body thickness and I think your arms and lower lat need more mass but other then that you are not far off the top 6 from what Iv seen... Next yr a little bigger and tighter and boom! Top 6 for sure!

I think you ether hold a lot of water or get a little too fat in off season tho and I think if you keep a little tighter in the off season you will have an easy diet into show and keep more mass.

Jst imo... Im not an expert or your prep guy lol so just do what H says as you say you have full faith in him and that's good... This is why I van never let my self be prepped... I dnt trust any one enough lol I like the final decision to be mine...

I messed up my water manip and Im to blame... If some one else messed it up Id blame them and be fuming! If I wasn't spot on after paying some one Id want my money back lol but I guess they can't help it... Lol

Any way to summers-

You looked good and beat my expectation of how well you'd fit class so well done.

Little bigger in the top half and boom! Your right up there!

Next yr if you need glazing just ask lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers jimbo, yes i held a lot of fat pre-cut but i find it hard holding back on the good foods and 15 weeks of pure clean eating made everything prior worth it lol.

More mass mass mass.... off to see H in a few hours so i will feedback tonight on the game plan.

Thanks bud, likewise, back stage and you are short of anything just holla


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Just seen H at forest gym, battle plans all laid out for when I get back after my holiday away with Queenie this weekend.

1) the legs are coming back guys, I'm allowed 6 months free reign to bring these mother fckers back to their all mighty beauty!! This year was about bring the back into balance, now it's adding some freakyness that stands me out in a line up.

2) spank the hell out of my back and chest, more size and depth to be added next year and what's remaining of 2012.

3) monitor carb levels to ensure my body fat doesn't creep up too high.

4) working/training more with H himself like he did with rene Campbell. I will be taken under the dragons wing for this offseason well and truly.

Stay tuned, as of next week it's all systems go and the start of something freaky ha ha ha.


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> Just seen H at forest gym, battle plans all laid out for when I get back after my holiday away with Queenie this weekend.
> 
> 1) the legs are coming back guys, I'm allowed 6 months free reign to bring these mother fckers back to their all mighty beauty!! This year was about bring the back into balance, now it's adding some freakyness that stands me out in a line up.
> 
> 2) spank the hell out of my back and chest, more size and depth to be added next year and what's remaining of 2012.
> 
> 3) monitor carb levels to ensure my body fat doesn't creep up too high.
> 
> 4) working/training more with H himself like he did with rene Campbell. I will be taken under the dragons wing for this offseason well and truly.
> 
> Stay tuned, as of next week it's all systems go and the start of something freaky ha ha ha.


1) This is what I said at the start when you said no squat... Or less squat sessions... Any way its done...

2) Yep! Boom them! Plus arms! Need more arms in front bi shots! Id personally put this as a priority over back and chest as imo back and chest not as much a weak point as arms. (just imo)

3) Again listen to H but I have gained well on high pro/carb low fat and bf% stayed pretty low.

4) This is a good idea! More hands on! Constant eye being kept on ya!

Better keep us updated with pics of said freakyness and pics of what ever you and queenie do on hols... I mean what ever you do! Lol!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I know you wanted me to hit the legs heavy and hard but this year was seeing what I have in regards to balance and proportion. It holds me well in a line up but doesn't stand me out.

Some things you have to find out and experiment with


----------



## JANIKvonD

Incredible Bulk said:


> Just seen H at forest gym, battle plans all laid out for when I get back after my holiday away with Queenie this weekend.
> 
> 1) the legs are coming back guys, I'm allowed 6 months free reign to bring these mother fckers back to their all mighty beauty!! This year was about bring the back into balance, *now it's adding some freakyness* that stands me out in a line up.
> 
> 2) spank the hell out of my back and chest, more size and depth to be added next year and what's remaining of 2012.
> 
> 3) monitor carb levels to ensure my body fat doesn't creep up too high.
> 
> 4) working/training more with H himself like he did with rene Campbell. I will be taken under the dragons wing for this offseason well and truly.
> 
> Stay tuned, as of next week it's all systems go and the start of something freaky ha ha ha.


i got a creepy shiver & smile reading this lol, looking forward to following mate.


----------



## Suprakill4

Look excellent in them pics legs are just insane. I don't think chest lacks any thickness looking at the pics. Agree that arms and back need a little more mass to bring them up to the same standard as other parts. Looked well in the lineup tjough, should do amazingly well next year with those weaker areas brought up. Enjoy your weekend away, definitely deserve a good time to relax.


----------



## big_jim_87

Incredible Bulk said:


> I know you wanted me to hit the legs heavy and hard but this year was seeing what I have in regards to balance and proportion. It holds me well in a line up but doesn't stand me out.
> 
> Some things you have to find out and experiment with


Indeed...

Im just looking forward to seeing you put Branch to shame with some freaky fvcking quadage!


----------



## Queenie

Interrupting the serious talk now with my fav pics from the Barca trip!! 



Love this xxx



Spot the difference... (FYI Aaron has more hair...)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LMAO love it


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol at the lion riding!


----------



## Suprakill4

Great pics. Still got road map vasculariry too. Hope you had a good time.


----------



## RACK

Lion pic - awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i was reliving my he-man days as a kid!

CHARGE BATTLE CAT!!!!


----------



## animal adam

Alright mate, hope you have had a good holiday.

Pics look awesome and you should be really proud of what you have achieved.

You shoulder to waist was the best in the line up.

How do you keep your waist so small!?? Do you deadlift? As some people say this thickens your waist?.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Cheers Adam  kind of you to say 

I don't dead lift mate as I have a trick lower back and as you say, can lead to thickening of the torso IMO.

I have a new journo set up here to track my offseason so pop along and I hope you find some entertainment in it lol


----------

